# Grey's....SERIOUSLY!



## MomOf2DisneyKids

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!        

WOO HOO!   It's almost back!!   

new posts start on page 70!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, in my excitement of my new tag, I accidentally edited my first post instead of making a new one, so I lost my original post in this thread.     

ok, let me retype what it was...  

how about some fav quotes??   The writing on this show is just brilliant!!

2 of my favs...

McDreamy to Addison...."it's too early to interpret girl-flip out into normal conversation".  

Izzie:  "We're do'er's George..."
George:  "Oh, we're starting right now".
(ok, that wasn't exact wording, but you know what I mean!)

anyone else have some favs???


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OOOOOH!!! Now, you are going to make me think... I have so many....

But I'm still wanting a McDREAMY quote... however, right now, I'm in between explanation of mathmatics... mode, median and mean!!! 
McDreamy...take me away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

LOL Nancy!

How about "Baby trumps husband?"    LOL

and...of course, the classic...."I'm so happy, I'm Mary Freakin Poppins".


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> LOL Nancy!
> 
> How about "Baby trumps husband?"    LOL
> 
> and...of course, the classic...."I'm so happy I'm Mary Freakin Poppins".



OMG!!! I forgot about "I'm so happy, I'm Mary Freakin Poppin"... That is the best.. I need that on a refridgerator magnet!!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Some of my favorites:

McDreamy: It's a beautiful day to save lives.

George: I am not your sister!

Christina:It's like candy, but with blood, which is so much better.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

thought of some more (during commercials of 24, LOL)

Christina--"you wanna be me, but you can't be me"  (that scene was so funny)

Mer:   "Shut up, I'm your person"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

who else has more??


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> who else has more??



I do!   (geez, I even talk to myself online!)     

Christina -- "ok, this is me being supportive"   

when Izzie says to Alex "you didn't hurt me...I don't even know you.  I'm a farmer"

Mer to Der..."I have a dog"    (you know, the McDog!)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I thought of one.... 
This is from Mer:  "Look, I'm gonna go upstairs and take a shower, OK? And when I get back down here, you won't be here. "

Oh, another...
Christina: "I get angry when I go without sleep. "   Oh, that is So ME in real life.. just ask my DH!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Another great one we can so all relate too...

Mer:  "We're adults. When did that happen? And how do we make it stop?"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

you guys posted good ones too!

how about Burke and Christina!  "It's just coffee..."   (yeah right!)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Here is the one from Christina.... I thought I was gonna fall of the couch laughing at this one...

"If I miss a real procedure because of this case, they're gonna call me 007 because I killed you."


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Here is the one from Christina.... I thought I was gonna fall of the couch laughing at this one...
> 
> "If I miss a real procedure because of this case, they're gonna call me 007 because I killed you."



oh yeah!  That was funny!    She's got some one liners!!!   Like after Burke told her that he couldn't be her boyfriend at work...


----------



## potterphreak

MY personal fave:

Bailey: "O'Malley, STOP looking at my va-jay-jay!"

OMG, I say that every once in awhile and DH is like, huh? Even tho he likes the show as much as me and was there when I watched that episode.
BOYS!

LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

potterphreak said:
			
		

> MY personal fave:
> 
> Bailey: "O'Malley, STOP looking at my va-jay-jay!"
> 
> OMG, I say that every once in awhile and DH is like, huh? Even tho he likes the show as much as me and was there when I watched that episode.
> BOYS!
> 
> LOL



Funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spacemountain

"I prefer to be called ruler of all that is evil, but I'll answer to Satan" - Addison

"Dude, she's toast" - Alex (I laughed really hard at that)

"Awww, George is her McDreamy!" -Izzie


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

more good ones.... and more GA fans!  


what the heck is up with Callie living in the hospital????????????


----------



## KimmLynn

Cristina: No, it's not. You and McDreamy are in a relationship.
Meredith: And you and Burke are in?
Cristina: *Switzerland. It's very neutral there and they make very nice watches. *


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

KimmLynn said:
			
		

> Cristina: *Switzerland. It's very neutral there and they make very nice watches. *




oh yeah.....LOVE that one!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> more good ones.... and more GA fans!
> 
> 
> what the heck is up with Callie living in the hospital????????????


I want answers to that too!!!!!
What the line about the hot chocolate Addison gives out w/ the multiple deaths.. I can't remember what she called it.. The ju-ju or something... darn! I'm brain dead tonight!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I want answers to that too!!!!!
> What the line about the hot chocolate Addison gives out w/ the multiple deaths.. I can't remember what she called it.. The ju-ju or something... darn! I'm brain dead tonight!!!



LOL, yeah...the ju-ju!  It was so funny when Mer said something like "The She-Shepard just hot cocoa'ed me"


----------



## spacemountain

Hey, I just noticed I got a new tag from this thread!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Hey, I just noticed I got a new tag from this thread!




  Congrats!!  See, Grey's is good for so many things...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

how about the scene in the bar when Mer was crocheting and Joe said something like "You're scaring all the customers".


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

so, do you like Christina or does she annoy you?


----------



## spacemountain

I like all the characters but Cristina can be whiny sometimes.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Christina is a bit whiny for me too...
What does everyone think about Izzy and the Heart guy (can't think of his name right now...darn it).. he's a hottie too!


----------



## spacemountain

Denny- he is hot!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Thank you!  I could not think of his name..


----------



## GinaGrumpyDwarf

SERIOUSLY????


----------



## spacemountain

I have been saying seriously a lot ever since they started saying it a lot on Grey's Anatomy! 

And Gina, I love your tag- Anthony is my favorite Wiggle!


----------



## BethanyF

GinaGrumpyDwarf said:
			
		

> SERIOUSLY????


you beat me to it, LOL

Mer....Seriously
Christina...Seriously
Izzie....Seriously
and on and on it goes


----------



## ohMom

oh my i LOVE GA!!

potter -- you had my favorite already -- O'malley quit looking at my va-jay-jay!  oh i rolled with that one!  

i'm so not good at remembering lines but i'll see what comes up -- seems like there hasn't been a new episode in a while and House keeps coming to mind.  (love that show too, i can think of a quote from it but that' OT huh??  )

i'm blank, i gotta start a HOUSE quote thread and get this line out of my head!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

fav scene?   Here's some of mine...

Burke crawling into the hospital bed w/Christina

Meredith and McDreamy in the closet, when he was trying to calm her down

Derek describing their last kiss (after the bomb)

how excited everyone was when Bailey came back (right before she had her baby)

Alex finally giving Izzie her goodnight kiss at the bar

ok, and only like a million more...


----------



## spacemountain

Ok, keep in mind I am an Addison and Derek fan...  

I love the scene where she shows him her poison oak and they actually laugh together. That made me really happy.

Also, when Burke and Cristina are dancing together and just about every scene with them.

And I love in the superbowl episode after the bomb goes off when Burke and Derek come up the elevator together.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Ok, keep in mind I am an Addison and Derek fan...



WHAT??????       Just kidding....       I can play nice...    
(ok, but did you guess, I'm a Mer/Der fan??)     




			
				spacemountain said:
			
		

> I love the scene where she shows him her poison oak and they actually laugh together. That made me really happy.


yeah, that was pretty funny.....


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> WHAT??????  Just kidding....  I can play nice...
> (ok, but did you guess, I'm a Mer/Der fan??)


 
Yeah, that's where it gets hard for me to talk about the show with others. Luckily I have an awesome group of friends who are "Addeks" too on the-incision.net. But it's all good- I used to be a MerDer before I found out he was married.  

So did anyone watch Kate Walsh on Ellen yesterday? It was a funny story and she was adorable as always in interviews but they didn't talk much about Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> the-incision.net. .



I've seen this mentioned on the ABC boards...(which I read but don't post on).


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

thought of another fav scene...
when George was telling Mer that he wasn't moving out because of the dog..."I've held your hand...every time you've asked me to...."


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> I've seen this mentioned on the ABC boards...(which I read but don't post on).


 
Yeah, it's a really great community. It's down right now though.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Grey's Anatomy is def my favorite show of the moment. And my favorite quote:

"You know how when you were a little kid and you believed in fairy tales, that fantasy of what your life would be, white dress, prince charming who would carry you away to a castle on a hill. You would lie in bed at night and close your eyes and you had complete and utter faith. Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, Prince Charming, they were so close you could taste them, but eventually you grow up, one day you open your eyes and the fairy tale disappears. Most people turn to the things and people they can trust. But the thing is its hard to let go of that fairy tale entirely cause almost everyone has that smallest bit of hope, of faith, that one day they will open their eyes and it will come true."

This is totally how I feel at the moment!

But to be honest, Patrick Dempsey is not my McDreamy. Jon Bon Jovi is my McDreamy...even though he's 23 years older than I am...oh well!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Don't forget tonight.. I believe its a NEW ONE for GA!!!!
Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

it's a new one, but I think it's a summary of what's happened so far...    I want to know what's going to happen...not what ALREADY happened!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

bummer, I've not missed one yet.. so I'm up to speed already! ;(
Oh well, maybe next week...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, talk about being able to get a ton of quotes....!!!!!!

"we don't have to do the thing..."

"you get points for breathing in and out"

"it's just a dog"

"don't bother sucking up...I already hate you!"

"don't give me that look, I'm over you"  "I'm over you too"  "you are?"  "NO"

"I may be 47 months pregnant..."


----------



## New England Eeyore

I don't usually like clip shows, but this one is good. It's reminding me of all the reasons I love this show.

Did I mention before how much I loved Kyle Chandler? He is such a cutie. It's good to see him again. Why did they have to pink mist him?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

good thing my computer is near the tv, LOL

"I AM PRESTON BURKE"   

'Let's play a game of "whose life sucks the most"...I'll win"

"WHATEVER.  Everybody has problems, now get your *** out of bed and get to work"

(ooh, cute bomb squad guy!!)    

"the chief of surgery doesn't scare me...dr bailey scares me"

I still love the do'ers scene!!

"I'm glad you didn't die today"     (very profound, Derek!)


----------



## New England Eeyore

One of my favorite lines ever:

"That is not the she he was asking for."


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> One of my favorite lines ever:
> 
> "That is not the she he was asking for."



ooooh, I was just about to edit my post to add that one!!  Love that!


"you put your weight behind that?"  "yes, sir". "Well, alright then!"


oh gosh, it was painful to watch that George/Mer scene again!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Choking back some McVomit? 

I love George.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

George is awesome...I just can't see him w/Meredith!!

The McVomit was a good one!!    

Love when he yelled "Goodnight" from Burke and Christina's living room.

"I can't have a drink, I'm celibate"     
"You can't knit in a bar, you're scaring the customers"

"I'm breaking up with you because on your best day, that corpse is twice the man you'll ever be"   (Go Izzie!)

That was great!!!!!!!    And finally!!  A new one next week!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That show was actually pretty good.. 
I loved all the quotes.. I was cracking up!!!

I like..."she has my McDreamy, my McDog and my McLife!"

I also loved the scene when Christina goes all naturale to get George out of the house!!   

At least it left us with the scene that should start the new show next week.. With Camille and George!!!!  
And what will happen between Mer and the Vet?? He's pretty cute too!!! I didn't realize they named the dog "DOC"...


----------



## spacemountain

I thought of another one.

Cristina: "I don't know what McSteamy or McDreamy see in her"
Alex: "She's McHot"
George: "McYeah she is!"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> I thought of another one.
> 
> Cristina: "I don't know what McSteamy or McDreamy see in her"
> Alex: "She's McHot"
> George: "McYeah she is!"




OMG, I just noticed the pic under your name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  COOOOOOOOOL!  

I was just going to write another one...
"Why is he suturing his own face?"
Christina--"To turn me on"


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG, I just noticed the pic under your name!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COOOOOOOOOL!


 
Thanks!


----------



## CACruisin'

The clip show was great last night.  Is anyone else starting to feel just the tiniest bit sorry for Addison?


----------



## spacemountain

> The clip show was great last night. Is anyone else starting to feel just the tiniest bit sorry for Addison?


 
I've liked Addison since she first came to Seattle Grace but I think lately they've been making her character more likeable for everyone and easier to sympathize with. I loved too when Derek admitted that he was partly to blame for her cheating.


----------



## DsnyDrmr

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> fav scene?   Here's some of mine...
> 
> Derek describing their last kiss (after the bomb)



Absolutely love this scene--come on, they HAVE to get together eventually, right?!!

I hope next week's show is new!!!!!


----------



## spacemountain

Yep, it's new. And it looks like Meredith and Finn (vet) are getting together!


----------



## josanna

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> "Why is he suturing his own face?"
> Christina--"To turn me on"


I absolutely love this one too! The whole McSexxy episode was great, but my favorite episode was the one with the train wreck when Mer was drunk. I bawled throughout that episode, the how do you decide who lives and who dies one.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

new episode tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

woo hoo, only a few more hours!!!!!!!

ETA:   OMG, is anyone watching right now????


----------



## spacemountain

I LOVED the episode last night- especially the very end!

As far as favorite quotes go, I liked "I'm just curious, George. Haha, Curious George! Get it?"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> I LOVED the episode last night- especially the very end!
> 
> "



I'll bet you did...     and oh how I hated the end.


----------



## spacemountain

Random quote:

"Tomorrow I'm going to where a shirt that says 'stop asking me about Meredith'"
"At least they won't be asking you about your hair"


----------



## disnygrl30

Lovin' this thread.  Will be watching next week for new "favorite lines".  My fave is the "va jay jay" line, I rolled forever after that.  Cracked me up.


----------



## spacemountain

Pretty banner, disnygrl30! Although now I feel the need to post this one, that I use at the incision.  




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/alisaspics/alisa-banner.jpg


----------



## spacemountain

So ABC messed up the podcast and next week's is actually attached to this week's. They talk a lot about the episode tomorrow- more than Shonda would ever want!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> So ABC messed up the podcast and next week's is actually attached to this week's. They talk a lot about the episode tomorrow- more than Shonda would ever want!




ooh, I saw about that on the abc boards.....oops!   I'd guess that someone's in trouble!!!


----------



## disnygrl30

Did everyone see last night.  I believe my dreams of Meredith and Derek have been dashed!!!  What's a girl to do??  I just hated seeing him angry at her.  But I've always loved Chris O'Donnell, so she could have done worse.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, what did everyone think about last night?
I about fell off the couch when he told her it was over.. and she cried.. poor thing.. I sure hope they find some way to build the tension back.. 

Did everyone catch the season finale is 2 nights?  or did I hear it wrong?


----------



## Jessie's Girl

I loved it when Izzy and Denny were cuddling and he asked about "feeling her up"!  I about fell off the couch laughing.


----------



## disnygrl30

PrincessNancy.....you heard right.  The season finale is 2 nights.  I can't wait to see how they leave us hanging.


----------



## DsnyDrmr

disnygrl30 said:
			
		

> Did everyone see last night.  I believe my dreams of Meredith and Derek have been dashed!!!  What's a girl to do??  I just hated seeing him angry at her.  But I've always loved Chris O'Donnell, so she could have done worse.



Oh, me too!!  I so wanted to see those two (Mer/Der) get together!  I have loved their chemistry from the beginning.

...and I was a blubbering mess the last 20 min. of the show--anyone else?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

DsnyDrmr said:
			
		

> Oh, me too!!  I so wanted to see those two (Mer/Der) get together!  I have loved their chemistry from the beginning.
> 
> ...and I was a blubbering mess the last 20 min. of the show--anyone else?



You are not kidding.. the leaning on the edge of the couch hoping ALEX would step up and do what he should do..and to hear that baby cry... the best sound in the world!!

I sure hope next weeks 2 episodes are great!!! (like they wouldn't be).. haven't been disappointed yet!!!


----------



## spacemountain

Ok, was it just my TV or was the lighting weird at the end when Finn was giving his little speech to Meredith? Because his eye was glowing all weird and I was really trying to concentrate on what he was saying but I kept being distracted by his creepy glowing eye.

Bailey had some good lines:
"It's a hillbilly picnic"
"You burn the She-Sheperd, she burns back"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, last night's episode was crazy!!  McDreamy was so McJerky to Mer...I know he's just so jealous that he can't even stand it, but man, that was hard to watch!!!   It was a really intense episode.  Can't wait til next week!!
(ok, and that scene w/Callie in the bathroom was just so weird!!!)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I lost it at the "hill-billy picnic".. I loved the southern draw!!!


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> (ok, and that scene w/Callie in the bathroom was just so weird!!!)


 
I know. And I didn't sympathize with her when she was explaining it to George because if that were me I would've walked out when I saw them in there.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I can hardly stand the suspense waiting for Sunday AND Monday!!!!!!

So....anyone think there will be a MerDer kiss to leave us hanging til next season???


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh, it's almost here!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

30 minutes!!!  I already have the progam for Monday night checked on the tv so that it will automatically flip to MY show tomorrow night.. I've also told DD that she has to be out of her 4-H meeting by 8:15 so we can be home and every one in bed by 8:45pm... than it's MY time! woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, I am such an idiot!!!    About 15 minutes ago, I went to the abc boards and saw a spoiler for the end of tonight...I didn't even know that the whole program had already aired somewhere.  Now I know how it ends tonight.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, I am such an idiot!!!    About 15 minutes ago, I went to the abc boards and saw a spoiler for the end of tonight...I didn't even know that the whole program had already aired somewhere.  Now I know how it ends tonight.



Oh, no! You never go read anything..wait for the show..than go read!!! OMG~! I didn't even expect that... I figured "Mr. Talk" would get it but NO where did I expect Burke.. and now Izzy with Denny.. what was she thinkin'?  I can't wait for tonight....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

it was SO crazy!!!  How about that Derek/Addison scene!!!!!! ...and then MerDer in the elevator?!?!?!?!?!!?  Geez, the tension was so thick!   My heart was pounding.  Izzie....OMG, that was crazy!!!!!!!!   And yay George for sticking up for Mer to Callie (who still freaks me out).
Can't wait!!!


----------



## disnygrl30

OMG!!!!!!  So we have Izzie "cutting the cord" on Denny expecting Burke to show up and "save the day" now he has been shot.  I really don't want Denny to die, I love the chemistry that he and Izzie have, he really needs to get that heart!!!!!!

Onto my favorite, Addison has finally "gotten the clue".  Derek is still in love with Meredith, doesn't take a brain surgeon (no pun intended) to figure that one out.  There was so much tension in that elevator that I felt it.  I have such high hopes for the 2 hour finale tonight.  I've already told DH that I am to be left alone!!!!!

Can't wait for tonight


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Oh, the tension was dramatic... it was like OMG!   Than at the end when they were in the elevator and he so wanted to say something to her.. I have my scheduler on the tv already checked and the kids will be in bed by 8:45pm with a drink and DH said he would take care of everything else so we could watch it together!    

It was nice to see Addison get a clue! LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Did you guys see that they are replaying last night's episode at 8 tonight, before the new ones??    3 hours of Greys...     I just have to see a few of those scenes again!!!!

And oh, isn't McDreamy so McSexy when he's angry??      Hopefully we'll see the really dreaaammmmmmmmmmy side of him again tonight!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Did you guys see that they are replaying last night's episode at 8 tonight, before the new ones??    3 hours of Greys...     I just have to see a few of those scenes again!!!!
> 
> And oh, isn't McDreamy so McSexy when he's angry??      Hopefully we'll see the really dreaaammmmmmmmmmy side of him again tonight!!!!!



Well, on our news last night... they said McDreamy was on a flight when a passenger had an medical need and several passengers were expecting him to do his "doctor" thing!  They said he had to remind them he plays a doctor on tv.. The passenger was fine..   Than they also told us that he is part owner of an IRL car so he will be in Indianapolis later in the month.. Hmm? Do you think I could talk DH in to taking me to the track to look for him??? 

As for his McDreamy sexy when he is angry.. OH! Yes he is..
My DH was such a riot last night... DD came out to tell me something about the same time Kristina said the A word when they were in the bar talking about the boys playing darts.. I laughed and DH came upstairs and said "did you yell for me dear?".. LOL  DD lost it and I was cracking up!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Well, on our news last night... they said McDreamy was on a flight when a passenger had an medical need and several passengers were expecting him to do his "doctor" thing!  They said he had to remind them he plays a doctor on tv.. The passenger was fine..   Than they also told us that he is part owner of an IRL car so he will be in Indianapolis later in the month.. Hmm? Do you think I could talk DH in to taking me to the track to look for him???
> 
> As for his McDreamy sexy when he is angry.. OH! Yes he is..
> My DH was such a riot last night... DD came out to tell me something about the same time Kristina said the A word when they were in the bar talking about the boys playing darts.. I laughed and DH came upstairs and said "did you yell for me dear?".. LOL  DD lost it and I was cracking up!



ok, LOL about your DH!    
and OMG about people wanting him to help the passenger!!  
Hey, if you get your DH to take you to the track...want company??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, LOL about your DH!
> and OMG about people wanting him to help the passenger!!
> Hey, if you get your DH to take you to the track...want company??



Definitely!!! We'll put DH in the stands to race the cars and we'll go on our search of McDreamy at the track!!!  Hey, I wonder if he'll be in the parade.. I know I can get DH to go to that!!!!


----------



## disnygrl30

You know McDreamy is from Lewiston, Maine which is about and hour from where I live.  He owns a home there, and vacations there quite often in the summer.  I might just have to keep an eye out for him this summer.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Omg!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## DsnyDrmr

DITTO--no other show makes me cry so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OMG!!! Okay now how many days til the next season????   

I was in tears.. Dh told me I was a sap!!  I just couldn't believe it.. but I sure hope Mer goes where she belongs!!!  I loved their hospital room scene!!!!  
I don't usually watch GMA in the AM's but they are showing the deleted scene from the show...so I'm watching this morning... 
That was a great show!!!!!  

MY dkids cooperated too.. I tucked them in and none of them came out for the "Oh, I forgot to tell ya what happened" discussions!!  

Than I was able to flip it and see the finale part one of CSI: Miami because the President's address set everything back on CBS...


----------



## ddavis860

I was a mess about the dog  ...sheesh....Oh, and then the stroke?  Plaaaeeezzzeeee...just put that tissue box next to me  

My DH was just laughing at me.  I'm usually fine when something happens to people, but the animal things really get to me.  I won't watch any Disney movie till the kids tell me if the animal dies or not....  

So, I'm thinking I need to get a DVD recorder to record the show next season.  I don't have tivo, and the VCR never works with our cable system.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I was a mess about the dog  ...sheesh....Oh, and then the stroke?  Plaaaeeezzzeeee...just put that tissue box next to me
> 
> My DH was just laughing at me.  I'm usually fine when something happens to people, but the animal things really get to me.  I won't watch any Disney movie till the kids tell me if the animal dies or not....
> 
> So, I'm thinking I need to get a DVD recorder to record the show next season.  I don't have tivo, and the VCR never works with our cable system.



I know what you mean!!!  I was glad to see Alex be there though!!! I didn't know if he'd be there... But that would be me if anything happened to my DH... I asked my DH for the seasons on DVD for my birthday... he said he'd be on the look out...


----------



## New England Eeyore

I'm so upset! I'm right smack in the middle of this crazy weather you may be hearing about on the news and our basement has flooded. So last night, insted of watching Grey's, I was dealing with that along, with another surprise my DH brought home (see my other post). I did have the TV on, and I saw a couple scenes - Christina wimping out in the OR with Burke (I was so mad at her for that!), when Doc died, and some of the prom. But I missed so much!  

I know you guys can help me out so here are my main questions: what happened between Burke getting shot Sunday night and ending up in the OR with Shepard operating? And what happend after the operation? Is he okay?
What happened with Denny? I gather he didn't make it, but he got the heart first, right? What were the consequences of Izzy cutting the cord?

I hope they'll rerun it at the end of the summer before next season starts. I can't believe I missed it.


----------



## spacemountain

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> I know you guys can help me out so here are my main questions: what happened between Burke getting shot Sunday night and ending up in the OR with Shepard operating? And what happend after the operation? Is he okay?
> What happened with Denny? I gather he didn't make it, but he got the heart first, right? What were the consequences of Izzy cutting the cord?


 
Burke is okay, he can move his hand. I think the bullet got stuck somewhere in his hand- I kind of missed the very beginning.

Denny got the heart and was doing okay. He asked Izzie to marry her and she said yes. She was on her way to see him before the prom when he died. Alex was really sweet and took care of her.

No one would tell the chief who cut the cord. After Denny died, though, Izzie finally admitted it and quit the program (!?!). 

Derek and Meredith had some action in a hospital room. And it ended with Meredith having to choose between Finn and Derek. Which to me there really is no choice. He's married. Why devastate 2 people when you can make everyone really happy?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> I'm so upset! I'm right smack in the middle of this crazy weather you may be hearing about on the news and our basement has flooded. So last night, insted of watching Grey's, I was dealing with that along, with another surprise my DH brought home (see my other post). I did have the TV on, and I saw a couple scenes - Christina wimping out in the OR with Burke (I was so mad at her for that!), when Doc died, and some of the prom. But I missed so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered about you this morning when they were showing all the flooding.. We had our basement flood about 5 years ago.. I hated every moment of it.. now when it rains I panic...(excessive rains.. so far we have been lucky).. I sure hope that low pressure moves out of Canada soon and will give you all a break!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ddavis860

I just heard on the radio that the show is moving to Thursday nights next fall....Now I'll be able to watch!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I hope it doesn't compete with ER!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

disnygrl30 said:
			
		

> You know McDreamy is from Lewiston, Maine which is about and hour from where I live.  He owns a home there, and vacations there quite often in the summer.  I might just have to keep an eye out for him this summer.


That's weird...I thought I saw a clip of his wife and him at their cottage on coastal Maine, not Lewiston.  Of course, that could have been to throw all us McDreameers off...


----------



## disnygrl30

UrsulasShadow said:
			
		

> That's weird...I thought I saw a clip of his wife and him at their cottage on coastal Maine, not Lewiston.  Of course, that could have been to throw all us McDreameers off...



Lewiston is about 20 minutes from "coastal maine".  So you probably did see a clip of his wife at their cottage in coastal maine.


----------



## KimmLynn

disnygrl30 said:
			
		

> You know McDreamy is from Lewiston, Maine which is about and hour from where I live.  He owns a home there, and vacations there quite often in the summer.  I might just have to keep an eye out for him this summer.




A friend of mine claims to have seen McDreamy in the Old Port.... Guess I know where I'll be spending all my time this summer!


----------



## disnygrl30

KimmLynn said:
			
		

> A friend of mine claims to have seen McDreamy in the Old Port.... Guess I know where I'll be spending all my time this summer!



I'm with you on that one.  I have a friend who says she has seen him at the mall of all places in Portland.  Go figure!!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Can't consider Lewiston coastal by most standards, I'm afraid.  Besides, I saw ocean in the background.  Looked kinda like Harpswell or thereabouts.


----------



## aprilvaca04

McDreamy is my husbands best friends ex-brother in law ...his best friend was married to McDreamy's sister.  They are still good friends and he can be seen all over Maine.  When he is in Maine he does go to the Old Port often.  Keep your eyes open and you just might spot him


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aahhh, it's an oldie, but a goodie!!


----------



## spacemountain

Yep, this was the episode I started to love Alex. And oohhh that kiss in the NICU!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

woo hoo---caught a bit of GA last night....enough to see...
Mer to Der "and what are YOU looking at??"
and the oh-so-great goodnight kiss from Alex to Izzie in the bar!
SERIOUSLY!     


did you see???   it's gonna be on Thursdays starting this week....2 hours....!  yay!  
the clip they showed was great...lots of old scenes, including the steamy mcdreamy one from the finale!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> woo hoo---caught a bit of GA last night....enough to see...
> Mer to Der "and what are YOU looking at??"
> and the oh-so-great goodnight kiss from Alex to Izzie in the bar!
> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> 
> did you see???   it's gonna be on Thursdays starting this week....2 hours....!  yay!
> the clip they showed was great...lots of old scenes, including the steamy mcdreamy one from the finale!!!!


Well, I know where I will be Thursday night!!!  I didn't get to watch it last night!   
I will tell you though.. my stepsons saw him in Central Park filming his Disney movie Enchanted...
Here's a link about it.. http://www.moviejungle.com/search/details_red_in.asp?MOVIE_ID=1749
They called me to say that they say him!!!  How cool are they!!!


----------



## spacemountain

That's so cool! I did see the episode Sunday night. I love when Alex says that about a first kiss, so sweet!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I will tell you though.. my stepsons saw him in Central Park filming his Disney movie Enchanted...
> .



oh, very cool!!   Guess I'll have to see that movie...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That is what I told DH!!!
Now, why aren't you watching fireworks?  LOL
I'm actually listening to them from the backyard.. they are going off at our high school which is less than 3 blocks... and the mosquitos started biting so I came in!


----------



## spacemountain

T.R. Knight with blue hair?!? I love how they're all looking at different cameras

and this one is disgusting. Does she eat anything?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OMG! I don't even look that skinny!!! She looks awful in that picture..


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oooh, first episode!!!  who is watching??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> oooh, first episode!!!  who is watching??


Well, ME of course!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Well, ME of course!!!



     aaahhhh, 2 awesome episodes....  
and he's just sooooooooo McDreammmmmmmmy.     
(and my dh just sooo doesn't think this is funny    )


----------



## JulianneCP

I love the line form last night....   let me know if we are going to kiss again I will get some breath mints and maybe a condom in my pocket!~  Love the look he gives her afterwards!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

JulianneCP said:
			
		

> o love the line firm last night   let me know if we are going to kiss again I will get some breath mints and maybe a condom in my pocket!~  Love the look he gives her afterwards!



ooh, I know...that was awesome!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, I got my sister-in-law hooked.  ..and we just watched the first 5 episodes of season 1....a Grey's marathon after the kids went to sleep!


----------



## spacemountain

I am loving watching it 2 days a week. What epi is on tonight? It's the one with the quints, right?


----------



## ddavis860




----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:
			
		

>


ok, so does that mean that you're laughing at US watching GA or you're just loving watching GA yourself?   

watched tonight's episode AND 3 more old ones with my SisInLaw!!    Crap...wish season 2 was out on dvd already!


Classic line from tonight...Der walking into the room w/Mer's one night stand..."Hi guys...what's up?"


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, so does that mean that you're laughing at US watching GA or you're just loving watching GA yourself?
> 
> watched tonight's episode AND 3 more old ones with my SisInLaw!!    Crap...wish season 2 was out on dvd already!
> 
> 
> Classic line from tonight...Der walking into the room w/Mer's one night stand..."Hi guys...what's up?"



I was watching with DH.  I think it was the "classic line" that had me laughing and I


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I was watching with DH.  I think it was the "classic line" that had me laughing and I




well alrighty then...another CJ buddy who loves GA!    

My SIL and I have one more episode to watch from season 1....the one where Addison shows up.     

I need coffee  .....I should not be allowed to do anything before I have coffee!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ahhhhhhh  ....re-watched the bomb episode and the finale....
how will I make it til the new season starts???  WHEN does the new season start???    WHO will Mer choose???


----------



## spacemountain

The bomb episode is definitely my favorite. I cried a couple times during it. As for who Meredith will chose, it better be Finn. His heart will be broken if she doesn't and I hate broken hearts!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> I hate broken hearts!



speaking of broken hearts....I cried again last night when Denny died.


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> speaking of broken hearts....I cried again last night when Denny died.


 
I did not see it coming when he died, at least not right then. I loved how Alex was holding Izzie, he cares about her so much.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, have any of you seen the Grey's Snow Patrol music video on the ABC website?  It is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Nope, have to remember to look later today!!!


----------



## spacemountain

Ok, this is too funny to not pass on to you guys.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vLzO6Ae5Lk0&search=grey%27s%20anatomy


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

that is SO funny!!   Loved Bailey's dream!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey, I think I heard McDreamy   doing a commercial for Life Cereal.
Maybe I'll buy some tomorrow.


----------



## love8me

I love GA! I'm addicted to it! My cousins and friends got hooked because of me!   

I can't wait for the season 3 this september!   

can't wait can't wait can't wait!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

love8me said:
			
		

> I love GA! I'm addicted to it! My cousins and friends got hooked because of me!
> 
> I can't wait for the season 3 this september!
> 
> can't wait can't wait can't wait!



me too me too me tooooooooooooooo!!!       I can't stand the suspense!! 

Glad you found our little GA obsessed thread!


----------



## love8me

you bet!   

i'm really glad! i've been to a forum for exclusively GA fans too but there's nothing like the DIS forum!

i feel so at home here


----------



## ohioMickey

we just started watching the season 1 DVDs (halfway throught the season now). It is very realistic from the social perspective of internship and residency (having been there).

From a medical standpoint, they could use a new medical advisor! At least in the episodes I have seen. There have been some glaring problems in that regard.

Overall, I love the program and plan to keep watching!


----------



## mickeymousemom

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG, have any of you seen the Grey's Snow Patrol music video on the ABC website?  It is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I just saw this a week or two ago.  I sat here and bawled like a baby again because of Denny.  Damn!  I love that guy......  and I'm sure gonna miss him


----------



## love8me

i just wanna share this line from meredith, one of my fave lines :

You know how when you were a little kid and you believed in fairy tales, that fantasy of what your life would be, white dress, prince charming who would carry you away to a castle on a hill. You would lie in bed at night and close your eyes and you had complete and utter faith. Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, Prince Charming, they were so close you could taste them, but eventually you grow up, one day you open your eyes and the fairy tale disappears. Most people turn to the things and people they can trust. But the thing is its hard to let go of that fairy tale entirely cause almost everyone has that smallest bit of hope, of faith, that one day they will open their eyes and it will come true.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I love that quote too!  

So, speaking of Denny   (  ) what do you think will happen w/Izzie next season???


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

so, who's watching tonight??    It's a good one....the Christmas episode!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'll be watching if I get my chores done... we have been working all day...and it seems that nothing has gotten accomplished....I must get movin'!  LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I'll be watching if I get my chores done... we have been working all day...and it seems that nothing has gotten accomplished....I must get movin'!  LOL



c'mon.... doesn't the  do itself at your house?     

haven't 'seen' ya much here...you must have LOTS of   

must....see.....McDreamy    ... tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I have 6 loads today... plus.. I sorted school supplies for 5 kids.. ugh!  One high schooler who doesn't know what he needs nor does he care!   I also cleaned my basement, rearranged my bedroom... that poor room.. dh & I just collapse in there anymore!   
I wish the laundry did itself.. I'd be thrilled...and talk about free time!!!  I need to work on swaps..but that will have to wait til tomorrow!!! 
I'm need McDreamy to take me away tonight... I've worked too hard!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

I thought you all would appreciate this. I was watching a movie with the family today and one of my DSDs chose Scream 3 which I hadn't seen in years. When the detective came on the screen I said, "Hey, it's McDreamy" to which they all looked at me like I had 3 heads.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> When the detective came on the screen I said, "Hey, it's McDreamy" to which they all looked at me like I had 3 heads.



LOL!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

New England Eeyore said:
			
		

> I thought you all would appreciate this. I was watching a movie with the family today and one of my DSDs chose Scream 3 which I hadn't seen in years. When the detective came on the screen I said, "Hey, it's McDreamy" to which they all looked at me like I had 3 heads.


   
I didn't realize but he was also in a movie about JFK... I haven't seen it yet...but I have to find out what it is.. .. I love JFK anyway..


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, poor McDreamy....he was looking so sad.  (hot.  He was looking hot too.)     

"looks like Santa threw up in here".... good one!  LOL

Christina:  "we're not done in here"
Burke:  "you are."
ouch!!!   LOL!

oooh, forgot how intense that Der/Addie scene was!!!   Another 'ouch!'!


----------



## spacemountain

"Why are you helping me?"
"Because that's would Jesus would freaking do!!"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh yeah! and then when Izz said "you didn't hurt me...I don't even know you.  I'm a farmer."      Poor Izzie.     

I so cannot wait til season 2 comes out on dvd!  

It's so funny to hear how many times they say "seriously"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, so who saw McDreamy on Entertainment Tonight??     

How about Sunday's episode?
"There is a land called Passive-Aggressiva and you are their queen".    

LOVE LOVE LOVE that scene in the elevator when Mer says "I have a dog"....
"I'm over you."
"I'm over you too"
"You are?"
"No!"


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Darn! Soccer practice got in the way of McDreamy... ugh!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Darn! Soccer practice got in the way of McDreamy... ugh!




ok, laundry... soccer.....lady, you've gotta get your priorities straight!  
      

(j/k of course!)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, laundry... soccer.....lady, you've gotta get your priorities straight!
> 
> 
> (j/k of course!)


  Yeah, no doubt.. just wait til the regular season starts.. my priorities will be in GA... no doubt!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Yeah, no doubt.. just wait til the regular season starts.. my priorities will be in GA... no doubt!!




good girl!    

ETA:  hey, I noticed in your siggie...back to July or Aug now...pick July!       Have you stayed at POR before?   If so, how is it??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> good girl!
> 
> ETA:  hey, I noticed in your siggie...back to July or Aug now...pick July!       Have you stayed at POR before?   If so, how is it??


LOL!  Yes, we may go in July again.not our original dates. We are leaning toward July due to the week I chose in August it would be registrations at school... so we really need to be home.. gosh forbid you don't know who your teacher is on opening day of registrations!  And all the phone calls to see which classes everyone has together... OmG! 
No, we have never stayed on-site before.. I have heard many mixed reviews about POR and all the others.. but we are not picky.. we just want to feel the magic and enjoy this vacation...the kids are getting older and sports conditioning practices in the summer for the kids,  won't be like we have much family vacations left...they are growing up!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Can't post the exact quote, because it is sort of DIS-unfriendly, but I love the scene where Mer and Cristina are in the bathroom, and Mer is blaming all of life's problems on a part of the male anatomy, while Cristina blames everything on ovaries.  Cracks me up!

Has anyone seen the Ellen/Patrick (Mer/McD) ads for New York & Company?  They're in this month's glamour magazine!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

WDW Poly Princess said:
			
		

> Can't post the exact quote, because it is sort of DIS-unfriendly, but I love the scene where Mer and Cristina are in the bathroom, and Mer is blaming all of life's problems on a part of the male anatomy, while Cristina blames everything on ovaries.  Cracks me up!




good one!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> No, we have never stayed on-site before.. ........ we just want to feel the magic and enjoy this vacation...



I'm sure you will love staying onsite!   Now, go make your ressie, and make it for when I'm there.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

LOL! I wanted too.. but that is the two weeks that his work is crazy... so we are looking at the first week.. We hope to book by Sept. 15th... keep your fingers crossed.. I'll need some help planning... ok, the kids are yelling.. I'll check in later!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

love the recap episodes!

aaah, just saw the scene where Burke crawls in with Christina... that's such a great scene!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

soooooooo, who watched last night??  

It was a good one!!!!!  


I love the new promo for Thurs nights....they did a great job w/that!


----------



## spacemountain

I watched! I love that episode.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, the train one is supposed to be on Thurs!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Finally got to see the previews for the season premire!!  DH said perfect ad..right where we left off... We've got our calendar marked!  No soccer games!  Cross Country meet but it should be over by 6pm! yeah!


----------



## jedi_librarian

Did anyone see that Ellen Pompeo and Patrick Dempsey are the new "spokesmodels" for New York and Company's fall line?

If you go to their website and click on "Check out behind the scenes..." there's a video of the photoshoot!   

http://www.nyandcompany.com/


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> Did anyone see that Ellen Pompeo and Patrick Dempsey are the new "spokesmodels" for New York and Company's fall line?




I saw the bigger-than-life size pics of them in the store window at the mall a few weeks ago.  I had to stop, stare and drool over McDreamy!!!     

Train one tonight...get out the tissues!!!
McD to the fiancee... "if love were enough, she'd be here with you"


----------



## jedi_librarian

Just curious - where is everyone seeing previews for the season premiere


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> Just curious - where is everyone seeing previews for the season premiere




I haven't seen an actual preview (w/anything NEW)....just the promo for Thursday nights, which has tons of good clips!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh man, I missed the fact that there were TWO episodes on tonight...I turned the tv on at 9 and was surprised that it wasn't the train one.     Bummer!   

"I am Preston Burke"....love that!

"I didn't forgive her and with you, I'm under no obligation to try".   ouch!

Mer & George.   Oh, that was painful to see.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

"Burke is going all Iron Chef on me"      

tough night for Mer/Der fans...     

I can't wait for the season premiere!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok who has seen them????
I was cracking up last night.. DD and DS came running into the living room because I was cracking up!  They hear the GA theme song and they know it's "NO TALKING ALOUD"!    
I laughed about the panties on the bulletin board under "lost and found"..     Uhm, that is where those things went!   I also saw her on ET or Inside Ed. or one of those and she was calling them the "McPanties"..   
Did you see the scene with Burke and Chris and who I believe may be his parents walked in???     
I can't wait to see this seasons beginning!! I've already checked my schedule no activities for the kids after 5pm.. I wonder if I email all the teachers they'll cut us a break on homework?    
The countdown begins... ONLY 13 days!!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Ok who has seen them????
> I was cracking up last night.. DD and DS came running into the living room because I was cracking up!  They hear the GA theme song and they know it's "NO TALKING ALOUD"!
> I laughed about the panties on the bulletin board under "lost and found"..     Uhm, that is where those things went!   I also saw her on ET or Inside Ed. or one of those and she was calling them the "McPanties"..
> Did you see the scene with Burke and Chris and who I believe may be his parents walked in???
> I can't wait to see this seasons beginning!! I've already checked my schedule no activities for the kids after 5pm.. I wonder if I email all the teachers they'll cut us a break on homework?
> The countdown begins... ONLY 13 days!!!!!



That means I have 13 days to either:
1) get Tivo
2) get a new VCR
3) quit my job
Just kidding about #3   

But seriously, GA was moved to Thursday nights and that's my night to work at my job!!!!   I need to act quickly - I'm on a mission


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Oh no!!! Well, if not I'll give you a play by play every Friday morning!!!  I say TIVO or VCR this weekend is a must!!!!


----------



## spacemountain

Did anyone see the premiere of the Fray's "How to Save a Life" video last night after GA? They showed so many new clips! I was very excited. Now I really can't wait.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the premiere of the Fray's "How to Save a Life" video last night after GA? They showed so many new clips! I was very excited. Now I really can't wait.




OMG YES!!!  It was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That must have been where I saw all of the clips..because my dd was singing that song again tonight!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

5 Days left till the Premire.. Anyone having anything special that night?  Snacks, drinks?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

LOL!   Just posted on the SS thread that I needed to bump this up...but you did it for me!!!      

I am so excited, I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> 5 Days left till the Premire.. Anyone having anything special that night?  Snacks, drinks?



Yeah, work   

But comcast is installing DVR on Monday!!! So I can come home and start watching right away


----------



## PrincessNancy96

YEAH! You are getting a DVR! That is great!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> 5 Days left till the Premire.. Anyone having anything special that night?  Snacks, drinks?



My DH will be away, so it will just be me...and my DIS friends on the puter I guess....

I'll probably just have some popcorn...

 I'm so glad they changed the night so I can watch it too!


----------



## jedi_librarian

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> My DH will be away, so it will just be me...and my DIS friends on the puter I guess....
> 
> I'll probably just have some popcorn...
> 
> I'm so glad they changed the night so I can watch it too!



I just realized DH is going to be out of town, too! So I can come home, make some popcorn, and watch


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, popcorn it is...and of course the DIS open for commercial breaks!!!  
DH will be home but he knows the rules! LOL  If he expects peace for Notre Dame football than he can give me an hour! LOL


----------



## ddavis860

Come on over....

I'll have the wine...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Come on over....
> 
> I'll have the wine...




ooh, 'come on over'....that's the song for one of the promos, right??

mcdreamy, popcorn, DIS friends, and wine!   this is gonna be GREAT!!    

I will be so sad to see Izzie so sad though...  

But I can't wait to see what happens with Meredith and McDreamy!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I don't drink often but a glass of wine sounds pretty good right now!!! I'll be over!! 
I'm anxious to find out what happens too.. I know where I'd go between McDreamy and the McVet! LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I know where I'd go between McDreamy and the McVet! LOL



No kidding!!!!!!     that mcdreamy look that he gives her just makes me melt!!

4 more days, people!!!

(ps--my dh still just CANNOT believe how many Disney-loving, Grey's Anatomy-watching, scrapbooking women there are here.      )


----------



## JulianneCP

I just bought the season 2 music soundtrack   love love love it!   Listening to the fray over and over again  is getting me ready!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

JulianneCP said:
			
		

> I just bought the season 2 music soundtrack   love love love it!   Listening to the fray over and over again  is getting me ready!



me too!!!!   I love the 3 'big' songs...the Fray one, Chasing Cars, and Grace!!

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jedi_librarian

Woohoo!! Comcast guy is here as I type installing DVR. No more missed shows!!


----------



## Mickster

I am sorry to say I don't watch, but I just might.  But I was at the supermarket yesterday and GA is on the cover of TV Guide. I would assume there is an article inside.  Just in case you missed it.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> Woohoo!! Comcast guy is here as I type installing DVR. No more missed shows!!


Tell the Comcast guy we appreciate him setting this up before Thursday!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Mickster said:
			
		

> I am sorry to say I don't watch, but I just might.  But I was at the supermarket yesterday and GA is on the cover of TV Guide. I would assume there is an article inside.  Just in case you missed it.



C'mon.....join us!!!   It's AWESOME!  And we love to talk about it, so if you have questions, we can get you caught up!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

yay for the DVR!!!!!!!      

   wait, instead of a laughing tv smilie, I need a drooling one.


----------



## spacemountain

Mickster said:
			
		

> I am sorry to say I don't watch, but I just might. But I was at the supermarket yesterday and GA is on the cover of TV Guide. I would assume there is an article inside. Just in case you missed it.


 
I got that TV Guide the day it came out!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

2 days and counting! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Tell the Comcast guy we appreciate him setting this up before Thursday!!!


DH is going out of town, so I hope it works. My luck, I'll do something wrong and it won't record   

But, in addition we got HD, so not only do I get to record GA, and can record it on abcHD and see Mc Dreamy crystal clear


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OHHH!  I would love to HD!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> can record it on abcHD and see Mc Dreamy crystal clear




c'mon girls....the party is at HER house!!!!!!     
do you have the    ready??


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey, did anyone see the clip of McDreamy on Good Morning, America??  They showed a scene from the new season.....anyone see it??
(I don't want to say anything, if people don't want to know what the scene was....unless that was just a preview that I haven't seen yet).


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> c'mon girls....the party is at HER house!!!!!!
> do you have the    ready??



Sure do!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> hey, did anyone see the clip of McDreamy on Good Morning, America??  They showed a scene from the new season.....anyone see it??
> (I don't want to say anything, if people don't want to know what the scene was....unless that was just a preview that I haven't seen yet).


I can't say that I saw that one...but I do love the commercial previews I've been seeing!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, got the tv guide tonight!!!   didn't get to read it yet....just looked at the cover.   (who needs words???)


----------



## ddavis860

Shopping for snacks today....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey!  McDreamy was on Regis and Kelly and announced that he and his wife are having twin boys!!   GA is sure getting a lot of publicity this week!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! I wish I would have seen that... Yeah for them!!!


----------



## TroyandDabs

Seriously?  Seriously!

Yes, I saw the good morning america clip and ... it's gonna be an interesting year!!

I purchased seasons 1 and 2 on dvd and caught DH watching them!  
He's trying to catch up on it so he can watch with me on Thursdays.     He's such a sweetie. 

Okay ... here's the situation ... 
My friends are getting together to watch the premiere.  I'm planning on making Pineapple Teriyaki Meatballs in the crockpot and calling them McDreamy's Meatballs.     

What "themed" foods would you bring?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

TroyandDabs said:
			
		

> I'm planning on making Pineapple Teriyaki Meatballs in the crockpot and calling them McDreamy's Meatballs.     ?



seriously??        I'll have to think about themed foods!!  LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I'm so excited, I can't stand it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Who's gonna be checking in tonight???


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, McDreamy was on Access Hollywood last night! Yummy! 
As I was watching Next Top Model/CSI: NY last night I went ahead and programmed the TV to automatically switch to GA tonight at 8pm's warm up and 9pms PREMIRE! Woohoo!!!
I will check in at commercials...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh, I SO love the recap shows!!!!!         

45 minutes!!!!   aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    

who made the popcorn already??


----------



## ddavis860

1/2 hour...getting the popcorn now...

Pass your glass I'll get the wine too....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

9 minutes!!!!!!

OMG, I was crying watching Denny die (again!)

I'll take some wine please!!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, how did SHE get the panties??

dark and twisted inside....LOL

hey you guys....where is everyone??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Love it!!

So, who is McGuilty??? 
Yeah, I'd like to know where she got them too... I bet she followed them when she noticed Mer not around....  
Now.....oh no... those two in one room!!!


----------



## ddavis860

did he put them in his pocket?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> 9 minutes!!!!!!
> 
> OMG, I was crying watching Denny die (again!)
> 
> I'll take some wine please!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know.. I cried too.. DH and kids think I'm a sap!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

these old flashbacks are killing me!!!!    And what is with that baby and the young girls??  

I can't stand the suspense!   

How the heck is Addison actually functioning at work??

More wine, please!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Aren't the flashbacks amazing..
The baby and the girls.. oh my... That dad seems to be a bit of a jerk about his "Lisa" though...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

How about McDreamy telling her.. "If you know me.. You'll love me"...


----------



## ddavis860

The Plague?  Are you kidding me?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh, he was sooooooooo dreamy in the bar scene!!!!!       

what the heck is going to happen w/the plague thing??   

and Callie little 'speech' to Finn about being in high school w/a scalpel, that was weird!!   

I don't think were even going to see a single Mer/Der together scene tonight.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> How about McDreamy telling her.. "If you know me.. You'll love me"...



aaaaaaahhhhhhh, I know!!!         

Poor Izzie!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I know!!!  And the plague was confirmed...and he wants so badly to see Mer.. 
As for Callie's speech.. I took it as they never really grow up and have a social life.. they are all school/ med focused...that they are still learning the social scene.. 

Yes, he was soo dreamy in the bar scene.. I'd sit with him!!


----------



## ddavis860

"I will love you soonish"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

george and derek....
you had the hot wife, etc...and the hair.      that was funny!!

"did you ever tell Meredith?"     ok, doesn't SOMEONE HAVE A PHONE IN THAT ROOM??????????????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> "I will love you soonish"



yeah, that was a good one!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


HE LOVES HER!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Wow...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, and what about Christina crying to Burke???    

And Bailey was awesome tonight!!


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ooh, and what about Christina crying to Burke???
> 
> And Bailey was awesome tonight!!



Yeah, Christine was so sad...

Love the panties on the board...

Wow, 2 men fighting for her...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow!!!
What a great ending.. He told her!!!! Yeah!!!!  I remember the first time my DH told me that!!! 
You know.. I've said the same thing to my DH that Christine said to Burke!
Miranda did an excellent job last night.. she was awesome.. I like her anyway with her attitude...and when she told Denny she was sorry..


----------



## party of 3

uuuugggghhhh~! i had my treatments at the lab on thursday and was way to exahusted to stay up for it! i could not even muster up enough energy to find a tape to tape it. bummer! will they replay it???? i hope so????? i'm so ticked that i missed it. thanks for lines. i enjoyed reading them.


----------



## DsnyDrmr

partyof3 you're not alone!  I had a parent night until 9:15pm.  Then had to come home and work until 1:15am.  We also didn't have any tapes to tape it.  I was wondering the same thing, if they'll replay it sometime this week.  I'm so upset it got moved from Sun nights--that was my only night of TV watching!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

DsnyDrmr said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing, if they'll replay it sometime this week.
> !




oh you guys...they replayed it Fri night!!   Maybe they'll do it again another time though!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> oh you guys...they replayed it Fri night!!   Maybe they'll do it again another time though!!




are you kidding me??????? uuuuuuggggghhhhh!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Yeah, it was on again...   I'll try to do a summary for you later, ok?


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was on again...   I'll try to do a summary for you later, ok?




ok!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

i only have a few minutes, but I'll start....anyone else, feel free to add to the summary!

Addison finds the panties in Derek's tux pocket and she washes, dries, and folds them, puts them in a baggie and takes them to work.

Derek never left the hospital that night...did some surgery and wants to go talk to Mer, but gets another surgery case.   It's a couple who was in a car accident...they thought they had the flu, but then they think that they were exposed to the plague.  After Derek and George operate, they end up in quarantine until they know for sure if it is the plague.    After being there awhile (and raiding the lockers for food), they find out that the woman died.   George freaks out, but Derek stays calm.  They end up having a conversation about Callie and saying ILY, and George said it was soon-ish.  Derek says "I'll love you soon-ish??"   (that was funny!)   George asks Der if he ever said ILY to Meredith.  Derek says no and George says "I did".   Der tells George to tell Callie...tell her before it's too late.  George says "too late?  like before I die of the plague?"  Der says "before there's someone else".  

Everyone wants Mer to try to talk to Izzie, who is laying on the bathroom floor in her dress and won't get up.   They say that Mer is "all dark and twisty inside', so she is the best one to try to help.

They sit "shiva" for Denny (even though Izzie is Catholic).  Christina tells
 Mer to order in food, but Mer is frantically making sandwiches.  Christina says "what did you do?"  Mer:  "I lost my panties".  Cristina asks a bunch of questions and makes comments like "McGuilty" and the "nasty nasty".

Callie comes over w/food and to wait for George.  She tells Mer that she won't say anything about her and McDreamy.    Finn shows up, Mer makes a quick exit to go check on Izzie.  Callie tells Finn that basically they all have no social skills, since they have been just doing science stuff since high school...they are like 17 with scalpels.  

There is a newborn baby that is found in a garbage can in a school bathroom.  4 girls and their parents are there, but everyone is denying knowing anything about it.   Addison is very upset about the baby and they all try to get someone to say who the mother is so they can treat the baby.

ok, more Mer/Derek/Finn stuff later!!


----------



## Grants Mom

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ooh, and what about Christina crying to Burke???
> 
> And Bailey was awesome tonight!!



Ok, I am so into this show too! Glad I am not the only one!
Bailey, I seem some changes in her this season? Having a baby is making her "softer".  Christina, she is getting soft too.  Izzie, I see her coming back and getting into heart surgery in memory of Denny.  OMG on the panties!!!!  

This season should be good!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> i only have a few minutes, but I'll start....anyone else, feel free to add to the summary!
> 
> Addison finds the panties in Derek's tux pocket and she washes, dries, and folds them, puts them in a baggie and takes them to work.
> 
> Derek never left the hospital that night...did some surgery and wants to go talk to Mer, but gets another surgery case.   It's a couple who was in a car accident...they thought they had the flu, but then they think that they were exposed to the plague.  After Derek and George operate, they end up in quarantine until they know for sure if it is the plague.    After being there awhile (and raiding the lockers for food), they find out that the woman died.   George freaks out, but Derek stays calm.  They end up having a conversation about Callie and saying ILY, and George said it was soon-ish.  Derek says "I'll love you soon-ish??"   (that was funny!)   George asks Der if he ever said ILY to Meredith.  Derek says no and George says "I did".   Der tells George to tell Callie...tell her before it's too late.  George says "too late?  like before I die of the plague?"  Der says "before there's someone else".
> 
> Everyone wants Mer to try to talk to Izzie, who is laying on the bathroom floor in her dress and won't get up.   They say that Mer is "all dark and twisty inside', so she is the best one to try to help.
> 
> They sit "shiva" for Denny (even though Izzie is Catholic).  Christina tells
> Mer to order in food, but Mer is frantically making sandwiches.  Christina says "what did you do?"  Mer:  "I lost my panties".  Cristina asks a bunch of questions and makes comments like "McGuilty" and the "nasty nasty".
> 
> Callie comes over w/food and to wait for George.  She tells Mer that she won't say anything about her and McDreamy.    Finn shows up, Mer makes a quick exit to go check on Izzie.  Callie tells Finn that basically they all have no social skills, since they have been just doing science stuff since high school...they are like 17 with scalpels.
> 
> There is a newborn baby that is found in a garbage can in a school bathroom.  4 girls and their parents are there, but everyone is denying knowing anything about it.   Addison is very upset about the baby and they all try to get someone to say who the mother is so they can treat the baby.
> 
> ok, more Mer/Derek/Finn stuff later!!



thanks soooooo much momof2disneykids!
tell me more, plllllleeeeasssseeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok! 

So, Finn was still waiting in Mer's kitchen, and then they finally talked...he said "I don't know what happened last night w/Derek, but we never said that we were exclusive", etc... then he said "if there's a race, I'm throwing my hat in".

Addison finally finds out who the baby's mother is...Alex was helping her.  Addie told the girls "the truth always comes out...it always does".   Addie and Alex discuss how this baby's life will be, and Alex says that the baby can overcome...it just has to survive.  

The chief's wife makes an appt to talk to him (since he's so busy), but then Miranda comes in and needs him for something.  Adele ends up finally telling the Chief that she's out of time, and he needs to choose---her or the hospital.  He ends up saying that he needs more time, that he can't just retire like that, and she says that she can't wait.  

Miranda tries to help Omar (the guy who might have the plague) when his wife dies...she is very upset also, saying that she also wishes she could turn back time,etc.  She seems to be having major Denny-guilt.   Oh yeah, she had to ID the body at the beginning, and she told Denny how very sorry she was.

Derek and George finally get out of quarantine and they both hurry over to Mer's house.  Callie comes running at George when he gets there, says how worried she was and "I really really love you".  George kisses her, but doesn't say it back (with Derek standing there looking at him like 'what is wrong with you?? say it!")

Derek finds Mer in the kitchen...gives her all these dreamy smiles...she finally says "so, what does this mean?"  He starts babbling about how she has a choice to make and about what he wanted to say..."and now all I can say is....(big dramatic pause)....I'm in love with you.  (huge mcdreamy grin)...I've been in love with you forever".      He's all teary....she's all teary...(I'm all teary  )   Then he says "so you have a choice to make...and I want you to take your time...because when I had a choice to make, I chose wrong!".   Then he says goodnight, smiles, and leaves.  (aahh!)

Cristina goes to see Burke at the end of the day, she crawls in bed w/him and then starts sobbing....."Don't ever die"....and he says he'll do his best not to.

Izzie finally agrees to get up and Mer helps her w/her dress.

ok, I'm sure I forgot some big things, but at least you get the idea!!!!   

OMG, how did I forget????  the flashbacks!!!!!!!   I'll have to write more later!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok!
> 
> So, Finn was still waiting in Mer's kitchen, and then they finally talked...he said "I don't know what happened last night w/Derek, but we never said that we were exclusive", etc... then he said "if there's a race, I'm throwing my hat in".
> 
> Addison finally finds out who the baby's mother is...Alex was helping her.  Addie told the girls "the truth always comes out...it always does".   Addie and Alex discuss how this baby's life will be, and Alex says that the baby can overcome...it just has to survive.
> 
> The chief's wife makes an appt to talk to him (since he's so busy), but then Miranda comes in and needs him for something.  Adele ends up finally telling the Chief that she's out of time, and he needs to choose---her or the hospital.  He ends up saying that he needs more time, that he can't just retire like that, and she says that she can't wait.
> 
> Miranda tries to help Omar (the guy who might have the plague) when his wife dies...she is very upset also, saying that she also wishes she could turn back time,etc.  She seems to be having major Denny-guilt.   Oh yeah, she had to ID the body at the beginning, and she told Denny how very sorry she was.
> 
> Derek and George finally get out of quarantine and they both hurry over to Mer's house.  Callie comes running at George when he gets there, says how worried she was and "I really really love you".  George kisses her, but doesn't say it back (with Derek standing there looking at him like 'what is wrong with you?? say it!")
> 
> Derek finds Mer in the kitchen...gives her all these dreamy smiles...she finally says "so, what does this mean?"  He starts babbling about how she has a choice to make and about what he wanted to say..."and now all I can say is....(big dramatic pause)....I'm in love with you.  (huge mcdreamy grin)...I've been in love with you forever".      He's all teary....she's all teary...(I'm all teary  )   Then he says "so you have a choice to make...and I want you to take your time...because when I had a choice to make, I chose wrong!".   Then he says goodnight, smiles, and leaves.  (aahh!)
> 
> Cristina goes to see Burke at the end of the day, she crawls in bed w/him and then starts sobbing....."Don't ever die"....and he says he'll do his best not to.
> 
> Izzie finally agrees to get up and Mer helps her w/her dress.
> 
> ok, I'm sure I forgot some big things, but at least you get the idea!!!!
> 
> OMG, how did I forget????  the flashbacks!!!!!!!   I'll have to write more later!





thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!! i can't believe i missed it. not once BUT twice! i have GOT to change my appts at the lab to another day. I can NOT be doing them on thurs and miss my gray's!!!!!! 
thank you so very much.   nice recap. i just love that mcdreamy!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Hey guys, for those of you who missed it (and for you nuts who'd like to watch it again) you can watch the full episode on ABC.com. They're doing that with nearly all their dramas it looks like. I'm not sure if it'll be that way all season, but at least for now!


----------



## spacemountain

Grants Mom said:
			
		

> Ok, I am so into this show too! Glad I am not the only one!
> Bailey, I seem some changes in her this season? Having a baby is making her "softer". Christina, she is getting soft too. Izzie, I see her coming back and getting into heart surgery in memory of Denny. OMG on the panties!!!!
> 
> This season should be good!


 
Bailey has definitely gotten softer after the baby. I don't like it. I miss the old Bailey. And Derek, he's not so dreamy anymore, at least to me. After the epi last season when he yelled at Mer and this season's premiere, he's become more of a McJerk.


----------



## Grants Mom

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Bailey has definitely gotten softer after the baby. I don't like it. I miss the old Bailey. And Derek, he's not so dreamy anymore, at least to me. After the epi last season when he yelled at Mer and this season's premiere, he's become more of a McJerk.



I totally forgot about Derek Yelling at Mer.  I have totally slept since then! I agree with you, do not like Bailey soft.  That was part of her, being the tough meany! This thursday should be good!


----------



## ddavis860

So what snacks is everyone having tonight?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> So what snacks is everyone having tonight?


I'm going with ice cream, soda and some candy.. I'll have complete silence because DH is out of town, the kids have practices early evening..so they will be exhausted when they get home!!!    

I have to think of something else too..maybe some salsa and chips?


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I have to think of something else too..maybe some salsa and chips?



Yeah, that sounds good to me...not feeling to "sweet" today if ya know what I mean....  Been looking for the missing brads for an hour....

My DH is coming home today.  BUT he has to work tonight, so I will have the TV at 9.  Kids will be banished....or watching with me...maybe make some   for DS14.


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

ANOTHER Group of Grey's people - can I join?  I LOVE THIS SHOW!


----------



## ddavis860

Al and Kate's Mom said:
			
		

> ANOTHER Group of Grey's people - can I join?  I LOVE THIS SHOW!




Sure...gotta bring a snack though (or some wine...NOT WHINE THOUGH, I'm getting enough of that from my kid right now)


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey there, everyone!!

Happy Grey's day!!!!!!       

Welcome, Al and Kate's Mom!!

I don't have snacks yet!!!   waaahhh!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Al and Kate's Mom said:
			
		

> ANOTHER Group of Grey's people - can I join?  I LOVE THIS SHOW!


   
Jump right in!!!

Had to laugh at the previews for tonight.. When Bailey was getting on Kristina about being naked on hospital property! LOL


----------



## party of 3

Al and Kate's Mom said:
			
		

> ANOTHER Group of Grey's people - can I join?  I LOVE THIS SHOW!




welcome!  
i missed it last week but momof2disneykids was so nice to give me a recap of what happened! i am not going to watch it in the bedroom because i know i will fall asleep. so i'm kicking dh out of the living room so i can watch it in there!

by the way, i'm bringing the ice cream!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

just did the ,  got chips and salsa   ....dd is sleeping, working on getting ds to bed!!


----------



## ddavis860

I tried to get on last night, but couldn't...

All I can say is it didn't take Addison long now did it?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I tried to get on last night, but couldn't...
> 
> All I can say is it didn't take Alison long now did it?


I tried too but couldn't get in here! ;(

Yes, Alison didn't take anytime did she.. sure made McDreamy realize he was making the right move!!!  

Miranda is getting back to her old self! Yeah!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I couldn't get on here either!!!

It was great!!  (except the Finn part....eeewwww!!!)   

and all of the steam around McSteamy when he came out of the bathroom....brilliant entrance!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Yes, great entrance for him..but I don't get McSteamy..but I sure do get McDreamy!!! 

Yeah, makes you wonder what Finn would have done had Mer not be home.. hmmm???
I did like Mer's little speech though.. it's like she is going to test drive a car!  Neither of which are willing to give up! This will make for a great season!!

Off to see if I can watch it again on abc.com.... lol


----------



## ddavis860

Wow, I went to abc.com...way cool!  Last night's show will be available at midnight tonight for me.  So I can watch when I get home tonight after work.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

It's available for me after 9pm too... so I'm going to watch the others while I make lunch and fold laundry!!!!
The sneak peek is awesome...


----------



## spacemountain

Finn is the guy who brings your roommate lunch when she's sad. Awwww! I really can't take all of the hotness on this show, Patrick Dempsey, Chris O'Donnel, Eric Dane, Justin Chambers  I loved when Burke's mom lectured Cristina on calling Bailey a Nazi.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

i'm still not used to not being able to watch Grey's on Sun nights....it doesn't make the end of the weekend easier like it used to!   

oh yes about all the hot men on there....  
Alisa--I love the pictures in your siggie!

I did the chips and salsa for Thursday's episode....I'm thinking ice cream this week.  And I'm gonna plan ahead!   Who else is in for icecream (maybe sundaes???) this week??


----------



## JulianneCP

This week I had popcorn!  ho hmm   I did stop in to Maggie Moo' Ice Cream becuase they are having a buy one quart get a pint free  but the lone was so long!!!  Guess everyone else need it to watch McDreamy with   I was drooling over Izzy muffins as well!


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> oh yes about all the hot men on there....
> Alisa--I love the pictures in your siggie!


 
Thanks! They were the promo pictures for the beginning of the season.

And I agree- those muffins did look good!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> i'm still not used to not being able to watch Grey's on Sun nights....it doesn't make the end of the weekend easier like it used to!
> 
> oh yes about all the hot men on there....
> Alisa--I love the pictures in your siggie!
> 
> I did the chips and salsa for Thursday's episode....I'm thinking ice cream this week.  And I'm gonna plan ahead!   Who else is in for icecream (maybe sundaes???) this week??



I'm in for sundaes... buttescotch topping, cheeries and nuts.... who has the whip cream.. ???


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> who has the whip cream.. ???



mcdreamy???


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> mcdreamy???


     
Ok, you got me there!!! 
OMG! I should think before I type!!!


----------



## ohMom

can you all help me!!  my DVR cut out the very end, Fin had just walked out of the hotel bath and look over at mcdreamy and POW!  over!  did i miss anything??  was anything said??

and -- a bit of trivia -- i was chatting with a friend of my DH a couple weekends ago and found out he went to HS with Justin Chambers!  how cool is that!  he pulled out his yearbook and there was Justin as a sophmore and looking a bit dorky if i may say so!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wait a minute.. I thought that was Mark.. MCDreamy's old best friend the one Addy had slept with that broke up their marriage to begin with.. oh, now to abc.com to find out who it was at the end... 
NO, you didn't miss anything.. that is the way it ended..


----------



## rsjj

wait...i think mcdreamy told his wife (soon to be ex, i assume), that he felt bad about the marriage falling apart, but not anymore (or something to that effect), and gave her a peck on the cheek & walked off.  

i was shocked to see him...and yes, i thought it was the best friend too.


----------



## ddavis860

rsjj said:
			
		

> wait...i think mcdreamy told his wife (soon to be ex, i assume), that he felt bad about the marriage falling apart, but not anymore (or something to that effect), and gave her a peck on the cheek & walked off.
> 
> i was shocked to see him...and yes, i thought it was the best friend too.



I thought it was the ex friend, the one that Addison had the affair with too.  McDreamy was sitting on the bed feeling bad cause he thought he was breaking up the marriage, all his fault cause Addison found the panties...and then the guy comes out of the shower (WOW, holding the towel...my jaw dropped)...

And McDreamy says thanks he feels so much better now...peck on the cheek, and walked out of the room...

So, who was it Nancy?  Are we going crazy?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

abc.com hung yesterday.... so I'm going to try it again this morning.. I'll fast forward to that scene.. report in..


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, here's the scoop... 
McDreamy went to Addy's hotel room... He wanted to say how bad he felt about the marriage breaking up.. as he was talking, apologizing & how he feels bad about the end of their marriage.. he heard the door behind him open... he turned around to find a steamy scene of Mark coming out of the shower.... half toweled.. had he not connected that quickly... we would have seen some more!  Mark says "this is awkward".. To which McDreamy grabs the champagne glass from Addison and says "He feels better now" takes a drink and gets up and walks out!!


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah...full frontal side view   

I forgot about the champagne glass...that was funny...

Can't wait till tomorrow to see where it goes now....  
Thanks Nancy!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

No problem!!!  I love watching the shows a second time.. there is always something I miss the first time!!!!


----------



## party of 3

ok this is not good! i went to abc.com and watched sunday nights again! and then i went back and watch last sundays again. ooooh boy! i wish i have never read that. now that i know i can watch it over and over. this cannot be good!!!! at least now i know that if i fall asleep i can see what i missed!!!!
i just love that mcdreamy!!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Maybe I should venture into the community boards more  !  Yes I'm addicted to Grey's, what I do is record as I watch, then go back and watch again the last night.  I've done the same with ER for 13 seasons, you miss way too much on the first watching.  

Seriously, does anyone else feel that Christina and Burke won't make it?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh, party of 3.....love that pic!!!    

and I rewatch the episodes all the time!!!!     


 pezheadmeg!        I don't know about Burke and Christina....if they can survive his mom, maybe they can survive anything?


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> oh, party of 3.....love that pic!!!
> 
> and I rewatch the episodes all the time!!!!
> 
> 
> pezheadmeg!        I don't know about Burke and Christina....if they can survive his mom, maybe they can survive anything?




thanks momof2disneykids!
i love that pic too!!!!! ooooh mcdreamy!!!!!

welcome pezheadmeg!    his mama is way too much! she was driving me the other night.


----------



## coyprincess

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> OMG!!! I forgot about "I'm so happy, I'm Mary Freakin Poppin"... That is the best.. I need that on a refridgerator magnet!!!!




I agree, and that show rocks my socks!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

welcome,  coyprincess!


----------



## party of 3

ok, i am soooo ready tonight! i AM going to stay up! everyone getting excited?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm ready too.. Have DH home to help w/ homework.. We are going to study for a test after dinner.. showers..and kids in bed by 8:45pm! Yeah! That's it's my time!!!


----------



## rsjj

ok...dilema...

i'm also addicted to csi las vegas, and they're both on the same night/time!!  been lucky that they're showing the same episode of grey's on fridays.  but i'm sure they won't be doing that soon.  i wish they didn't move grey's to thursdays!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I know.. I find myself flipping between both of them... and than I check out abc.com on Friday night for the episode.. there is always something I miss during the regular show!


----------



## CACruisin'

I miss Grey on Sunday night. Tivo is really confused with Thursdays now: Survivor on CBS, Grey on ABC, then quick to ER on NBC.  Had to program them in manually since the networks are playing games with start and end times - grrr.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I've got the ice cream ready.....!!!!!!!   ETA :  I also have peanut butter topping and some M&M's!           and DH is getting the kids to bed!!    

Can't wait for tonight!!   

ETA again, LOL, just saw a preview...can't wait to see McDreamy interrupt McVet's lunch with Meredith!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

"I like dating...it comes with snacks".      

and that was one heck of a dream!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG OMG OMG, did they SERIOUSLY just show what I think they did on the preview?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BethanyF

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG, did they SERIOUSLY just show what I think they did on the preview?????????????????????????????????????????



What did I miss?  I had to switch over to ER


----------



## EricaLovesMickey

What did I miss on the preview?  I saw it but obviously I missed something good.


----------



## fonsy

Just bumping. I LOVE this too. I live in Dominican Republic, and the cable company here cut abc. Now I have to wait 'till November to watch the new episode in another channel. This is where my dear DIS friends come in handy. I can't wait to know what's going to happen next. So thank you all to post what's going on. Now I don't get so frustrated.


----------



## ddavis860

fonsy said:
			
		

> Just bumping. I LOVE this too. I live in Dominican Republic, and the cable company here cut abc. Now I have to wait 'till November to watch the new episode in another channel. This is where my dear DIS friends come in handy. I can't wait to know what's going to happen next. So thank you all to post what's going on. Now I don't get so frustrated.



If you can get abc.com on your computer, they have the full episodes that you can watch.  I can get them at home, but my friend can't get it at work....firewall problem.  So, you may not have to wait...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG OMG OMG, did they SERIOUSLY just show what I think they did on the preview?????????????????????????????????????????


What did I miss? Shoot... DH turned the tv.. What was it??? 

Was that not a great show!!! OmG!!!   I can't wait to watch it... 
I thought it was hilarious how they were interrupting each others dates!!!
And than all of them are staying at the same hotel... hum????


----------



## ddavis860

I have to say the "dream" was REALLY STEAMY!!    And then when she woke up in an old tee and a messy bed...and then when Callie gave George the towel...  <----Me finally getting over the bad doggie 

Oh, and when McVet came up with the ice cream...and the guys kept looking at each other, and Mer started yelling at them for romance, and that no one was looking at her...and NO ONE WAS FEELING HER UP  ... I lost it...just too funny!  

I felt bad for Izzie thinking about her wedding dress.  Of course it was Alex that finally got her to move...  

I'll be watching it again on Saturday...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I have to say the "dream" was REALLY STEAMY!!    And then when she woke up in an old tee and a messy bed...and then when Callie gave George the towel...  <----Me finally getting over the bad doggie
> 
> Oh, and when McVet came up with the ice cream...and the guys kept looking at each other, and Mer started yelling at them for romance, and that no one was looking at her...and NO ONE WAS FEELING HER UP  ... I lost it...just too funny!
> 
> I felt bad for Izzie thinking about her wedding dress.  Of course it was Alex that finally got her to move...
> 
> I'll be watching it again on Saturday...


Those scenes were awesome!!!   I was about to fall off the couch when they were betting and watch Mer on her lunch date... than Alex thought he had it in the bag.. and swosh! In McDreamy went for the kill...   Only for Finn to go in for the kill on McDreamy's date!!       My DH gets tickled at me because I get to laugh so hard and smiling!   

I loved it when Mer said this wasn't dating..no one was feeling her up!


----------



## ddavis860

OMG....TOO FUNNY!!!  The bedroom scene is part of AOL's top 5 TV scenes from last night..This is what AOL says about the "dream" scene:


MCTHREESOME

This is just plain hot.  Meredith's mind gets it right by including both McDreamy and McVet in one McBed.

OMG...and they have the clip...SO FUNNY!!!....  

BIG KISS with Mc Dreamy...

"Good Morning"  looking over Mer's shoulder.

'It is a good morning"  says McVet.

Mer rolls over"Hi"  BIG KISS with McVet...

"Did you get any sleep last night?"  asked McVet.

"Not Really"

"Do you want some now?" asked McDreamy.

"Not Really"

Both move in for a double kiss while she lays there with a BIG GRIN

---MER WAKES UP---


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> OMG....TOO FUNNY!!!  The bedroom scene is part of AOL's top 5 TV scenes from last night..This is what AOL says about the "dream" scene:
> 
> 
> MCTHREESOME
> 
> This is just plain hot.  Meredith's mind gets it right by including both McDreamy and McVet in one McBed.
> 
> OMG...and they have the clip...SO FUNNY!!!....
> 
> BIG KISS with Mc Dreamy...
> 
> "Good Morning"  looking over Mer's shoulder.
> 
> 'It is a good morning"  says McVet.
> 
> Mer rolls over"Hi"  BIG KISS with McVet...
> 
> "Did you get any sleep last night?"  asked McVet.
> 
> "Not Really"
> 
> "Do you want some now?" asked McDreamy.
> 
> "Not Really"
> 
> Both move in for a double kiss while she lays there with a BIG GRIN
> 
> ---MER WAKES UP---


Was that not the best scene!!!    
I love it.. McThreesome!!!  OMG!
You know.. going to McDonalds now can turn into quite a funny scene if you don't watch what you say!!  
Yes, I'd like a McDreamy... Shoot, I mean a McFlurry!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> You know.. going to McDonalds now can turn into quite a funny scene if you don't watch what you say!!
> Yes, I'd like a McDreamy... Shoot, I mean a McFlurry!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I now truly believe that Meridith is fully insane.  Yes, I'll be watching the repeat tonight with notepad in tow.  Anyone want the chart of intricacies after I create it?


----------



## spacemountain

CACruisin' said:
			
		

> I miss Grey on Sunday night. Tivo is really confused with Thursdays now: Survivor on CBS, Grey on ABC, then quick to ER on NBC. Had to program them in manually since the networks are playing games with start and end times - grrr.


 
That is my exact Thursday night too. By the way, the previews showed that Mer might be pregnant.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

spacemountain said:
			
		

> That is my exact Thursday night too. By the way, the previews showed that Mer might be pregnant.


Thank you! How the heck did I miss that.. OMG!  OmG!   Now my head is really swimming....


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> oh, party of 3.....love that pic!!!
> 
> and I rewatch the episodes all the time!!!!
> 
> 
> pezheadmeg!        I don't know about Burke and Christina....if they can survive his mom, maybe they can survive anything?


Hey! Hey! 
Where are you?? YOU haven't been here all day.. are you still in front of the TV    thinking about Mer's dream????  or the possiblities from the previews...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hey! Hey!
> Where are you?? YOU haven't been here all day.. are you still in front of the TV    thinking about Mer's dream????  or the possiblities from the previews...



 LOL about the dream!     I just rewatched the whole episode.      

What do you think about the whole pregnancy possibility thing??  I think it will just be a scare, but it will be what gets Mer to pick McDreamy  !   Any opinions??


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Morning, McScrappers!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey you McScrapper!!!
I've not had a chance to rewatch on abc.com...but I'm not so sure I'm ready for her to be preg. yet... I mean we have the ongoing dating battle going on!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hey you McScrapper!!!
> I've not had a chance to rewatch on abc.com...but I'm not so sure I'm ready for her to be preg. yet... I mean we have the ongoing dating battle going on!!!



yeah..... and I SO love McDreamyWithThatSexyAttitude.

McVet:  my patient made me ice cream
McDreamy:  your patient's OWNER

 

is it Thurs yet?

What is the snack of the week????


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Morning, McScrappers!




 That's a good one!!

As for the pregers thing...I'm thinking its viral...  

That would totally ruin the whole dynamic they have going right now, and I SO love the "dating" things...


----------



## pezheadmeg

I know I'm in the minority, but a big part of me wants to see Mer choose McVet.   

Anyone have any ideas as to what's going to occur between Izzy and Alex?

*Only 3 more days! How did I ever survive the summer hiatus?  *​


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:
			
		

> I know I'm in the minority, but a big part of me wants to see Mer choose McVet.




look out!!!!    

just kidding....we play nice here even when we disagree, right Alisa?


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> look out!!!!
> 
> just kidding....we play nice here even when we disagree, right Alisa?


 
 Yep, we agree to disagree. It is good to know I have someone who agrees with me though.  

I really hope Izzy gets back together with Alex. He loves her so much and he could really help her through the hard times she's going through.

And I don't want Mer to be pregnant, because that would pretty much eliminate Finn from the picture  Although if she was, it wouldn't necessarily have to be Derek's. I remember reading in an interview with Ellen Pompeo that she said she was surprised by the eventual outcome of the love triangle when she heard it.


----------



## scrapperjill

Okay...I just had to pop in here...I think I may have found my new favorite thread    Started watching Grey's this past summer...and LOVE it.  I whipped through season one then season two...JUST in time for this season to start.  

I hate to say it...but I too sorta want to see Mer with Finn....after all "He's safer".   I can't WAIT to see what's in store for this weeks episode after the sneak peek at the end of the show last week.  I'm also not ready for her to be prego.    

I'm thinking Alex and Izzy will get together sooner or later....I think deep down he REALLY cares for her...after all the thought of her and Denny really made him mad.  

What about Burk???  His hand is his life....what do you think Christine will have to do to get him to snap out of the depression he's getting into???  

Anyhow...I'm glad I found this thread    And I'll probably be stoping by again sometime later this week.  (Looks like I've got to start thinking of what "snack" I'll be bringing  )


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Welcome scrapperjill!!!
Yes, snacks are a must!!!  WE go nowhere without them!!  I think most of us are still deciding..
I can't wait to see what this week has in store!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, gotta have the snacks...and the wine...

I have to get through the next LOST and then I can start getting ready for Grey's...

I'm so hooked on these shows...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

welcome, scrapperjill! (even though you kinda like Finn!)     

snacks, yes....some to share here    and some to really eat!!!
I may have to repeat last week's....cookie dough ice cream!!

I so can't wait til Thurs!!


----------



## scrapperjill

Don't get me wrong about Finn...McDreamy is right up there.  Even though I think Finn is "Safer"...I think Mer will go for the unsafe McDreamy.  Who knows....  Either way I can't wait to find out what happens Thursday.   

Thinking about the snacks ALL day.....  I'm going to be READY.


----------



## ddavis860

OK, what snacks is everyone having tonight?  

Over the weekend, DH took me out for lunch and we had the BEST nachos.  The stuff was falling off the plate it was piled so high!  We were at a place up the river from the Chesapeake Bay, so we were able to have crabmeat added too...YUMMMO!!!!

I'm thinking nachos will never be the same to me now...sigh...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! That sounds great Debbie!!!  Although I have never had crabmeat it would be worth a try.. I could always peel it off if I didn't like it... 
I'm still trying to decide what to have tonight w/ our show... Hummmmmmmmm?
Well, at least tonight is my night off from kid activities.. We didn't get home til 9:30pm last night.


----------



## pezheadmeg

I was thinking strawberry ice cream.  Rewatching last week's episode got me craving!


----------



## ddavis860

I'm still deciding...not sure if it will be salty or sweet tonight....

Update:  DH treated us to Chinese Food for dinner, so I'll be having cookies and creme ice cream....


----------



## scrapperjill

Tonight...I think I'll be snacking on some yummy spicy roasted almonds...and maybe a chocolate bar


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

going for some ice cream tonight...!!    

wine, anyone?     

post your fav quotes/scenes here tonight!!!!

we're at T minus 2 hours here!!!     

my sis-in-law wants to do a GA circle journal, LOL!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm here..but I'll have to report in tomorrow.. DH has some files to work on for work.. 
Ice cream smoothered in hersey syrup for me!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> I'm here..but I'll have to report in tomorrow.. DH has some files to work on for work..



what??  what the heck is wrong with him??  Thurs night you get the tv AND the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

OK, so this was reported on Gopher Central's Celebrity Nooz newsletter:

-----------   

'Grey's Anatomy' Stars Have On-Set Spat   

'Grey's Anatomy' co-stars Patrick Dempsey and Isaiah Washington   
were involved in a heated argument on the set of their hit show.   
Information is just coming out that the two nearly ended up in   
a fist-fight on Monday. The spat is said to be "over shooting   
issues." Isiah is quoted in People, "We were like two baseball   
players... nose-to-nose. We had a difference of opinions while   
working on set but we've resolved it." Washington, who plays   
Dr. Preston Burke says the fight began over "time and (keeping)   
the production going. The communication was lost in translation."   

But he says no punches were thrown adding, "Our faces are too   
beautiful for that!" Dempsey's representative says, "In close   
families arguments happen. They worked it out." Washington added   
jokingly, "I've never been that close to (Patrick) before. He has   
really pretty blue eyes."    
                            *   

Just thought I'd pass it along


----------



## Grants Mom

Ok, just now got finished watching Grey's.  I can not believe it!!!  I do not want to ruin it for anyone so I will not say anything.  But in the morning, I would LOVE to know what others thought!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, I know!!!   I was almost speechless about all of the stuff at the end.   It was so intense (and so funny w/Mer on drugs!)


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG, I know!!!   I was almost speechless about all of the stuff at the end.   It was so intense (and so funny w/Mer on drugs!)



WOW!  Well what I could hear of it all, cause that was when my kids HAD to start talking...sheesh...

I have to watch it again and see what I missed....

BUT HOW ABOUT THAT CHECK!!!???!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ummm....HELLO......WHERE DID THAT COME FROM?  HUH?????


----------



## scrapperjill

Wow...you guys must get it alot sooner than I do.  It's just now on.  The first scene just got over...and WOW.  

Gotta get back the shows about on again


----------



## scrapperjill

So....I think Derek was right when he said Finn's the better man...BUT now that that's played out I'm glad Mer didn't pick him (Finn)...he's to good for her..and she'd wend up hurting him.  

I liked when Mer was being wheeled out of her hospital room and she saw "Mc Steamy" then started calling him.  

And that check...WOW!!!!  I'm also wondering where the heck that came from.


----------



## ddavis860

scrapperjill said:
			
		

> So....I think Derek was right when he said Finn's the better man...BUT now that that's played out I'm glad Mer didn't pick him (Finn)...he's to good for her..and she'd wend up hurting him.
> 
> I liked when Mer was being wheeled out of her hospital room and she saw "Mc Steamy" then started calling him.
> 
> And that check...WOW!!!!  I'm also wondering where the heck that came from.



Mer under anesthesia was pretty funny.  

Yeah, I agree Finn is the better man.  But if she picked him, the show would fall flat.  This way there will be the tension and opportunity for some really funny stuff.

How about McSteamy setting down Bailey?  "I don't need a resident".  He might be a great doctor, but he is really turning out to be even a bigger jerk...Then she showed him up in the end!  THAT was so good!  

I can't believe George broke his date with Callie...what is WRONG with him?  Won't Addison be surprised....She made it pretty clear that she didn't want McSteamy.  But another triangle starting...too funny.

Looks like Burke is getting out of his depression.  He was cooking, so that's a good sign.  Maybe he will start teaching or something, since it looks like surgery isn't going to be a go for him...

What happened with Alex and Addison?  He is officially off her service...I missed what happened...


----------



## New England Eeyore

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> What happened with Alex and Addison?  He is officially off her service...I missed what happened...



Alex wanted to be on McSteamy's service because he wanted to go into plastics. He and Addison had a conflict about a mother who needed a C-Section (Alex thought Addison waited too long) and after they did that surgery together she 'set him free'.

I really liked the moment when McSteamy pointed out to McDreamy that he had no right to feel morally superior - they had both done something wrong. 

I know I'm in the minority but I'm really not liking McDreamy this season. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out now that she's chosen, but where will the drama come from now?

How horrible was that scene with the man on oxygen lighting the cigarette?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> what??  what the heck is wrong with him??  Thurs night you get the tv AND the computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know.. what is this man thinking???


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> OK, so this was reported on Gopher Central's Celebrity Nooz newsletter:
> 
> -----------
> 
> 'Grey's Anatomy' Stars Have On-Set Spat
> 
> 'Grey's Anatomy' co-stars Patrick Dempsey and Isaiah Washington
> were involved in a heated argument on the set of their hit show.
> Information is just coming out that the two nearly ended up in
> a fist-fight on Monday. The spat is said to be "over shooting
> issues." Isiah is quoted in People, "We were like two baseball
> players... nose-to-nose. We had a difference of opinions while
> working on set but we've resolved it." Washington, who plays
> Dr. Preston Burke says the fight began over "time and (keeping)
> the production going. The communication was lost in translation."
> 
> But he says no punches were thrown adding, "Our faces are too
> beautiful for that!" Dempsey's representative says, "In close
> families arguments happen. They worked it out." Washington added
> jokingly, "I've never been that close to (Patrick) before. He has
> really pretty blue eyes."
> *
> 
> Just thought I'd pass it along


Hmmm?? Yeah, I'd be pretty disappointed if he had hit McDreamy..


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> WOW!  Well what I could hear of it all, cause that was when my kids HAD to start talking...sheesh...
> 
> I have to watch it again and see what I missed....
> 
> BUT HOW ABOUT THAT CHECK!!!???!!!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ummm....HELLO......WHERE DID THAT COME FROM?  HUH?????


Ok, that ending was fabulous.. now lets see where it goes from there... 
As for the check.. HELLO??? What in the world will she do????  Wow!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OMG, I know!!!   I was almost speechless about all of the stuff at the end.   It was so intense (and so funny w/Mer on drugs!)


Mer on drugs.. that was so me!  When I had my spinal tap for my c-section..DH said I was a very nice woman.. He said I even told the anethesiologist (sp) I loved him!  LOL


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! All I can say again is Wow!!

Mer on anesthesia was a riot!!  My kids say they love Thursday nights because they hear me giggling at a lot of the scenes!  I could so relate to her!

As for McSteamy getting on Bailey.. I gave him a few choice words..wonder if he heard them?   What a jerk!!! 

I did like that McSteamy reminded Der that he wasn't any better than him that they both did wrong... but that doesn't alter the fact that McSteamy is a jerk!  There always needs to be one to dislike.. right now it's McSteamy which gives Alex a break!

I wasn't sure how to take Izzy talking to Denny's dad..but the recorded message was a reminder to us all that we still need to be supportive of one another.. that message all of us could relate too... 

Wow! What do you think will happen with George showing up to find McSteamy possibly with his girl???? Hummmm?? Fireworks for Thursday!!!

I know Finn is the better man...but it will be interesting to see what Mer says to Der..and how that will continue... 

I have a few scenes I really liked..
The one when Mer was in bed and Christina was working on the chart... Mer said she had 2 doctors fighting over her..and Christina was quick to point out one was a doctor and one was a VET! LOL
The other scene I like was when Der was telling Mer that there was no vet by her beside and low and behold who was at the door to say he was there! 

Can't wait to see next weeks episode.. I'll have to re-watch this episode on Saturday...


----------



## ddavis860

New England Eeyore- OH....Thanks, that cleared things up.  I thought there was tension there, and she booted him off.  I didn't realize that he wanted off anyway.

Nancy- Do you have trouble with the show freezing up with you are watching.  My DS tried to watch LOST on his puter and it did it, and I tried with Grey's last night on mine and it did it too...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Nancy- Do you have trouble with the show freezing up with you are watching.  My DS tried to watch LOST on his puter and it did it, and I tried with Grey's last night on mine and it did it too...



Yes, it did it to me twice.. Made me so mad   .. right at the good part last week.. 

WHAT??? You're kidding me.. I'm yelling at my computer.. DD popped in the room and said "Mom, do you really think it will respond to you?".. I snapped right back with.. "Well, no, I figure it's just like you kids.. no one listens to me".. To which we both got a good chuckle!


----------



## Grants Mom

Ok, Who Knew Denny had Money! Leaving it to Izzy - WOW! I think...in the future...she is going to specialize in heart surgery and maybe with the money she will open a wing or something.....It would look good any way.

Alex...he is going to turn around now..I personally think he will either fall for Adison, or switch from plastics to OB!

McDreamy & McSteamy....wow that is HOT! The 2 faces on that show is well worth watching it - and the stroy line could bomb, and I would still watch it.  Glad there is a good line there though! 

Mer....FUNNY! She is normally so "messy". You know, her character is all over the place, what do they say about her "she is the dark one?" Something like that....well I liked how she and Adison had that chat, wonder if she will remember any of it?  Would be odd??? if she did!

Burke, think he will go back to surgery?  I see teaching in his future??

Bailey....waiting for the day - and it will come - for her to rib McSteamy a new one! That will be GREAT! Someone does need to bring him down a notch and she will be the perfect person to do it.

Finn...feel sorry for him...but is it me or can you see another "drama" coming from him walking out of that room?  Something will happen there! He is not out of the picture just yet.

Callie ....... Oh MY! Never knew the girl had that "Promiscuous Girl" in her! I was slightly supprised! 

Ok, Those are just my thoughts! Hope I did not bore anyone!


----------



## jedi_librarian

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Mer under anesthesia was pretty funny.
> 
> Yeah, I agree Finn is the better man.  But if she picked him, the show would fall flat.  This way there will be the tension and opportunity for some really funny stuff.
> 
> How about McSteamy setting down Bailey?  "I don't need a resident".  He might be a great doctor, but he is really turning out to be even a bigger jerk...Then she showed him up in the end!  THAT was so good!
> 
> I can't believe George broke his date with Callie...what is WRONG with him?  Won't Addison be surprised....She made it pretty clear that she didn't want McSteamy.  But another triangle starting...too funny.
> 
> *Looks like Burke is getting out of his depression.  He was cooking, so that's a good sign.  Maybe he will start teaching or something, since it looks like surgery isn't going to be a go for him...*
> 
> What happened with Alex and Addison?  He is officially off her service...I missed what happened...



Yeah, but remember Christina said something like "No one has to know" when she was helping him when he was practicing on that corpse? I wondered what she meant by that. Is she going to be helping him through all his surgeries?   

Wonder what the secret between Addison and McSteamy? In the previews, he was asking her "Derek doesn't know the whole story, does he?"

And Meredith - I'm not liking her now. I don't know why!   

So, what do you think Denny did for a living that he left Izzie 8 MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

ok I finally stayed awake to watch last night. And I was SO glad I did. (now i don't have to watch on the computer)!!!! Very good. I could not believe Callie and McSteamy! Wow! And what's up with Der? Giving up and letting Fin win? oooh that's funny! fin win! And the check ? Wowser! Hopefully she will do something really great with it. I see her and Alex together again. I think that would be great. Can't wait until next week. Maybe I will go and watch it again on the computer..... why not right?


----------



## spacemountain

Last night's episode was really good. Until Meredith dumped Finn. I wanted to reach through the tv and smack her  I think she's going to end up with no one.


----------



## TroyandDabs

Okay ... just for some clarification ... 
When Denny met Izzy, and was "wooing" her, he told her he was well off, but he was not into money.  I did like the conversation that she had with his dad.  And I know it was great for her to hear the phone conversation.  I wanted to cry myself when I heard his voice. 

And, about the "Derek not knowing the whole story" ... also from a previous episode, McSteamy mentioned that Derek didn't know that Addison stayed with him (McSteamy) after Derek left for Seattle.  She apparently just left one day in an effort to get McDreamy back. 

Hope this helps for those who asked the other questions ...


----------



## spacemountain

TroyandDabs said:
			
		

> She apparently just left one day in an effort to get McDreamy back.


 
Actually, Richard called her and asked her to come for a case. He told her about Meredith before she came. She was only supposed to stay for that case but Richard begged her to stay because she's the top neo-natal surgeon in the country. She was going to leave if Derek signed the divorce papers but he didn't so because of that and Richard she decided to stay.

I know all things Addison and Derek.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> I know all things Addison and Derek.



there is a land called 'derek-and-addie-ville' and you are their queen.

  

ok, what bugs me about the mcdreamy thing from last night is that he didn't really seem to put any thought into the walking away thing....talked to addie, talked to finn, talked to the chief, boom, 'i'm walking away'.  what the heck??

my fav part....'all of my boyfriends are here' and 'you're pretty' to Bailey, LOL

Burke and Christina are bugging me.   So, will Callie and Mark run into Addison at the hotel??   

poor izzie...still wearing that sweater!!!


----------



## Grants Mom

Can I just thank you to all of you! IT is great that this post keeps going.  Hubby does not watch the show, so he has NO clue when I try and chat about it with him.  (It is like when he talked poker to me....wawawawawaaaaaawaaaawaa......that Charlie Brown character who you never know what she is saying) and I do not have an lot of friends who keep up with this show either, so.....THANKS!


----------



## rsjj

i try no to read what's posted, before the show goes on here in the westcoast...so i catch up the next day on all the posts...

anyways...it's great to read what others say.  and you all help me clarify some things i've missed, which is good...

here are my thoughts/questions/etc...

ok...so mcdreamy walks away, and mer chooses him?  i missed that whole conversation he had w/her!!  what exactly did he say to her?

ohhhh...i feel bad for mcvet.  he's so nice!!

izzie & the money...i think she'll donate or i like that making a new wing in the hospital idea someone mentioned!  that whole storyline is so touching...especially the message at the end!  i cried!!!!!!!!  

ok...until next week...thanx for listening/reading...


----------



## spacemountain

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> there is a land called 'derek-and-addie-ville' and you are their queen.


 
 That's a good one!


----------



## ddavis860

So, I'm thinking of trying some new snacks this week.  Maybe a puffed pastry thingie....or some mini quiches....I'll try them out during LOST tomorrow night....What's for snacks at your house?


----------



## love8me

i am soooooo glad that grey's anatomy is back!!!!!!!!!! waiting for it seems like forever! anyway, at least i have something to look forward to watch every week!

and last weeks epi was sooo hot! i mean... all the good looking guys keep poppin in the show---talk about mcvet, mcsteamy and mcdreamy!    

can't wait for this thursday!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Hello everyone!!

Happy Grey's day!!!!     

ack, haven't picked out snacks for tonight!!


----------



## ddavis860

for us too.

The puffed stuff seemed too much after eating dinner...

Can't wait...


----------



## ddavis860

My McSnack last night?  My DH made me brownies!  With McFrosting....  


I was so frustrated with these people...I wanted to shake some of them
McDreamy is a McJerk.
George is a McJerk
McSteamy is a McJerk
Mer is a McJerk
Addison is a McJerk
yeah, that about covers it

My fav lines:

"Guilt never goes anywhere on it's own.  It brings it's friends doubt and insecurity."   OMG, how true is that?

"You were sexier when you weren't talking"

"How's Fin?"   "Fin is fine"   "Good"

"You're everywhere" "And one time it wasn't even planned"

"He's having a...ummmm...a OH GOD...HEART ATTACK...CODE BLUE!!!!"


----------



## ddavis860

This just in from AOL News


'Anatomy' Star T.R. Knight Says He's Gay
AP
NEW YORK (Oct. 18) - "Grey's Anatomy" star T.R. Knight says he's gay, but hopes people don't consider that "the most interesting part of me." The 33-year-old actor addressed rumors of his sexuality in a statement to People magazine Thursday. 

T.R. Knight plays the sweet Dr. George O'Malley on the ABC hit 'Grey's Anatomy.' 
"I guess there have been a few questions about my sexuality, and I'd like to quiet any unnecessary rumors that may be out there," Knight's statement read. "While I prefer to keep my personal life private, I hope the fact that I'm gay isn't the most interesting part of me." 

Knight plays Dr. George O'Malley on the popular ABC drama. A former stage actor, his television credits also include "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation" and "Law & Order: Criminal Intent." 

Knight's "Grey's Anatomy" character, a bumbling, puppy-eyed surgeon, has long been in love with Dr. Meredith Grey (Ellen Pompeo).


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Hi!!  Sorry I didn't get to check in after Thursday's episode!!  

my poor McDreamy.....and Meredith with such bad timing!!!!

It was a good episode, but not my fav....

hey ddavis860, yum-o for the McBrownies with McFrosting!  Yay to your dh!!

and LOL about all the McJerks!  I so agree!!!

George was hysterical with his fried chicken and his movies...but poor guy with what Callie said to him.   (how weird to see her w/McSteamy!)  

next week is a repeat, I think...        <--- pretend that's hitting the tv, not a computer!


----------



## jedi_librarian

NO!!!!! A repeat??????   


Well, Ugly Betty is new and it looks to be a funny episode, too!


----------



## party of 3

yuck i repeat!!!!! now what will i do???? 
i have not seen that ugly betty yet. is it any good? my dh and i have been watching the office and we love it! but i'll miss my mcdreamy this week.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, as much as I'm bummed about the repeat, it is kinda cool to be able to pick up on things that I missed the first time.  And Finn still bugs me, but it's easier to watch, knowing that he's gone.


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, as much as I'm bummed about the repeat, it is kinda cool to be able to pick up on things that I missed the first time.  And Finn still bugs me, but it's easier to watch, knowing that he's gone.


You didn't like Finn??


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> You didn't like Finn??



uuhhhhh noooooooooooooo, he was competition for McDreamy!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> uuhhhhh noooooooooooooo, he was competition for McDreamy!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Hi!!  Sorry I didn't get to check in after Thursday's episode!!
> 
> my poor McDreamy.....and Meredith with such bad timing!!!!
> 
> It was a good episode, but not my fav....
> 
> hey ddavis860, yum-o for the McBrownies with McFrosting!  Yay to your dh!!
> 
> and LOL about all the McJerks!  I so agree!!!
> 
> George was hysterical with his fried chicken and his movies...but poor guy with what Callie said to him.   (how weird to see her w/McSteamy!)
> 
> next week is a repeat, I think...        <--- pretend that's hitting the tv, not a computer!


Hey girl!!!   Just peeking in... glad I didn't miss anything last night.. we feel asleep early... stress I'm sure..but things are getting better... Thryoid test came back fine!!!! yeah!!!!  Now to see the neuro. dr. on Tuesday.. Keep your fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## princess sparkle p

I read in the newspaper today there was an altercation during filming between the actors that play Burke and McDreamy, it was because George was late to the studio and the actor that plays Burke did not want to wait for him.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hey girl!!!   Just peeking in... glad I didn't miss anything last night.. we feel asleep early... stress I'm sure..but things are getting better... Thryoid test came back fine!!!! yeah!!!!  Now to see the neuro. dr. on Tuesday.. Keep your fingers crossed!!!!



Hey to you too!  Been thinking about you!   Glad you got some good news...hope you get MORE good news on Tues!


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hey girl!!!   Just peeking in... glad I didn't miss anything last night.. we feel asleep early... stress I'm sure..but things are getting better... Thryoid test came back fine!!!! yeah!!!!  Now to see the neuro. dr. on Tuesday.. Keep your fingers crossed!!!!




i'll be thinkin' of you too on tuesday princess nancy! i had thryoid problems for YEARS, before they figured it out. finally under control. good luck at the neuro tues. they are smart people, they'll help, i'm sure!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Hey to you too!  Been thinking about you!   Glad you got some good news...hope you get MORE good news on Tues!


Thanks!! I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

party of 3 said:
			
		

> i'll be thinkin' of you too on tuesday princess nancy! i had thryoid problems for YEARS, before they figured it out. finally under control. good luck at the neuro tues. they are smart people, they'll help, i'm sure!


Thanks!!! The thyroid test came back fine!!! I'm so happy... I'm sure they'll monitor that more now.. I'm just hoping Tuesday will go well too... 
Thanks for the support!!! You all have been great to me!!!!


----------



## disneymom225

Just discovered this show! I saw it this summer on re-runs for the first time and now I am addicted!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

disneymom225 said:
			
		

> Just discovered this show! I saw it this summer on re-runs for the first time and now I am addicted!!!!!!



well, welcome to our crazy little corner of the creative boards!!!  

Can't wait for this week's episode!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hi there!  just a little bump before tomorrow's new episode!  

Snack??  HALLOWEEN CANDY!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> hi there!  just a little bump before tomorrow's new episode!
> 
> Snack??  HALLOWEEN CANDY!!



Oh man. Tell me about it. I need to lay off the candy and bring it to work to give away


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Snack??  HALLOWEEN CANDY!!



So I go looking for "MY" Halloween candy...the almond joys that I buy for ...ME...and it looks like my DH has eaten my stash...  HURRRRMPHT!  He needs to start buying his own stash... Ya know every time I saw him that night he was chewing, and when confronted and asked what was in his mouth, he just answers "Nuthin"

So, I guess I have to some up with another snack....


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Oh! He is so busted!!! MY DH does that too.... Big kid at heart!!! 
I haven't even thought about our snack for tonight.. I better get on that!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Oh! He is so busted!!! MY DH does that too.... Big kid at heart!!!
> I haven't even thought about our snack for tonight.. I better get on that!!!!




Yeah, mine's cute....but ya know cute only goes so far...and right now it goes far enough to get me another bag...

And as for the big kid thing...back when we were dating I got him a sweatshirt that says "I'm a Toys R Us Kid" on it, I thought it was appropriate...and I see that shirt every Christmas since...that is his morning uniform that day...24 YEARS!!!!

But then again he did take me to a surprise lunch out today...so should I let that make up for the candy?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hmm, what was lunch???  Sit down or fast food??  If it was a quick McD run..don't let up on him.. he still owes you... LOL
I have cheesecake for tonight!!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hmm, what was lunch???  Sit down or fast food??  If it was a quick McD run..don't let up on him.. he still owes you... LOL
> I have cheesecake for tonight!!!




(Homer Simpson voice) MMMMMM cheesecake...(drooling) 

Lunch was Applebee's salad bar.  So I guess I'm buying my own candy  

My DS made cinnamon coffee cake for dessert...so I guess I HAVE to eat some of that tonight


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aw man.....you guys have COOL desserts!  

less than 1 hour til we can have some McDreaminess!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ok, I heard the "last time on GA".. gotta run back in there!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, it's so good already!!  

and did he say that that woman's name was NANCY??


----------



## party of 3

ok let me just tell ya! i love it! his sister!!!! and she slept w/ mcsteamy!!! wow he just makes the rounds!!!! i just love my mcdreamy. and the conversation with mer in the stairwell. very good. and the end! wowzer. did you see the look on miranda's face? it was like the lightbulb had gone off over her head. like, ooooh i get it!!! can't wait till next week.

oh and no snack for me last night, still full from supper. i don't know why either. that's just not like me. oh well.


----------



## spacemountain

I'm so proud of Alex! He misses the va-jay-jay squad! That was the best part of last night's show to me- sooo sweet!I missed it when Derek's sister said why she was there. Can anybody fill me in? Thanks!


----------



## CACruisin'

Favorite scene from last night's episode was George channelling Cristina for Grey. I don't remember the specifics, but the "something McSomeone is McSomething with McSomeone else" banter was hilarious!


----------



## CACruisin'

spacemountain said:
			
		

> I'm so proud of Alex! He misses the va-jay-jay squad! That was the best part of last night's show to me- sooo sweet!I missed it when Derek's sister said why she was there. Can anybody fill me in? Thanks!



Mom sent the sister out to check on Derek: divorce, slutty intern, living in a trailer - has the family concerned.


----------



## spacemountain

CACruisin' said:
			
		

> Mom sent the sister out to check on Derek: divorce, slutty intern, living in a trailer - has the family concerned.


 
Ok thanks! And I think the line was "McDreamy was doing the mcnasty with a mchottie? That mcb******!"


----------



## PrincessNancy96

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Ok thanks! And I think the line was "McDreamy was doing the mcnasty with a mchottie? That mcb******!"


Yes, that was the line!! OMG! I think I woke all my kids up with that.. and than when Izzy said his sister was a MCB&&&&! I fell off the couch laughing!!


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Yes, that was the line!! OMG! I think I woke all my kids up with that.. and than when Izzy said his sister was a MCB&&&&! I fell off the couch laughing!!




really that WAS way to funny! love that line!


----------



## CACruisin'

spacemountain said:
			
		

> And I think the line was "McDreamy was doing the mcnasty with a mchottie? That mcb******!"



yes, that was soooo funny!!!


----------



## party of 3

CACruisin' said:
			
		

> yes, that was soooo funny!!!




oh my god that one was way to funny too! i just love the mc lines.
my dh who just started watching with me is like, what's up with all the mc things. i don't get it? . i just laugh, and say ssshhhh, i don't want to miss a thing!!!!


----------



## Oprah

> I'm so proud of Alex! He misses the va-jay-jay squad!


     

I just don't know how y'all can remember word for word the lines, there are just too many for me to recall!!  Love this week's show, good to see some twists and turns.  I liked the elevator scene with Meredith and George.


----------



## jedi_librarian

I felt really bad for Miranda thinking Burke didn't "trust her judgement"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Oprah said:
			
		

> I just don't know how y'all can remember word for word the lines, there are just too many for me to recall!!  Love this week's show, good to see some twists and turns.  I liked the elevator scene with Meredith and George.



Hello Oprah!!    

Ya know, since we're all Grey's fans here, wanna give us a little extra hint about the secret project?     

I thought it was so funny when Alex said "maybe *I* should sleep with Burke".


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> I thought it was so funny when Alex said "maybe *I* should sleep with Burke".



That one was a crack up!  

I felt bad for Bailey too.  Wonder what is going to happen now that she saw Christine doing the board.

So, first Mer wants time to decide (picked the wrong one in my opinion).  Now it's McDreamy wanting time to decide.

Loved that Callie told George to leave her alone.  Love that she isn't interested in McSteamy (even though he made her happy...one...two...three times  ).

Loved that Alex is getting involved in something other than plastics.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Loved that Callie told George to leave her alone.  Love that she isn't interested in McSteamy (even though he made her happy...one...two...three times  ).



oh yeah, that was SO funny!!!!    (but what will Alex do, since he heard that conversation???)


----------



## pezheadmeg

Ok, I didn't arrange my Dis trip around Grey's so I'm just watching it now.   

Ok, so what the hell is going to happen with Christina?  Has she ruined her own career protecting Burke?

As for the chief and the button, that was absolutely hilarious.  Seriously, shows how dependent they can be.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

snacks, snacks, who has snacks?????????????????                

can't wait to see rugged mcdreamy in the woods tomorrow!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> snacks, snacks, who has snacks?????????????????
> 
> can't wait to see rugged mcdreamy in the woods tomorrow!!




ooooh me too! but no snacks for me tonight. having my root canal tooth pulled! oooouuuucchhhh. paid all the stupid $ to have a root canal and the darn thing broke!!!! seriously!


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> snacks, snacks, who has snacks?????????????????
> 
> can't wait to see rugged mcdreamy in the woods tomorrow!!



Going to the store after I get the kids today...early dismissal, report card pick up at 5pm.  Guess they let them off early to enjoy their last few hours of freedom before the groundings start...

Anyway, I'm thinking salty right now, but I might change my mind.  Need to see what looks good at the store....


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Going to the store after I get the kids today...early dismissal, report card pick up at 5pm.  Guess they let them off early to enjoy their last few hours of freedom before the groundings start...
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking salty right now, but I might change my mind.  Need to see what looks good at the store....


We get report cards on 11/22 the day that get our for Thanksgiving Break.. I said the same thing.. it was so that the kids were a little more relaxed after becoming grounded for their grades.. 

Hope your kids remain free!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> Hope your kids remain free!!



Nope, would you believe he is already not handing in work?  BIG FAT ZERO in Social Studies right now...I asked him why and in his typical teenage answer he said "I dun know"  Turns out he only had to do 2 more questions to get 100%, but being on the puter was more important, and he "didn't have time"  so he WAS getting his phone back, and now has lost it again, AND his puter time!  From an A to an F in 2 questions.  Mental Giant my son is....sheesh....  Oh, and get this...he acts like the punishments are MY FAULT!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Nope, would you believe he is already not handing in work?  BIG FAT ZERO in Social Studies right now...I asked him why and in his typical teenage answer he said "I dun know"  Turns out he only had to do 2 more questions to get 100%, but being on the puter was more important, and he "didn't have time"  so he WAS getting his phone back, and now has lost it again, AND his puter time!  From an A to an F in 2 questions.  Mental Giant my son is....sheesh....  Oh, and get this...he acts like the punishments are MY FAULT!



Oh I found my DD's twin!!!
We are turning in homework.. the only bad grades were when DH was in the hospital... but she did get a bad grade earlier and she got grounded for a week.. now she agrees to my terms!! 
I dunno ugh! I don't like that statement!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ooooh me too! but no snacks for me tonight. having my root canal tooth pulled! oooouuuucchhhh. paid all the stupid $ to have a root canal and the darn thing broke!!!! seriously!




ooh, I'm so sorry about your tooth...and having had lots of root canal problems, I totally sympathize with you!!!   Hang in there!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

LOL!
Christina said Preston would get his butt kicked by a squirrel! LOL


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, did you hear me screaming at the end?!?!?!     

the suspense almost killed me.....but ....mcdreamy...  

and holy moley, did you see the preview????   (does someone have a fan?  it's kinda hot in here??)     

there were a ton of good lines...I taped and will rewatch!    
who else is checking in tonight??


----------



## ddavis860

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ooooh me too! but no snacks for me tonight. having my root canal tooth pulled! oooouuuucchhhh. paid all the stupid $ to have a root canal and the darn thing broke!!!! seriously!



How was your night?  Hope you were able to enjoy the show after all!


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, did you hear me screaming at the end?!?!?!
> 
> the suspense almost killed me.....but ....mcdreamy...
> 
> and holy moley, did you see the preview????   (does someone have a fan?  it's kinda hot in here??)
> 
> there were a ton of good lines...I taped and will rewatch!
> who else is checking in tonight??



I have to rewatch over the weekend...I kept nodding off


----------



## party of 3

thanks for thinking of me guys! i was in so much pain, BUT, managed to stay up and watch!!!! it was so good. What's up with the bartender?? huh?? I never saw that coming. And when the boyfriend went down and hit his head, i thought for sure he was going to die! And what about the end with Mer and Der. She said oh you walked away..... i thought to myself, are you kiddin'??? and i also thought he would walk in and see her having a drink w/ mcsteamy and walk out never saying anything. And what about miranda confronting christina? that was sooo good!
I am so glad i stayed up, pain or no pain i've got to have my weekly dose of mcdreamy!  

thanks again guys!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:
			
		

> thanks for thinking of me guys! i was in so much pain, BUT, managed to stay up and watch!!!! it was so good. What's up with the bartender?? huh?? I never saw that coming. And when the boyfriend went down and hit his head, i thought for sure he was going to die! And what about the end with Mer and Der. She said oh you walked away..... i thought to myself, are you kiddin'??? and i also thought he would walk in and see her having a drink w/ mcsteamy and walk out never saying anything. And what about miranda confronting christina? that was sooo good!
> I am so glad i stayed up, pain or no pain i've got to have my weekly dose of mcdreamy!
> 
> thanks again guys!



Hope you're feeling better today!!

about Joe.....he brought his boyfriend (Walter) to the thanksgiving dinner that Izzie and Burke cooked last year...that's when they introduced that part of the story line!

I know about the end....I thought if McSteamy messes up one more relationship, I'm gonna scream!!  and I'm soooo glad that McDreamy did not turn around and see him there.  

Bailey and Cristina...wow, I kinda thought that C might cave and tell her.   That was tense when George saw some shaking and then kept asking Burke about it.

I couldn't believe that Sidney was back on!!  The fact that Izzie would rather dig through poop than be with her was funny, but I like the way it worked out with them talking in the locker room at the end.  

Ok, the slap fight...that was crazy!

poor McDreamy...Burke kept telling him he had no guy friends, but McD's face when they kept picking up people for the trip was so funny!

what do you think will happen w/callie and george??

Addison and Callie friends, huh?  interesting...esp since they both know about the other one w/mcsteamy!

ok, something is wrong with me, because I've only been up for 5 minutes, and this is what i've been doing.      

I am going to watch again today (it's on tonight again)....I need to get more good quotes!

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## spacemountain

That was so funny when Richard found out that Joe and Walter were a couple. It was really sad though with the couple and their baby. Did anyone else notice that Addison was wearing Crocs at the end?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> That was so funny when Richard found out that Joe and Walter were a couple. It was really sad though with the couple and their baby. Did anyone else notice that Addison was wearing Crocs at the end?



yeah, the chief was so funny!!!   

I thought Addie was wearing crocs....I forgot about it til you mentioned it!!     

ok, what do you guys think of mcsteamy hitting on Meredith?  Going from Addie to Callie to Mer...esp since he knows how Derek feels about Mer...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey! I think McSteamy is a McA**!  I just don't like him.. But there always has to be one you love to hate!

Chief was hilarious!!!


----------



## party of 3

i also this mcsteamy is a mca**. my dh(who claims he does not watch it, while it's on) said, what's the deal with him? is he going to sleep with the whole bunch of them?! i thought that was funny, that he knew what was going on!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Episode just showed how out of touch the Chief is.  The rolling suitcase and picnic basket were classic.

as for the ending:  
_MEREDITH = STUPID, STUPID, STUPID_

of course that's just my opinion I've felt that all along.  I also find her whiny and obnoxious sometimes.  Yet, I always rewatch Friday night since I usually nodd off halfway through Thursday's episode.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:
			
		

> Episode just showed how out of touch the Chief is.  The rolling suitcase and picnic basket were classic.
> 
> as for the ending:
> _MEREDITH = STUPID, STUPID, STUPID_



for even _looking_ at mcsteamy or for going back to mcdreamy??


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> for even _looking_ at mcsteamy or for going back to mcdreamy??




i say for looking at mcsteamy! mcdreamy is waaayyy better than him!
just my opinion, of course!


----------



## spacemountain

Ok so I've been talking to some people and we have a theory. You know how Addison got emotional about the baby dying for apparently no good reason? Do you think she's pregnant? As long as it would be Derek's baby, I'd be fine with it- he'd at least have to be nicer to her if she's carrying his baby. But I don't think that it would be Mark's because I don't really see what that would do for a plotline. Anyways, just some thoughts that I'm throwing out there because that whole thing seemed kind of strange and unresolved Thursday night. So what do you guys think?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:
			
		

> Ok so I've been talking to some people and we have a theory. You know how Addison got emotional about the baby dying for apparently no good reason? Do you think she's pregnant? As long as it would be Derek's baby, I'd be fine with it- he'd at least have to be nicer to her if she's carrying his baby. But I don't think that it would be Mark's because I don't really see what that would do for a plotline. Anyways, just some thoughts that I'm throwing out there because that whole thing seemed kind of strange and unresolved Thursday night. So what do you guys think?



ok, I have a theory about her and a baby too, but it's a little different than yours...I think that maybe Addison and Derek lost a baby a long time ago.    I will cry if they make her pregnant with Derek's baby!!


----------



## usewickhouse

Is this thread really about Grey's?  I love that show!!!  OMG...visions of Mcsteamy taking his towel off!  That is just too hot for T.V....Anyways new to the thread and wanted to say HELLO!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

usewickhouse!

yep, this is all about Grey's!!  We're SERIOUSLY fans here!   

Hey, nobody has started the snack ideas yet for this week, right?  I'm going for ice cream again, I think......we will need something cool based on the HOT previews!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, I have a theory about her and a baby too, but it's a little different than yours...I think that maybe Addison and Derek lost a baby a long time ago. I will cry if they make her pregnant with Derek's baby!!


 

Hmm. . .  Spoilerfix.com had on that one character would be pregnant by the end of the season.  I was thinking Cristina, maybe we should be on the lookout for a pregnant star, they did write in Chandra Wilson's pregnancy last year.  I would love to see another pregnant Bailey.  

  Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

yeah, pregnant Bailey was great...."I may be 47 months pregnant, but I'm still Dr Bailey..."


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey, did anyone see ET last night when they report Mer is engaged in real life???


----------



## PrincessNancy96

snacks, snacks.. I have to get through basketball practice for 2 boys, big dinner night with stepsons over, and homework... who's coming over to make my dinner or sending snacks via the mail????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I didn't see ET but I heard about it.     

I can't wait til Thurs!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> snacks, snacks.. I have to get through basketball practice for 2 boys, big dinner night with stepsons over, and homework... who's coming over to make my dinner or sending snacks via the mail????


----------



## party of 3

welcome usewickhouse! we are all about grey's here!!!! love it, love it,love it! feel free to join in. whatcha snackin' on thur.night? i think i'm going with ice cream because my mouth is still sore. i really want popcorn, but with the stitches, not the best idea!!!! maybe halloween candy???? huh???? although, i think that's what got me into loosing my tooth in the 1st place!!!  
as for the prego? i'll die if it's Addison!   no, no, no. i'm not even gonna think about it.


----------



## spacemountain

pezheadmeg said:
			
		

> Hmm. . .  Spoilerfix.com had on that one character would be pregnant by the end of the season. I was thinking Cristina, maybe we should be on the lookout for a pregnant star, they did write in Chandra Wilson's pregnancy last year. I would love to see another pregnant Bailey.
> 
> Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


 
Yeah, I saw that on spoilerfix too. Kristen is usually pretty accurate. I don't think they'd have Cristina be pregnant again, but I could be wrong. Another spoiler (highlight to read): *The show's creator and executive producer Shonda Rhimes said there would be a wedding coming up this season between main characters. In the past Shonda has spread false spoilers about the show to throw people off so this could be one of them, but I hope it's true.* I also saw that Ellen Pompeo was engaged on Access Hollywood last night. Good for her.


----------



## usewickhouse

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> usewickhouse!
> 
> yep, this is all about Grey's!!  We're SERIOUSLY fans here!
> 
> Hey, nobody has started the snack ideas yet for this week, right?  I'm going for ice cream again, I think......we will need something cool based on the HOT previews!!


 Thanks for the warm WELCOME!!  I have been sick and not being able to keep up with the DIS as I would like.  I had no idea someone was PG on the show?  I watced last week but I must have missed something?  Could Izzy be PG?


----------



## usewickhouse

party of 3 said:
			
		

> welcome usewickhouse! we are all about grey's here!!!! love it, love it,love it! feel free to join in. whatcha snackin' on thur.night? i think i'm going with ice cream because my mouth is still sore. i really want popcorn, but with the stitches, not the best idea!!!! maybe halloween candy???? huh???? although, i think that's what got me into loosing my tooth in the 1st place!!!
> as for the prego? i'll die if it's Addison!   no, no, no. i'm not even gonna think about it.


 Thanks for the WELCOME!!!  I just read the whole page and realized that I did NOT miss something on Grey's.  HUM...who could be PG?


----------



## ddavis860

Snacks tonight?


----------



## usewickhouse

Can' wait for tonight...do you all watch the show and post or get on after the show?  Just want to make sure I know what to do!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Depends on what is going on here.. I try to post when the show goes to commercial but DH usually snags the computer.. so I sometimes have to wait til he goes to work the following day.. (however, tomorrow he is working from home so I'll have to sneak in tonight)


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, I'm the same as PN96.  If I feel like taking the laptop to the living room (where the good TV lives), I'll be on, but usually come in the craft room after it's over to comment...or the next day...UNLESS something amazing happens...then we have to dish!

I rewatched last week's episode...wow I missed alot while I was nodding off!  And the limited comercials are Disney, so it was all good


----------



## party of 3

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Snacks tonight?





i havin' choc covered pretzels!!!!! yum-o!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

yum-o!!!!
ice cream here....

can't WAIT for tonight's episode!!!!  

(and I'm one who often checks in during commercials and writes some of my fav lines/scenes!!)    

mcdreamy!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ugh, only 20 minutes til show time and my kids are still awake!!!   oh noooooooo!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok people, who's watching with me??


----------



## jedi_librarian

It's so wierd they're having a new episode on Thanksgiving! Ah, well, that's why I have DVR  - Don't know if I can multi-task of scanning the Black Friday ads and watching Grey's Anatomy at the same time   

I wonder how this is all going to play out with Burke and Christina.


----------



## ddavis860

I have to work next Thursday (my holiday to work  ), so I'll have to watch on Friday.  It's extended too... Looks like it will be a good one though.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey!! Oprah today is having the cast of GA on it!!! I'll be watching at 4pm that is when she is on for Indiana.... Woo hoo!! another dose of mcdreamy!!


----------



## spacemountain

I just watched Oprah's special- very cool.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

yeah, the Oprah special was great!!     

Ok guys...c'mon, let's hear some fav lines from this week...

classic McSteamy "want my pickle?"      

"I'm glad you're in my bathtub".     

the bad ju-ju rings talk was funny

what else??

OH, Izzie and Alex!!!   Their 3rd person conversations, that KISS, and then how they got back to 'normal' with each other at the end!!!    "I didn't know you still felt that way about me".   "I didn't either".


----------



## party of 3

i loved the alex and izzie thing...
can izzie buy alex a drink?
alex would like that!
i was so glad that they were not weird about it. and i'm glad izzie said it was too soon.

mcdreamy in the bathtub! woooooo!!!!! lovin' that!!!!! how do i get that????  

and mcdreamy and addison in with the chief. that was so funny.

i also like the ju-ju wedding ring conversation. and she threw them overboard! oh my god! 

what about bailey singing at the end!! i loved that part. i love that song. really she did a great job.

i was so glad i got to see oprah too! what's up with alex having 5 kids!? holy cow!


----------



## spacemountain

I would've taken his pickle, after all I am the DIS's #1 dill pickle fan!   But I loved his smile after he said that. McSteamy makes the best expressions.I really want Izzie and Alex to get back together. They're so perfect for each other and he really loves her.


----------



## doodle

For all you GA fans I have a question. Is George still in love with Meredith? I must admit I am a small time fan and have missed some this year. I know there are other people they each are involved with but what's up between the two of them?  Last night I found I couldn't sleep wondering about George and his feelings.........or maybe something else was up    but I need to know.

Anyone?


----------



## jedi_librarian

doodle said:
			
		

> For all you GA fans I have a question. Is George still in love with Meredith? I must admit I am a small time fan and have missed some this year. I know there are other people they each are involved with but what's up between the two of them?  Last night I found I couldn't sleep wondering about George and his feelings.........or maybe something else was up    but I need to know.
> 
> Anyone?




I don't think so.   But if he does, I don't think that's a storyline the writers will ever pursue. Were you really up thinking about that? Hope everything's ok!   

So, is the show really extended this week? I couldn't find that anywhere on the ABC website.


----------



## doodle

Thanks jedi_librarian. I often lie awake thinking about tv shows - 'though usually it's about reality shows and who will win, etc. In fact, it usually puts me to sleep thinking about Survivor!    

For some reason last night I was awake thinking about George. I remembered he had a heartbreaking, unrequited love for Meredith and I wondered what had happened with that. I know about their "encounter" and then estrangement but what happened about his feelings? Are they gone?

Kinda silly but he is such a good actor I totally felt his pain!!!  I think I need to move on!!


----------



## not-too-old4fun

OMG!   I am in heaven right now!

A GA thread on this board?  Things can't get any better.

I am a die hard GA viewer.  I think I live and breathe for this show.    I am trying to get used to the thursday night show.  This used to be my sunday night ritual and it seems different now that it's on thursday but hey.... I'll take mcdreamy and mcsteamy any night of the week.  Heck... all take them all.  DH knows he is not allowed to talk or breathe when they are speaking. 

4 days to go.....

I'm going to have to remember some good lines and come back to post them.


----------



## not-too-old4fun

> classic McSteamy "want my pickle?"



That was a classic.  and he ended it with:  "no pickle for you"   



> For some reason last night I was awake thinking about George. I remembered he had a heartbreaking, unrequited love for Meredith and I wondered what had happened with that. I know about their "encounter" and then estrangement but what happened about his feelings? Are they gone?



I'd be really surprised to find out he still has feelings for her.  He kind of went through the heartbreak,  the rage, the mourning etc...  and then he chose to move on with his new love. I think they will focus on that for a while.  But we never know....

what about that scene with Christina?  When he barged in and confronted her and told her he picked her because she was like a robot etc... but he wanted her to use her heart for once  (something like that). I was spellbound.  He's such a captivating actor.  and of course...  I ended up with tears in my eyes when Christina was talking to George's dad and telling him how great George is.  I'm such a wuss.... I cry at everything.

Can't wait till Thursday!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

not-too-old4fun said:
			
		

> OMG!   I am in heaven right now!
> 
> A GA thread on this board?  Things can't get any better.



yep!!    

and welcome to you and to doodle!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

I'm finding Alex hot right now   

It must be because his personality has changed.


----------



## spacemountain

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> So, is the show really extended this week? I couldn't find that anywhere on the ABC website.


 
I'm pretty sure it's only 10 minutes longer.


----------



## ddavis860

So I just watched online.  Wow, many plot twists.  

Addison and Alex?  I hope they develop his character more, I think he will be really interesting...
Callie admitting that she isn't over George, bad timing...
Poor Izzie, George was really cruel...
Bailey I guess finally figured out why she wasn't on the board...

And the whole Preston thing, and closing the door on Christina in the end...What will they do to her?  Did Preston quit?  Will they still let him be head?


 Inquiring minds don't want to wait for answers....


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow!!
Intense show!!!
Yeah, the Alex/Addy moment.. hum?? Intriguing!!! 
Ok, hands up, who wanted to reach through and just smack George?  Wasn't that a whallup (spelling) when all the send the other cardio doc came in! 
I do wonder what will happen with Preston though.. and I'm glad McDreamy got over being mad at Mer.. we all know he was at fault too.. he cleared him..but if you remember when he cleared him about a thousand things were going on at once and he wasn't really paying attention.. .
Now to see next week... can't wait!!


----------



## ddavis860

OH OH OH!!!!  How about when Callie was going to fight with Mer?  Was that CRAZY!!  And then Izzie jumping in the middle...way too funny!!


----------



## party of 3

it was so good huh? lots of plots and twists and turns going on last night! what is up with burke and christina? closing the door? wow! it was bound to come to a point sooner or later. but did it ruin his chances at being the chief? and is the chief really going to retire? i doubt it. what about mer and mcdreamy in the room and christina coming right in? that was good too!

oooohhh and yes hand is up for slapping george for what he said to izzy. really, uncalled for. but yet she sat with him at the end. and alex and addison? hhhuuummm. what's up with that???? and how about them talking about the girl being prego and alex,addison and mcsteamy all talking about what was right????? huuummmm????

all in all i thought last nights was a great show!

i just love my mcdreamy


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:
			
		

> i just love my mcdreamy



ok, how the heck did she say 'no' to him all that time?     

it was SO intense...this thing I have for ferryboats... oh wait, I mean last night's episode.       (I'm just cracking myself up today, LOL)

izzie---w/the fight, then w/George!  poor izzie!

Cristina and Burke...wow!!!   i can't even imagine...

Mer&Der.      (well, duh!)  

Alex and Addison...that look between them....oh my!!   

Cristina kicking Derek out of the room ('there better be sex when I get back" ROFL).

George w/his parents finding out about Mer, etc!!  funny!

Izzie saying that she wouldn't forgive him...but maybe tomorrow, and then she sat down and ate spaghetti.

ok, and remember ladies..."nothing says thank you like.... "


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ok, how the heck did she say 'no' to him all that time?





uuummm, i don't know, because "NO" would not be the word i'd be using!!!!!!
can we say "OH YES, BABY"!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:
			
		

> can we say "OH YES, BABY"!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:
			
		

>


Hey, I wouldn't have said no.. I would have found a closet and had fun w/ McDreamy!! (SHHHHHH! DH can remember those days when we'd steal kisses at work)


----------



## ddavis860

I just saw the preview...conjoined adult twins...should be a good one!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I just saw the preview...conjoined adult twins...should be a good one!


OOH, I missed the previews.... that should be very interesting... 
Okay, what is the snack...


----------



## party of 3

oohh i can not wait to see it! i thought i was doing the right thing and put ribs in the crock pot for supper, so we could eat, dishes, bath and bed for my little man and then i could just sit and enjoy and not be rushed! Yea, right!
my crock pot is dead! all day the ribs have been on, and i think they are cooking away. Can't wait to get home and smell my kitchen yum-o! WRONG!
Now I am stressing out over what to make for supper! So instead of thinkin' about snack, i'm thinkin' supper.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ugh! NO way the crock pot died!    Guess what is high on the wish list now... 
We are having breakfast for dinner because that is what everyone is requesting... even DH!
I hope you find something quick... 
off to homework and dinner!


----------



## party of 3

dear santa,


PLEASE BRING ME.......


1.crock pot!!!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> ugh! NO way the crock pot died!    Guess what is high on the wish list now...
> We are having breakfast for dinner because that is what everyone is requesting... even DH!
> I hope you find something quick...
> off to homework and dinner!



My kids loved breakfast for dinner!  They always wanted french toast, and even now will make it for themselves for dinner.


----------



## ddavis860

party of 3 said:
			
		

> my crock pot is dead! all day the ribs have been on, and i think they are cooking away. Can't wait to get home and smell my kitchen yum-o! WRONG!



Oh No!  Bad crock pot...bad bad bad.  Don't you hate it when you have yourself all ready for something, and then the disaster... And now you will have your mouth set for ribs till you have them....

So, what was dinner?


----------



## party of 3

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> So, what was dinner?




well, dh and ds had hot dogs and mac and cheese and i had cereal. REALLY, to go from yummy ribs falling off the bone to cereal....... just not the same. you are right, i will be dying for the ribs now until i have them. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and go buy a new crock pot this weekend and try making ribs AGAIN! This is not the 1st disaster with ribs! Last time I put them in the crock pot and put them on high and said when I drop off my son after school at noon, i will turn them down to low. NOPE! Forgot all about it. Can you say "shoe leather"?! Come to think of it, we threw them away and had hot dogs and cereal that night too!! Oh well, just not made to make ribs i guess!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Good show this week, I just watched online...missed about 15 min last night, so had to catch up.  Not too funny though....well, except for the twins thrashing each other...that was funny...

One thing that really stood out for me and I thought was really poignant was when Christina got back on the elevator with Burke and Der.  She put her hand back to touch him, and I thought it was just such a sweet gesture.

The whole thing with Mer and the "other" family was so strange.  And her mom says some really hurtful stuff...sad...

I loved how the chief was yelling at Burke...ok, maybe a few parts were funny  

Anyway, was dinner during the show for me, I didn't get to eat before I went to my class last night.


----------



## ksjayhawks

DS was at a friends and wanted me to come get him and the two guys so that they could have a sleepover--called at 8:30!  I don't think so.  Told them I would be by after 9 p.m.  DS groaned and I could hear him tell the others "I told you she was watching Grey's Anatomy!"


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ksjayhawks said:
			
		

> DS was at a friends and wanted me to come get him and the two guys so that they could have a sleepover--called at 8:30!  I don't think so.  Told them I would be by after 9 p.m.  DS groaned and I could hear him tell the others "I told you she was watching Grey's Anatomy!"


   Smart son!!! Although he should have known that before he called! 
The phone rung last night about 5 til.. I could hear DH tell them they'd have to call tomorrow that McDreamy was insisting she relax with him for a while!   Needless to say, when my sister called back today she wanted to know "who McDreamy was and why DH was okay with us being together".. 
Hello, let me explain!!  She said.. "I feel so stupid"..


----------



## ddavis860

What's on the menu this week?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Thinking still on the snack issue... I had to check the calendar to make sure today was WED and I wasn't missing a day! This week has just flown by!!


----------



## ddavis860

I have a choice for tonight...

Spanakopita,
popcorn,
cashew crunch,
or CHOCOLATE!

Have to see what the mood is later....


----------



## party of 3

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> I have a choice for tonight...
> 
> Spanakopita,
> popcorn,
> cashew crunch,
> or CHOCOLATE!
> 
> Have to see what the mood is later....




i have no idea what the snack choice is, but i am so dog tired I hope i make it to see the show!!!!! what the heck is spanakopita anyways??????


----------



## jedi_librarian

I thought tonight was a rerun???


----------



## ddavis860

party of 3 said:
			
		

> what the heck is spanakopita anyways??????



Phylo dough filled with spinach and feta...It's a Greek thing, usually in the appiteasers section...YUMMMMO


----------



## ddavis860

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> I thought tonight was a rerun???



Rerun again!!!   BAD TV


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Rerun again!!!   BAD TV


URGH! Maybe an early bed time than!  It's cold enough to make me just run under the electric blanket now and call it a night.. probably will allow DH to watch CSI than.. LOL (I'm so nice)


----------



## ddavis860

Another rerun!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Another rerun!!


no way! NO way!  I'm gonna go through double withdrawls..no swaps and now no GA.. Help!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:
			
		

> no way! NO way!  I'm gonna go through double withdrawls..no swaps and now no GA.. Help!



Next week is a rerun too I think...


----------



## jedi_librarian

ddavis860 said:
			
		

> Next week is a rerun too I think...


I can't live another week without Mc Dreamy!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> I can't live another week without Mc Dreamy!


Girl you are so right! What are they thinking leaving us without our Thursday FIX!!! Hello, McDreamy on demand here!!!!


----------



## party of 3

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> I can't live another week without Mc Dreamy!




ditto!!!!!
what will i do without my mcdreamy?????


----------



## spacemountain

All shows, except most reality shows, go on a short break over the holidays. The next new episode is Jan 4th


----------



## jedi_librarian

spacemountain said:
			
		

> All shows, except most reality shows, go on a short break over the holidays. The next new episode is Jan 4th



I know! I'm in complete withdrawal! No 'Ugly Betty' or 'Grey's Anatomy' or 'Desperate Housewives'


----------



## party of 3

ok,we went to the mall last night.......

guess who is life size in the window of the old lerner store????? (i think it's called new york 99 or something now)

yup, mcdreamy!!!!!!

dh said "oh look honey, it's your boyfriend! do you want to take the home with you?"

my reply..."yea i do!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## jedi_librarian

party of 3 said:
			
		

> ok,we went to the mall last night.......
> 
> guess who is life size in the window of the old lerner store????? (i think it's called new york 99 or something now)
> 
> yup, mcdreamy!!!!!!
> 
> dh said "oh look honey, it's your boyfriend! do you want to take the home with you?"
> 
> my reply..."yea i do!!!!!!!!!!"



Oh, yeah!! He's been in NY&Co since the fall!!!


----------



## loopner67

*Ooooh let me jump in here and say that I'm a TV Junkie.   ALL TV - I don't discriminate.        I'm even a community leader on an ivillage board for TV.    I have to have my fixes all the time and dish about all my shows.   

Grey's is one of my faves, next to LOST, ER, Desp. Housewives, Brothers and Sisters, Law & Order SVU, etc... That's just the dramas.  LOL.   Then for reality shows, I watch pretty much everything even the trashy ones on VH1.   I loved last night's Survivor finale and I cannot wait for Am. Idol to start again in Jan!   

Glad to see there is TV talk here!     

AND to help anyone with McDreamy withdrawal, he's currently on Charmed in repeats - TNT from 4-6 pm EST (Two back to back episodes).    *


----------



## jedi_librarian

"Oh where, oh where did Mc Dreamy go,
oh where, oh where can he be??" 

Sigh. Miss Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:


> "Oh where, oh where did Mc Dreamy go,
> oh where, oh where can he be??"
> 
> Sigh. Miss Grey's Anatomy.



oh, I knooooooowwwwwww!!!  I have some serious McDreamy withdrawal!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, is tonight a re-run too??? I'm so over these nights w/o my McDreamy fix!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Ok, is tonight a re-run too??? I'm so over these nights w/o my McDreamy fix!!



Yes, it is.


----------



## party of 3

jedi_librarian said:


> Yes, it is.




are you kiddin' me??????

say it aint so!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

next week is a rerun too      

party of 3 --wherrrrrrreeeeee did McDreammmmmmmmy's picture goooooooo?????


----------



## ddavis860

Another rerun?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

gee whiz.. I'm about over these re-runs... they reak!   Okay, so that means I get more scrapping done..so I guess that is a good thing!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> next week is a rerun too
> 
> party of 3 --wherrrrrrreeeeee did McDreammmmmmmmy's picture goooooooo?????





how's this?????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ahhhhhhhhhh, there he is!!     

You rock!!!   thanks for my McDreamy fix!!!      (and ok, since it IS your siggie, you can take him back out if you want, LOL!)


----------



## party of 3

he is the best! 
i think i'll keep him in my siggie. i took him out to put my cheerleader in, but i think i'd rather look at him.
sorry wpasdi team, but mcdreamy is way better lookin'!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> he is the best!
> i think i'll keep him in my siggie. i took him out to put my cheerleader in, but i think i'd rather look at him.
> sorry wpasdi team, but mcdreamy is way better lookin'!!!



      I agree!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

So, than... maybe a new episode?? Please, Pretty Please?? With McDreamy on top!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

2 hours of repeats tomorrow


----------



## PrincessNancy96

NO way!! What are they thinking.. Hey, if you are interested there will be epcot sign ups tomorrow hosted by me!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:


> NO way!! What are they thinking.. Hey, if you are interested there will be epcot sign ups tomorrow hosted by me!!



I haven't even used the ones from all the swaps I did last year!


----------



## party of 3

jedi_librarian said:


> 2 hours of repeats tomorrow



REALLY???!!!!what the heck???? i am having serious mcdreamy withdrawals!!!!
maybe that mean i'll have to do   ugh!!


----------



## TammyNC

I am so ready for all of the re-runs to be over with, especially with GA.


----------



## jedi_librarian

Don't know if any of you watch Ugly Betty - that one will be a new episode tonight!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, did any of you just see the preview for next week????


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> OMG, did any of you just see the preview for next week????



NO! What? Do tell!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

looked like it was gonna be good Mer/Der

and...................

it showed Alex and Addison about to kiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> looked like it was gonna be good Mer/Der
> 
> and...................
> *
> it showed Alex and Addison about to kiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




Oh no!   I was afraid of that!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey Ladies.. I finally saw it in print.. McDreamy is in the movie..Freedom Writers w/ Hilary Swank... I want to see it too.. I also think I remember somewhere hearing that he was doing a Disney movie called "Enchanted".. I remember this because my SSs saw them filming in Central Park last summer.. 

As for the previews.. darn, missed them... hmmmmm.. Where is my calendar, I hope no one has late practices!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> looked like it was gonna be good Mer/Der
> 
> and...................
> 
> it showed Alex and Addison about to kiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that's what i heard about alex and addison. that they were going to do a story for them.





PrincessNancy96 said:


> Hey Ladies.. I finally saw it in print.. McDreamy is in the movie..Freedom Writers w/ Hilary Swank... I want to see it too.. I also think I remember somewhere hearing that he was doing a Disney movie called "Enchanted".. I remember this because my SSs saw them filming in Central Park last summer..
> 
> As for the previews.. darn, missed them... hmmmmm.. Where is my calendar, I hope no one has late practices!!




i saw the previews for this yesterday. it looks really good. but of course mcdreamy's in it, so what's not to like!!!!!

i missed the previews for ga  shucks  i'll have to be on the lookout for them all week......


----------



## pezheadmeg

Serioulsy, Seriously, Seriously

need I say anymore.  Previews are too much of a tease, why do they have to torture me?


----------



## ksjayhawks

McDreamy is in the movie--but in a supporting role as the husband.  He isn't on camera much, but when he is . . .


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ksjayhawks said:


> McDreamy is in the movie--but in a supporting role as the husband.  He isn't on camera much, but when he is . . .



I thought it was him in a clip early on..but than it never mentioned his name.. it wasn't until last week they finally mentioned his name.. I figured it was promotional to get all us to go see the movie because he was in it!!  It does sound like a great movie though!!


----------



## ksjayhawks

Movie is very good!  Definitely worth going to see


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ksjayhawks said:


> Movie is very good!  Definitely worth going to see



did you watch the movie or just McDreamy?       

I'm so excited for a new episode this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

OK, now can we get some snacks?  Seriously!

  So ready to get back to new episodes...'bout time!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> I'm so excited for a new episode this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



me too!!!!!!




ddavis860 said:


> OK, now can we get some snacks?  Seriously!
> 
> So ready to get back to new episodes...'bout time!!



what's up for snacks this week! i'm thinking some type of sundae.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> what's up for snacks this week! i'm thinking some type of sundae.



I bought ice cream tonight!!!!   ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Snacks?? I still don't have a clue.. I so badly want to see the new episode!!! Shoot, DH is due home tomorrow.. I better remind him tonight to be home early or he needs to come in very, very quiet!!


----------



## ddavis860

OHHHHHH YEAAAAAAH....finally!

Snacks tonight are going to be WW friendly.


----------



## pezheadmeg

I have the ice cream ready!

Even better, after busting my chops running a major inventory all week I'm off tommorrow!  I can actually stay up and watch the episode!


----------



## jedi_librarian

Soooooo excited about tonight!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Wow, no comments yet...OK, I'll start... 

I have to watch it again tomorow morning, because I kept getting interrupted, but.....

I saw the almost kiss...
Snoring is just too funny, guess Addison doesn't snore...
Who will say "Uncle" first Burke?  Christine?
The dance between George and Callie, too funny...and then a big kiss...awww
And going to the bank and crying, then yelling at the guy  

That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I hadn't forgot about the show last night..but had forgot to post!
DH and I were cracking up at the almost kiss w/ Alex and Addy.. hmmm?  DH said it remind him of when we were first dating and we didn't want anyone to know yet!
As for the snoring.. that just cracked me up.. Der sleeping so soundly.. the breathe strip on..and the snoring starts, Der's eyes pop open! LOL  And when Izzy told Mer how Der had been sleeping on the couch all the time! 
I also like the seen where Miranda gave Izzy the push to deposit the check... now will she pay for the surgery for the young girl.. (boy was that girl rude..) I did love the part where she was crying, he complained about the food on it..and she yelled at him to deposit it.. Hello? You'd think he would have been depositing and not asking about the food with that big ol' sum!
Now, what will happen w/ Callie & George?  How about George's Dad?   What did you think about George getting input on his dad from Burke.. after he pulled Burke off the case... 
Burke and Cristina crack me up.. in the room in total silence.. "Can you say, pathetic".. Addy cracked up..


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I hadn't forgot about the show last night..but had forgot to post!
> DH and I were cracking up at the almost kiss w/ Alex and Addy.. hmmm?  DH said it remind him of when we were first dating and we didn't want anyone to know yet!
> As for the snoring.. that just cracked me up.. Der sleeping so soundly.. the breathe strip on..and the snoring starts, Der's eyes pop open! LOL  And when Izzy told Mer how Der had been sleeping on the couch all the time!
> I also like the seen where Miranda gave Izzy the push to deposit the check... *now will she pay for the surgery for the young girl*.. (boy was that girl rude..) I did love the part where she was crying, he complained about the food on it..and she yelled at him to deposit it.. Hello? You'd think he would have been depositing and not asking about the food with that big ol' sum!
> Now, what will happen w/ Callie & George?  How about George's Dad?   What did you think about George getting input on his dad from Burke.. after he pulled Burke off the case...
> Burke and Cristina crack me up.. in the room in total silence.. "Can you say, pathetic".. Addy cracked up..




Yeah and it looks like she'll get in trouble for it, too, because in the previews for next week, Bailey is saying "You're doing it again, Stephens, getting too personal"..

And, what happened to the scene from the preview where George is yelling? Did that ever happen last night?

I was still speechless from Ugly Betty. It was a pretty serious show......


----------



## spacemountain

Okay, here are my thoughts.

I wonder if Derek will be affected by his lack of sleep due to Meredith and mess up something with Burke or any surgery.

Callie trying to stare people down was too funny. "I'm a good starer"

Either Burke or Cristina needs to stop being so stubborn and just give in. It was funny when Cristina was trying to get everyone to ask Burke about his hand but it was also really sad.

I did love the conversation between Addie and Burke though. They need to interact more often.

And speaking of Addie, that almost-kiss between her and Alex was so great! And how he said that he messed up Mark's coffee on purpose because "he was being mean to you." I just melted. I'm such a hopeless romantic.

I understand why Izzie didn't want to cash the check but she did the right thing by doing it. She was losing so much interest every day and now I think she finally has some closure.

And finally, why is Meredith still mad at her dad? It's been what, about 20 years? He didn't want to stay with someone who didn't love him. And sure he could've come to see her over the years but I think he was scared. It looks like next week she's finally making amends, though.


----------



## not-too-old4fun

Just finished watching the show.   I taped it and it's been torture having to wait but I was too busy to sit and watch it till now.

God am I ever glad it's back!   I've missed GA.

I still totally adore and love *George*.   If I could have jumped through the tube to hold his hand when it was shaking... I would have.  I think his dad will end up being ok.  I like him and he adds a little pizzazz to George's life when the whole family is together.  I can foresee alot of good, funny, future family gatherings. 

*Burke and Christina* are starting to get on my nerves.  Enough already!  I'm sure them making up will be a great episode but right now, it's borderline boring.  Their talent is being misused and wasted with this 'silent treatment' storyline.  Get the sparks going again!!!!

My guess on what *Izzy* will do with some (or most) of the money is this:  she will indirectly help this girl (it was quite obvious where this storyline was headed when the mother flipped out on the insurance company) with her surgery but at the same time,  I think she will give most of the money to the hospital in some type of funding to help patients in need of surgery.  The scene at the bank was priceless but I have to admit she had me crying too.  I can be such a wuss at times.     I think she will end up doing alot of good for alot of people.  

*Alex and Addy*....  I still have to get used to this idea.   I was rooting for Izzy and Alex to reunite, especially after that hospital scene after Denny died and he scooped her up in his arms and carried her over to the chair in the room and she sobbed in his arms.  *sigh*  Am I alone in thinking these guys should be together?  

*Callie* ~  I LOVE her!!!!  She's an awesome actress and she is hilarious.  I don't know if she and George will reunite but I'd like them too.  She genuinely cares for him as he does for her.  He has alot on his plate right now though so I'm not sure where his storyline will take him. 

*Meredith and her dad*...  I think that Meredith will soon find out things about her mom that will make her see her dad in a whole new way.  Something tells me that he wasn't out of her life by choice.  

And *McDreamy*... I love this guy but sometimes I wonder about him.  :lol:  Yes... the snoring/bad breath storyline was funny but to find out he's been sleeping on the couch (or whereever) all this time and she didn't know it is a bit far fetched.  PLUS... he works in a hospital!  I'm almost 100% certain that he could very easily grab a few ear plugs here and there and they would never notice.    I know.... it made for a good storyline though so I guess I shouldn't nit pick.  I still love him and drool over him so I'm not really complaining.  I guess it just doesn't make alot of sense to me.

*McSteamy*... what's up with him?  I know he's ticked off at Addy but he better smarten up before he hooks up with Izzy (which I am guessing will happen since Alex is hooking up with Addy).   It'll be a revenge hookup between the two at first but my guess is that Izzy and McSteamy will be the new couple of the season and they will steam up the place. Two hotties together = success. 

Ok... that's my opinion.   I'm looking forward to next week and I'm sure some of my guesses will be waaayyyyy and I don't mind one bit cause....

I LOVE AND LIVE FOR:   GA!!!!


----------



## ariel & eric

I so can't see Izzy and Mc Steamy.  She's too smart to fall for the jerk.  I do see using Denny's money for good at the hospital.  I saw that coming the minute the girl needed the surgery.

I am getting tired of Mer and Mc Dreamy - no real story line there.  Same with Burke and Christina.  They need to have them move on some how.  I do hope Mer comes to find out more about her Dad.  I'm sure there is a story there that needs to be told.

Alex and Addy - just not sure about.

Callie, I like her and I think her and George have good chemistry.  I hope they get back together.


----------



## jocie

Hi! 

I love Greys!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love the chemistry between Addison and Alex-soo hot!
The thing between Burke and Christina-borrring!
I also think something HAS to happen between Mer and Mcdreamy-getting kinda boring too.
I sooooo LOVE George! I hope his Dad lives!
I also love Callie-she rocks and the whole 'staring' thing had me laughing out loud so many times!

New show in 3 days...count down begins!


----------



## jedi_librarian

YAY! Grey's Anatomy wins best Drama series!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

Hi all! New to this post, hope you don't mind me joining in. I am trying to catch up and read the posts I just have a comment or question for you guys.

Sometimes I just want to slap Christina. Is it just me? The girl is the biggest ***** sometimes. I first started hating her in season 2 when she walked all over Izzy and stole the patient right in front of her and Izzy just stepped back. The girl does not know how good she has it.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

welcome to the GA thread!!   

Who's in charge of snacks this week??


----------



## party of 3

welcome!! 
it's a nice little grey's community over here. 

i'm thinking maybe chips and salsa for snacks this week. we had sundae's last week and it's so darn cold this week so no ice cream!!!!

any other snack idea's??

and did you see the promo's?? someone asks alex what's up with him and addie.. and he's like "what no, what". acting all cool and stuff!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I agree.. with temps in the teens.. no ice cream here.. I have salsa..I just need the chips.. I have to go to the grocery tomorrow!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I agree.. with temps in the teens.. no ice cream here.. I have salsa..I just need the chips.. I have to go to the grocery tomorrow!!!



Freezing here too!  

If I didn't work, I'd make myself a pot of chili and curl up on the couch and watch while eating that! But, I work, so I'll most likely just curl up on the couch after I get home and watch (yay, DVR!) and hopefully not fall asleep!


----------



## ariel & eric

jedi_librarian said:


> Freezing here too!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Too cold for ice cream here.  I'm thinking some fresh choc, chip cookies for me and DD.  Can't wait for tomorrow night


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm over these teens... I've had to go out twice today.. and it seems to be getting colder..  

If it stays like this I may make chili for tomorrow!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Snacks tonight... Probably popcorn


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:


> Snacks tonight... Probably popcorn



me too....I forgot to go get chips and salsa!      

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

ok when i said i was having chips and salsa i forget all about it being dh's birthday! so my snack for tonight is..........


birthday cake!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Wow, that was intense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> Wow, that was intense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sure was.  My DS18 was there for the end...he asked if the show is always that sad.  I was crying...

Addison and Alex, sweet kiss... I was thinking about what she said...I wanted a baby, just not with you...HARSH!!!

Izzie is finally healing, good to see.

Chistina finally got her tremor report

Wax ear plugs


----------



## Lachesis00

Oh poor George!! This is really intense!


----------



## jedi_librarian

Ok, I feel completely sad for George, but that whole scene with the fart, that made me laugh so hard that I had to replay it and my voice was hoarse from laughing!


----------



## Lachesis00

My husband had to rewind it. At first we thought they broke down crying. Little did we know   his brother was nervous. 



jedi_librarian said:


> Ok, I feel completely sad for George, but that whole scene with the fart, that made me laugh so hard that I had to replay it and my voice was hoarse from laughing!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

It was soo good! I so wanted to hug Georgie. I can't wait to watch again tonight.


----------



## party of 3

ooh it was so good! i just wanted to hug georgie so bad.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! The whole issue with George... DH had a rough time with that.. I just wanted to hug Georgie!  Than poor Miranda.. still has that attachment to George w/ her son being named after him... 

Addy and Alex.. hummm???  I was amazed to find out she was pregnant before.. no shocked..but amazed... and what she said to McJerk.. wow! 

The wax earplugs were a riot!  Good thing her Dad gave her that advice... It still bothers me..that he didn't fight to have visitation with his daughter even w/ her mom moving her a way to Boston...  but we didn't find that out til last night..


----------



## pezheadmeg

I guess it's time to give my armchair shrink analysis.  


*IZZY* -- at least she finally cashed that check! Her and George in the kitchen were hilarious. I love how all she was concerned about was the burnt french toast. I was kind of with Bailey in hoping she paid for the surgery in order to be able to scrub in on it.

*CHRISTINA* -- learning at the end that her father was dead, and not simply out of the picture tied up some loose ends to an extent. I'm sure it has to do with her guilt when dealing with the whole Burke thing. Then agian, it could simply be jewish mother guilt.

*ALEX* -- I so don't want to see him being a puppy dog to McSteamy.

*GEORGE* -- I cried more than I did when Denny died. (But then again, I cried more when Mer and McDreamy made the decision about Doc, and I know I wasn't the only one) His brother and the farting was such a great comic relief moment! I'm so going back and watching that scene over and over again. Sometimes laughter is the best tension breaker.

*ADDISON* -- I so felt for her, but then again I liked her from the beginning. (Yes, I know I'll be  for that one  ) I mean, she obviously made a bad choice with McSteamy, and is paying for it at all costs. She really tries with all her might.

*MCSTEAMY* -- *WHAT AN A$$H0LE!  CAN YOU GET ANY SKEEVIER THAN HIM?!?*

*THE GREY FAMILY* -- No point in considering Mer and separate entity anymore!  So her father is a genius who can't keep himself together, as Christina pointed out so is Mer. I really think we're going to find out that Ellis Grey was never the type that knew how to handle her family. You can bet that Thatcher being out of Mer's life wasn't his choice. Even the way his wife talks to Mer is that of someone who unconditionally loves her stepdaughter despite the no contact. At least we know that the snoring is genetic, wonder if we find out that the McDreamy family all have bad breath too.  

Now, if I can only hold out to next week, maybe I should start taping the Sunday night Lifetime repeats so I can go back and watch from the begninning.


----------



## spacemountain

My thoughts

Meredith: I'm glad she finally made an effort with her dad. It was a good start and I hope there will be more soon. 
Addison: That was a really hard decision she had to make and I feel really bad for her. And then when she was apologizing to Alex when she really did nothing wrong- I think she has a lot of class. Speaking of Alex, though, yay for their first kiss!
George: That was sadder than when Denny died. I hope he doesn't have a meltdown like Izzie, though. Poor George.
Cristina and Burke: They each made a small effort last night so I was happy. I wonder who will be the person to finally say uncle.
And how about the previews for next week? I can't wait!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, remember Izzy talking to Mer that she cleaned the bathroom floor in case George need it.. and all that cobbler!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Well, remember Izzy talking to Mer that she cleaned the bathroom floor in case George need it.. and all that cobbler!




I thought that was so funny!  I can't see George on the floor for a whole episode though...but she was being thoughtful.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

ddavis860 said:


> I thought that was so funny!  I can't see George on the floor for a whole episode though...but she was being thoughtful.



Some Grey's freak I am! Until you just wrote that I had no idea what that meant when she said that last night. I forgot all about Izzy on the floor for an entire episode after Denny died.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:


> I thought that was so funny!  I can't see George on the floor for a whole episode though...but she was being thoughtful.



I couldn't imagine it either..but she was being thoughtful!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

tonight!!  Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

need diet snacks though, LOL


----------



## ddavis860

Hope I can stay awake!


----------



## Lachesis00

I am gonna miss it. My son has to go back for a sleep study @ 8:15 and the last time it took well over an hour to fill out paperwork and hook him up.  
I am taping it but dog gone it! That and CSI. *patoooeee*

I never knew how addicted I was to that DVR!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm gonna snuggled under my electric blanket and watch! Can't wait to see what happens..


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'm gonna snuggled under my electric blanket and watch! Can't wait to see what happens..



if i get under the electric blanket i'd be asleep in 2 seconds flat!!!!!!!!!

i've had company all afternoon and i'm shot! hope i can stay awake........maybe i need some coffee ice cream!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

Lachesis00 said:


> I am gonna miss it. My son has to go back for a sleep study @ 8:15 and the last time it took well over an hour to fill out paperwork and hook him up.
> I am taping it but dog gone it! That and CSI. *patoooeee*
> 
> I never knew how addicted I was to that DVR!




  DVR  

Thursdays is my night to work at my job and when they switched GA to Thursdays from Sundays, I got DVR right away!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

O M G!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

What was going on in that operating room in the previews for next week?  

That guy with the leg thing - that was icky!


----------



## SplshMtn99

Cali looked in shock.....not in a good way though.
Christine also in shock...but I couldn't read her face.   Heck, I was in shock!


----------



## party of 3

WOW!!!!

that was just sooooo good!!!

christina: i'm talking, you win.........
burke: marry me, marry me!!!!!!
wowza!

george and callie, o m g !

and george and izzy when they were hugging. love that part.

izzy and miranda and the funding? my dh said "oh there you go. that's what she's going to use the money for". i said "oh honey, your hooked"!!!!

mcdreamy and mer and the whole fight, but still show up thing.

and what about the chief and his wife? does this mean he will NOT retire?

the whole thing was so great.

what's up with next week?? 
looking very weird.....


----------



## LauraAnn630

OMG!  I missed the show!  Had to goto ER!!!  

What happened?
What happened?

What happened?!


Cant wait for Lost to start TOO!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow!! Wow!!!
I did cry at the young girl w/ cancer.. Poor thing.. Have growing up near an Amish community it was like seeing back home again.  Yep, my Grandparents neighbors were Amish and the Amish sawmill was just up the hill. 

Cristina and Burke.. wow! Omg! Wow!!
Callie and George.. she just looked dumbfounded.. and shocked beyond believe.. 
Izzy and Miranda.. that funding issue was perfect and I love the name of the free clinic she suggested!!!  
I loved when Miranda reprimanded the doctors for their actions!! And the chief telling them they were all vultures..
Poor chief... new man in his house...    But he should have kept the line of communication open to his wife..
McDreamy and Mer's fight... like.. I liked that he kept reassuring her he would come home!!!  Good for him!!!  
So, who will become the next chief???

Also, when McJERK was going to be living.!! I was thinking yeah! Yeah!  Than DH chimed in..and said he won't live..then we'd have no one to hate!

As for next weeks preview.. OMG!OmG! What in the world is gonna happen??? Even DH said.. that is one we won't be missing..
OH man.. DD has a basketball game..and it's the furtherst away!  Can you believe that.. I guess DH is going to have to get the VCR set!


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, I was wondering how things were going to go if McJerk left...gotta have that "guy" ya know?

So, that was the first time that the chief saw his wife?  ummmm...DUH!

Christina and Burke...that was cool.  

George and Callie...he's lost it!  If he had just stopped at the "when I see you in a room" part, and waited for the rest, he might have had a chance, but I really think he blew it...

Miranda yelling at everyone, and then the Chief telling her she will be Chief was just great!  And telling Burke that he owes her...love it when she gets fiesty!

Mer and McDreamy...that was cute.  But I didn't get shy she thought he wasn't going to show up...she has some real issues...

 can't wait till next week...


----------



## jedi_librarian

LauraAnn630 said:


> OMG!  I missed the show!  Had to goto ER!!!
> 
> What happened?
> What happened?
> 
> What happened?!
> 
> 
> Cant wait for Lost to start TOO!



OK - in a nutshell:

The chief is retiring and when word gets out, the "vultures" start approaching him to see who the replacement will be - the interested parties: Derek, Burke, Addison and now McSteamy, who was going to actually quit and go back to NY until Meredith told him the chief is retiring. Later on, you see the chief knocking on the door at his home, with flowers and dressed to the nines only to discover his wife has moved on and she said "What did you expect for me to wait?" we find out she has a man in the house  though they don't show him. She says bye to him and closes the door in his face. The chief looks crushed. Very sad, very sad  

Meanwhile Bailey is trying to get a free clinic started, sponsored by this hospital and is trying to get signatures of support from Derek, Burke, Addison, etc. They all give her the runaround until she pins them down, yells at them, and MAKES them sign. As she walks away with their signatures in hand, Derek says "The Nazi is back"  At some point, the chief tells Bailey that he sees her as being chief of surgery one day, but not yet. She's shocked that he even considered her! Yay for Bailey! Oh, and she also needs funding for the clinic and guess who has 8 mil lying around. Izzie tells Bailey that she will fund the "Denny Duckett Memorial Free Clinic"  Bailey's reponse: "Izzie Stephens!!"

Georgie is having a hard time confronting his feelings about his dad's death and instead is having lots of sex with poor Callie who is literally exhausted. She asks Izzie to take over, in which Izzie responds "CALLIE TORRES!!" but Callie said, not the SEX!, just consoling George, who's obviously avoiding his feelings! That was funny, tho.  

Then, the show enders: 
Derek comes home to Meredith who is upset because he yelled at her because she told McSteamy about the chief leaving and now McSteamy wants to stay to maybe get the position. Meredith said she didn't expect Derek to come home to her. He said, 'It's no big deal - couple's fight! That's normal. Apparently she's new to that, so he told her no matter what, he'll always come home. OOOOOO K..

Christina breaks her silence to Burke and says that he wins, but she still doesn't think what she did was wrong. But regardless, he wins and she doesn't care because she's in this for the "Long haul" - his response? "Marry me, Christina"   

George and Callie are together - Callie says "I can't have sex with you right now!" he looks at her and tells her that he doesn't need to, that just looking at her makes him feel better about everything. Then he gets down on one knee and says "Marry me"   

2 proposals!! No answers though! Just looks of shock! 

Yeah.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Did anyone else expect McSteamy to come out as George was proposing to Callie?

Christina will say yes, come one we all know she will and let's face it her mother and Burke's mother planning a wedding, hello comedic story line!      

Nice to see Izzy finally found a use for the money.  Her going on and on about how everyone else needed to get it together because she was still in therapy will be a classic.  Where'd Bailey's heart come from all of a sudden?

as for the Chief's situation:  _Good for Adele, she played second fiddle to his career way too long!    _

_As for next week, what's going to happen with a lucid Ellis around?   _

_Of couse I'll be rewatching tonight, I was half asleep last night!_


----------



## party of 3

pezheadmeg said:


> Did anyone else expect McSteamy to come out as George was proposing to Callie?



OMG! yes i did!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

party of 3 said:


> OMG! yes i did!!!!!!!



Me too.. I thought.. oh no... here goes!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

party of 3 said:


> OMG! yes i did!!!!!!!


 

I was afraid I was the only one


----------



## pezheadmeg

Snacks tonight?

I'm waiting for McSteamy to come out of Callie's bathroom!


----------



## jedi_librarian

I think I'll have microwave popcorn! I'm actually off tonight, which is rare, so I can watch it live rather than recorded!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

can't wait!!!!      

I don't think we'll see McSteamy w/Callie....she "needed to heal", LOL


so, who will say yes??

Vote!!

Callie, Cristina, or both?

I think Callie--yes,  Cristina--no


----------



## jedi_librarian

Honestly, I think both will say no


----------



## party of 3

i'm thinkin' christina yes and callie no! 

here's my dilema.........

i am sick as a dog, did not sleep at all last night and want to take some nyquil(sp) and go to bed.......
but what about my mcdreamy?????? dh will not tape it for me, he'll just watch what he wants  can i miss this week????? what's a girl to do????? 
somebody send me some feel better vibes quick, just until 10:00 when i can go to bed.... please......pretty please....

and as for snacks, my throat is waaaay to sore to eat, maybe cough drops?
blach!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> i'm thinkin' christina yes and callie no!
> 
> here's my dilema.........
> 
> i am sick as a dog, did not sleep at all last night and want to take some nyquil(sp) and go to bed.......
> but what about my mcdreamy?????? dh will not tape it for me, he'll just watch what he wants  can i miss this week????? what's a girl to do?????
> somebody send me some feel better vibes quick, just until 10:00 when i can go to bed.... please......pretty please....
> 
> and as for snacks, my throat is waaaay to sore to eat, maybe cough drops?
> blach!!!!!



oh nooooo, you have to feel better so you can watch...tonight is supposed to be B I G!!!!!!!!!! You neeeeeeed the Dr...Dr McDreamy, that is!!!      stay awake!   You can do it!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

party of 3 said:


> i am sick as a dog, did not sleep at all last night and want to take some nyquil(sp) and go to bed.......



 to feel better!

Can you watch online over the weekend?  I would go to bed... baby yourself, watch online over the weekend with a hot cup a' tea...

Cough drops for a snack...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I feel a little queasy..but I'm going to be watching.. I think I'll have a popcicle while I'm under my electric blanket.. 
I hope DD realizes what night it is and she calls during a commercial when she gets home from the game!


----------



## party of 3

paging dr. mcdreamy,
please report to holl's room stat!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> paging dr. mcdreamy,
> please report to holl's room stat!


----------



## Faerie

Both my sister and I just had a very loud "WHAT" echo though the house


----------



## jedi_librarian

Alex is hilarious!!! 
"Dude - she's Callie O'Malley"


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aaaahhhhhh!!!   wow!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:


> Alex is hilarious!!!
> "Dude - she's Callie O'Malley"



i know, that was so funny!
izzie's face is kinda freaky, LOL!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, Mer's mom is soooooo mean!!!!    

LMAO about Addison looking at Alex like that!


----------



## Faerie

Callie O'Malley    

Man, Meredith's mother is a first class witch isn't she?


----------



## ddavis860

omg!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faerie

I'd like to third that OMG


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

"That's not good".
 

way to show you care, Cristina!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!           


and OMG about the previews!!!!


----------



## Faerie

every week i love this show a little bit more


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OMGH!!! I couldn't get on during the show w/ trying to check homework.. and waiting for DD to call for her ride home (the girls cooperated the game went into double overtime and they didn't get home til 10:15pm)..

Callie O'Malley.. and what in the world was her middle name?? The phone rang and I missed it..
Mer's mom.. well, I have a few words for her..but I realize it's the Alzheimers.. that horrible disease... dealt w/ it in my own family..
Wow! 
Okay, I have to finish checking on DD and help her study for a test.. I'll write more tomorrow!!


----------



## party of 3

omg! i can't even believe the whole show! i DID stay up and watch and i'm soooo glad i did!!!

i just love that alex with callie o'malley! 

i can't count how many times i said omg last night. the whole house was sleeping and i kept saying OMG, OMG......

and how about christina with the ring???? love the ring!!!! and she says "i don't do rings"! are ya kiddin'???!!!! but then when she said yes and they hugged i was so happy. i love that part too! 

i can't wait until next week. hopefully i'll feel better and be able to have a better snack. i have absolutely no voice today. dh will be thrilled!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Please tell me that was Alex with Addison!  All I saw was a furry face.  "I thought you didn't think about me"  "I'm not thinking about you right....nnooooowwwww"...hot or what?

Way to go George, finally standing up to those judgy friends... Izzy has nerve saying it was fast after how she fell for sick Denny...judgy is right...

"Dude...she's Callie O'Malley"  

McSteamy...I'M NOT GOING IN THERE!" yup...McJerk again... he better not become chief!

"I can swim 3 lengths of my parents pool without taking a breath"    and the way they were all running in holding their breath...

Mer's mom...talk about toxic!  You just knew at the end that she was gone again, just by Mer's speech.  

I was very confused at the time frame of the episode.  At first I thought it must be a year, the clinic is finished...then it seemed like days with the marriage stuff...then it seemed like months again with the Chief talking about his divorce.  And what's up with Mer's dark hair, when did that happen? 

Loved the end with the ring..."We can hire a wife"... Since she doesn't was that STUNNING ring...I will volunteer to take it off her hands.  I wouldn't want it to stress her...she can send it to me any time she wants.  The way they were so happy really made me smile...very cute!


----------



## party of 3

ddavis860 said:


> Please tell me that was Alex with Addison!  All I saw was a furry face.  "I thought you didn't think about me"  "I'm not thinking about you right....nnooooowwwww"...hot or what?



what? wait a minute......that was alex i thought it was mark???? 
did i see it wrong????someone please tell me who it was


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

party of 3 said:


> what? wait a minute......that was alex i thought it was mark????
> did i see it wrong????someone please tell me who it was



I looked like Mark to me. She even said, I am not thinking about you because she was thinking about Alex.


----------



## ddavis860

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> I looked like Mark to me. She even said, I am not thinking about you because she was thinking about Alex.




See, I wasn't sure.  I was hoping it wasn't Mark... Was still a hot scene though...

I've been trying to watch it again online, but it won't load...the last one will, but not last nights...


----------



## jedi_librarian

It was definitely Mark


----------



## ddavis860

jedi_librarian said:


> It was definitely Mark




Thanks for clearing it up.  What is she thinking?  And after the way she gave him such a set down before..."I wanted a baby, just not with you"  

Must be like how I am when I want that piece of cake...I eat everything else, way more than I should, then have the cake anyway.  Sometimes you should just eat the cake.  How long before it's Alex?

Callie was funny talking about Alex turning into a chicken or something, like in the cartoons, because of the way Addison was devouring him.  I was so waiting for him to run into someone...or a wall or something with that patient...


----------



## ddavis860

Some McDreamy news....

People Exclusive
Patrick Dempsey & Wife Welcome Twin Boys
THURSDAY FEBRUARY 01, 2007 10:00 PM EST

By Mark Dagostino


Patrick Dempsey and wife Jillian welcomed twin boys on Thursday, PEOPLE has confirmed. 

The twins, named Darby Galen and Sullivan Patrick, were born in Los Angeles. They join 4-year-old sister Talula in the Dempsey household. 

Dempsey, 41, who plays Derek "Dr. McDreamy" Shepherd on Grey's Anatomy and recently starred in the movie Freedom Writers, announced the pregnancy in September on Live with Regis and Kelly.

In January, he posed for Life with his head resting on Jillian's pregnant belly. 

Asked how fatherhood has changed him, he told the magazine, "Now, making money is about providing for my children. And being a father makes you look at yourself. You look at your marriage and go, 'How do I improve this? How do I keep growing and create a stable environment for my children?' " 

Dempsey and his wife met in 1994 when he came into her salon for a haircut. (She now has her own high-end cosmetics line.) They married in 1999 at the Dempsey family farmhouse in Maine.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Oh cool!!! I love the name of the boys, they are unique.. 

Yep, that was McJerk in the clip at the end w/ Alex.. ugh, what is she thinking???  

Yes, the time line threw me off too.. and what will happen w/ the clinic.. I sure hope because opening day wasn't swamped that they will give up.  I also thought it was funny when they were trying to steal patients from the ER.

I did like Miranda's bedside manner w/ the little girl.. even though it got her in trouble w/ her dad.. she's a minor.. 

As for Mer's hair.. no, I don't like it that dark.. I had to ask DH twice if it was a double because it just didn't look like her in some scenes.. especially in the scene where she was telling her mother she wasn't going to chose to kill her.. (when Mer's mother was refusing the surgery and Mer was explaining why she had POA, etc).. and then the last scene when Chief told her that she had lost her memory back about an hour before..


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Yep, that was McJerk in the clip at the end w/ Alex.. ugh, what is she thinking???



 Now THAT is a whole different story line....


----------



## jedi_librarian

What the heck is toxic blood? I'd never heard of that. Wierd.

I felt really bad for Meredith at the end when she came in. You could tell she was sad that she missed her chance to tell her mother what she wanted to say to her while she was still lucid.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

ddavis860 said:


> Now THAT is a whole different story line....



URgh! Blonde moment.. Omg!   

Hey, I had to make it interesting!!   At least I know you read my response!  Now, a reminder to me to re-read before posting!

I meant to say:
Yep, that was McJerk in the clip at the end w/ *Addison*.. ugh, what is she thinking???


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:


> URgh! Blonde moment.. Omg!
> 
> Hey, I had to make it interesting!!   At least I know you read my response!  Now, a reminder to me to re-read before posting!
> 
> I meant to say:
> Yep, that was McJerk in the clip at the end w/ *Addison*.. ugh, what is she thinking???



Just had to tease ya  

I've been having my share of Blonde moments this week too  

 So much happened in the last few min of the show... I have to see it again.  Hope it will load tomorrow...


----------



## ddavis860

jedi_librarian said:


> What the heck is toxic blood? I'd never heard of that. Wierd.




Wasn't there something a few years ago where a woman went to the ER and had toxic blood...everyone that got near her passed out, and someone died because they didn't know what was wrong?

I hope this doesn't become a common thing becasue I work in the lab... That would just ruin my whole day!


----------



## pezheadmeg

> Dude--She's Callie O'Malley!


 
After I picked my jaw up off the floor . . . I am determined to rewatch with thonight's repeat.  I was too in shock to even think about saying OMG most of the episode!   

Though I have decided Mer came back because she feels it was the last argument that sent Ellis over the edge.  To be honest, I would not by any means want Ellis as a mother.

I can actually see McJerk's point about not going into the ER, though the hospital run by Bailey would be classic.  I adored Bailey telling off the 13 year old, she was such a mom at that moment!

And yes, Dude--She's Callie O'Malley has been in my head all day!


----------



## jedi_librarian

ddavis860 said:


> Wasn't there something a few years ago where a woman went to the ER and had toxic blood...everyone that got near her passed out, and someone died because they didn't know what was wrong?
> 
> I hope this doesn't become a common thing becasue I work in the lab... *That would just ruin my whole day!*



I think it would ruin more than just your whole day


----------



## Faerie

now that I had time to digest everything:

Meredith's scene "you're what happened to me".... WOW. I was impressed.

Izzy - I don't even know what to say. I used to love her, now she just annoys me. 

Addison - LOVE her. 

Bailey - Her bedside manor with the girl - it's that mom in her coming through. That was a great scene. 

(oh and it only took 8 days to get the clinic up and running???? ***!)


----------



## pezheadmeg

jedi_librarian said:


> I think it would ruin more than just your whole day


 

You really think?   

That's the last thing the hypocondriacs of the world need, to be poisened by their own blood.  Though I admit that I started re-thinking my vitamin regime last night!  Maybe my popping vitamin C is causing my tendonitis to flair up, maybe that's why my ankle is the size of a softball this afternoon!  We'll just ignore the fact that I did a high impact aerobic workout yesterday afternoon and I have surgical induced tendonitis in it!

 I thought McDreamy was just dreamy in the space suit though!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

pezheadmeg said:


> You really think?
> 
> 
> I thought McDreamy was just dreamy in the space suit though!



Ya think!!! I'd take him in whatever he had on/off!


----------



## spacemountain

ddavis860 said:


> Now THAT is a whole different story line....


 
 That made me LOL.

Another funny line was when Callie said "You didn't know my name last week and you could breathe just fine." And then she pushed him.

This was definitely my favorite episode this season. The bomb episode is still my favorite overall, but it looks like that could be changing soon.

When they had those space suits on, I could stop laughing- their heads were huge!


----------



## jedi_librarian

spacemountain said:


> That made me LOL.
> 
> Another funny line was when Callie said "You didn't know my name last week and you could breathe just fine." And then she pushed him.
> 
> This was definitely my favorite episode this season. The bomb episode is still my favorite overall, but it looks like that could be changing soon.
> 
> When they had those space suits on, I could stop laughing- their heads were huge!



That was funny! Poor George is ready to pass out and she pushes him!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

It just was so good last night...I'm watching again tonight!!  

Dude, she's Callie O'Malley...we probably said that line about 10 times today, LOL!

Addison and Mark, oh my!!

8 days, 8 million dollars....   but I didn't like Izzie last night either!!

Poor Mer...

Nancy, LOL about McDreamy in whatever he is or is not wearing!
(ps--congrats to McDaddy!!)

Addison drooling over Alex was hysterical!!

Cristina and Burke at the end...LOVE it!!   they looked so happy!!

can't wait to pick up even more details that I might have missed the first time!

crazy preview for next week!!!!


----------



## KimAshton

Is anyone else an Addison/Alex fan??


----------



## spacemountain

KimAshton said:


> Is anyone else an Addison/Alex fan??


 
I am! Of course I am ultimately an Addison/Derek fan, but I love Alex and Addison together. They are my two favorite characters and they are extremely hot together  Plus I think they both could really use each other at this time in their lives.


----------



## pezheadmeg

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Ya think!!! I'd take him in whatever he had on/off!


 
I just might have a thing for guys in space suits also!     I admit to watching and rewatching the last two Star Wars movies simply for Hayden Christinsen.

Izzy as crazy budget lady drove me crazy last night while I was watching the repeat!   

I'm still going Dude; she's Callie O'Malley, I think it might be the line of the season!


----------



## Lachesis00

What were the previews for next week? My DVR cut off even after going over 3 minutes....


----------



## spacemountain

> What were the previews for next week? My DVR cut off even after going over 3 minutes....


 
Here's a link for the promo. Can't wait!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DryAikQEL9U


----------



## spacemountain

I had to post this. I love how she said the line.


----------



## KimAshton

I was in a restaurant in LA in September and I swear this person there was Kate Walsh. I was going to go over but it was early on the weekend and they were eating breakfast. It is still driving me nuts if it was her or not. LOL.


----------



## spacemountain

KimAshton said:


> I was in a restaurant in LA in September and I swear this person there was Kate Walsh. I was going to go over but it was early on the weekend and they were eating breakfast. It is still driving me nuts if it was her or not. LOL.


 
That's really cool.


----------



## LauraAnn630

I dunno about Christina and Burk.  Shes goofy.  I dont wear rings.  I can see not to work but when you are not at work.  They just dont seem close enough to get married.

I cant wait to see what will happen.

The other girls dont seem to like Callie?  Why?  Thats so high school!
I dont like that part of the show.

Im very antiabortion.  To hear Addison got an abortion just because she didnt want to have a baby with Alex made me sick. She supposed to be a doctor! Dont get pregnant!!

Somethings gotta happen to make it more exciting again.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

LauraAnn630 said:


> The other girls dont seem to like Callie?  Why?  Thats so high school!
> I dont like that part of the show.



I agree! Really, What did Callie ever do to make them not like her. She makes George happy, what is wrong with that? They never liked her from day one and she did nothing wrong. She is nothing but nice to all of them. To be honest, I like Callie. Sure she made a poor judgment choice by sleeping with Slone, but everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## jedi_librarian

WEEEE!!!  New episode tonight! And it's going to be a 3 parter, I heard.

I'm on a total GA kick right now - I've been watching Seasons 1 and 2 on DVD this week. Just as a refresher.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, did any of you see the sneak preview on the abc.com website??  It's hysterical!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good thing DD has an early game tonight.. at 5pm.. so we can be home in plenty of time for GA!!! Now, I'll have to wrestle DH for the remote because he likes Survivor..


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, I just watched that preview again, and I'm still LOL!

I so can't wait for tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

ok i have the same problem as last week......still sick !!! i'm thinking i definately have to go to the dr's tomorrow. it's been a week yesterday. how on earth am i going to stay up and watch it????? is it on tomorrow at 8:00? does anyone know????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh my!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG!!!!!         

how will we ever wait til next week?????


----------



## ddavis860

OMG!!!  Over the edge!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

ddavis860 said:


> OMG!!!  Over the edge!!!



Yeah, literally!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, what a way to leave you hanging.. right over a cliff in ice cold waters... I'm holding out for next week..but it's a good thing I can watch that episode on abc.com again... I just might have missed something the first time around!


----------



## Faerie

Holy crud! I don't know what else to say. can we fast forward to next Thursday please?


----------



## pezheadmeg

They're outright torturing us here!

Though I loved Addison in the elevator!  Her calling McSteamy a man***** is a classic!


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, Addison in the elevator was so funny...

"coughLeave him alone...cough..."  "Living with Chistina, dating the perfect 12 yr old, Man-wh***"  OMG too funny!!!!

Callie with the other resident... "and what was that last one?  Oh, tummy ache..oooooooo....."  

McJerk with the Chief..."Highlights, that's what you need...*smile*....I'm going to save lives now...."  

Alex with the crushed prego woman was really sweet...HOWEVER, he didn't check very well at first did he?  I mean tagging her as DOA...HELLO!!! 

I really feel bad for the woman looking for her son.  I bet it's the kid in the clinic that they were trying to give food to.  

Um, is Izzy really going to drill in that guys head?  That must be some pack she has to have all those tools in it... Can't all those big guys move that stuff off him?

Can't wait till next week...gonna be interesting....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, does anyone else ever read the abc.com message boards?  there are some very interesting things (and some totally wacko things) out there.   And do you  ever listen to the podcast or read the writer's blog??  I never post over there, but would certainly discuss stuff here w/you guys!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> ok, does anyone else ever read the abc.com message boards?  there are some very interesting things (and some totally wacko things) out there.   And do you  ever listen to the podcast or read the writer's blog??  I never post over there, but would certainly discuss stuff here w/you guys!!!!



Yeah, I've read them, but never posted. Those boards can get nasty and mean!  

I prefer the comfort of this board here  

I'm in total Grey's Anatomy mode. I've even been having dreams about it! I've been watching seasons 1 and 2 on DVD and will watch about 5-6 episodes at a time!  It's interesting to go back and see things though.


----------



## spacemountain

I always listen to the podcasts- I love Shonda and Betsy! I haven't gotten a chance to listen to this week's yet, though.


----------



## jedi_librarian

I was at Target yesterday and they had "adult" valentines - and one of them was a box of Grey's Anatomy valentines!!! They were awesome! I sooo wanted to buy them but didn't because I wanted someone else to give one to ME.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

LOL!  I saw the valentines too....had to buy a box to give to my sister, SIL, etc.  Too funny!  Kept a McDreamy one for myself!!!

ok, anyone want to talk about the foreshadowing???

(and the podcast is good this week!!)

how about the '2 merediths' in the one scene?? (this was mentioned in the podcast)


----------



## pezheadmeg

Ok,

Who's being killed off tonight?  Will it be Mer?  Will it be Der?  How can they hold us to this suspense?    

Though I will admit to all of a sudden having a thing for McSteamy, his one liners were great last week.


----------



## Faerie

I don't think we'll find out til next week. This is a three-episode arch I believe


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! With this crazy weather.. I hadn't had a chance to absorb the fact that it is Thursday already.. okay, off to remind the kids everything must be done by 7pm tonight.. so mommy can unwind and be ready to watch her show!!  

Okay, who is bringing snacks and what are we having... 
which reminds me.. I'm going to abc.com and watch the episode as a refresher!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, when you watch....when Mer first sees the little girl, she looks up, but you still see Mer in the background, looking down at the patient she's helping.  It's pretty freaky.  I would have never noticed if they didn't mention it in the podcast!!    I so want Der to be her knight in shining whatever!!!!!!!!

snacks?   I want popcorn....kettle corn, I think!     I'll share!  Who has drinks??


----------



## jedi_librarian

Is someone supposed to DIE in this 3 parter??????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I don't know...I kind of think so, and I think we will be led to think that it will be Mer, but that it won't be.  

ps--glad to see you guys,....I thought I killed my own thread when I mentioned the foreshadowing thing and nobody responded for days,  LOL


----------



## jedi_librarian

hmmm...maybe this thread was supposed to be killed?  J/K  


I don't think they'd kill off Mer. Hmmm....someone who's on the show regularly but not one of the interns, is my guess. I suppose I could check over at the ABC message boards. Interesting stuff on there! 

So how bad is this - I'm dogsitting next week and won't be home next Thursday night, and there's no Tivo/dvr or VCR to record on where I'm going so I had someone fill in for me at work for my evening shift so I can watch Part 3!! Of course, I didn't tell them why I wanted them to work for me


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:
			
		

> I had someone fill in for me at work for my evening shift so I can watch Part 3!! Of course, I didn't tell them why I wanted them to work for me



sounds good to me!!!    

so, I'm thinking some Alex/Addison action tonight...


----------



## jedi_librarian

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> sounds good to me!!!
> 
> so, I'm thinking some Alex/Addison action tonight...



Well, the trend on Grey's Anatomy seems to be that when there's a crisis situation, there also is going to be some "action"


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> ok, when you watch....when Mer first sees the little girl, she looks up, but you still see Mer in the background, looking down at the patient she's helping.  It's pretty freaky.  I would have never noticed if they didn't mention it in the podcast!!    I so want Der to be her knight in shining whatever!!!!!!!!
> 
> snacks?   I want popcorn....kettle corn, I think!     I'll share!  Who has drinks??



I'm going back to watch it again...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

T minus 1 hour!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Faerie

Can I just say that the pigtailed little girl is creepy!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Wow...


----------



## Faerie

wow is right. I need to process what I just watched


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, that really can't happen, right??


----------



## New England Eeyore

All I can say is that when my time comes to go to the other side - I hope I am greeted by Kyle Chandler.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

New England Eeyore said:


> All I can say is that when my time comes to go to the other side - I hope I am greeted by Kyle Chandler.


----------



## jedi_librarian




----------



## jedi_librarian

Is it me, or did it look like she let herself go down in the water on purpose?  What was she saying before she went under?


----------



## party of 3

OMG! what a show! i'm with jedi....what was she saying as she was going under????

wow! i was so touched when mark went to sit with der.... and how about izzie telling george he made a mistake.....and christina telling burke that mer was her person.....and alex telling addison that he would notice......and george and callie in the operating room when he found the little boy....and how about george and alex talking about miranda changing her little boys middle name to elvis or tupperware. that was so funny!

i can't wait until next week.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! Wow!  I was glad to see McJerk sit w/ Der in his time of need.. I was glad to see all the others get the page.. and they better not be taking her off this show... I really like her character... as dumb as some issues may be.. it's RL...   It was amazing to even see Addison pulling for Mer to come out of this... 

Although, I must say, DENNY was looking totally scrumptious (spelling).. wow! He looked Good!!!


----------



## LauraAnn630

I really dont think they will take Meridith off the show.  Isnt her last name Grey? As in Grays Anatomy? 

Why does Lizzie tell George she thinks he made a big mistake marrying Callie?
 
Id never tell a friend that.  Did she sleep with McSteamy?  Does he know about it if she did? 

I missed a few episodes.



Ps:  Im supposed to leave for  Marco Island Florida in 15 days and I have a pinched nerve in my back.  I am in so much pain!! 
Ive been to the ER two times this week.  Its really that bad.  I cant believe this is happening to me 
Yes!  Im still gonna go.  I might be in the  ER but I wont be in Cleveland!!  LOL
We have over a foot of snow.


----------



## ddavis860

When she first woke up I was thinking...oh just some crazy dream sequence.  But now to be in the death thing...did they really have to go there?  Not that I mind seeing the old characters, but it is such a cliché!  I am really surprised that they went there...white light and all...sheesh...

I was glad to see McJerk with Der...they were best friends for a long time.  So who is the preggo woman?  Someone from Alex's past maybe?

I agree, they can't kill off Mer, but they sure had me going... Was anyone else holding their breath?  Did we see Der go in the water?  I had some "issues" to deal with last night with my kids, and missed a few scenes...How Rude...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

NO, we didn't see Der go in the water.. Finally, an emergency personnel guy from Red Cross, I believe... came and was getting the little girl from the dock... As he was leaving with her.. you heard water noise..and than Der coming up the walkway w/ Mer all blue... I'm sure that frigid, freezing water reeked havic on her body.... 

But the little girl's mom did find her at the end of the scene.. and Georgie-boy finally found the little 7 yo boy he had been looking for all episode.. Izzy got to scrub in on the brain surgery of the man she saved that was trapped...


----------



## ddavis860

Oh OK, I saw him come up with the blue Mer.  So with the cold water and all, the chance that she will be fine is really good, once they get her warmed up...They kept saying her core temp was 80° 

Talk about a cliff hanger...2 weeks in a row...

And I don't know why Izzie is so against George and Callie.  I don't get it   I just love how Callie has to keep telling him that she is "working here George"...that is just too funny!  

The previews of Christina getting angry look really good...next week should be a good one!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I agree.. I think the only reason Izzy keeps giving George grief is that it was so rushed after his dad's death... but I wonder if there is hidden issues between Izzy and Callie.. 

I want to re-watch the show today (hopefully, it will be up already).. I thought for sure when the white light went on that that was the end for the week.. I thought, OM now there is a cliff hanger even more so than the week before.. 

I'm anxious for next week...we have a ball game that night..but it will be over and we will be home in plenty of time... It's a 15 minute drive to the opposing school, no problems...


----------



## Faerie

The voice over at the beginning was about disappearing - a continuation of last week. 

Man, what an episode. That little girl was so creepy. 

I agree with Izzie, I think George made a mistake. He married Callie out of grief of losing his father.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

The Izzie and George thing kind of bothers me. Maybe she is right that George made a mistake, but he is happy and as his best friend, why can't she support him? 

I almost died when the bomb guy was standing there and then the camera moved to Denny. I was at the edge of my seat. 

Like someone else said you know that she is going to pull through, she is Meredith Grey.


----------



## pezheadmeg

New England Eeyore said:


> All I can say is that when my time comes to go to the other side - I hope I am greeted by Kyle Chandler.


 

Me too!     


I actually loved Izzie's little tirade at the end, she went from being annoying to having her guts back!     

Has anyone else noticed how George was always holding the mask with his left hand to show the wedding ring?  Does that mean the marriage is a prop?

As for Christina and Mer being her person, I can attest to the fact that until I tell my best friend things they aren't real.  She probably didn't see the engagement as actually happening until Mer knew.

and yes I am definitley developing a thing for McSteamy!   I find myself wanting to watch and rewatch simply for him.


----------



## jedi_librarian

I feel like last Thursday was too long ago. It's only Monday and I want to watch Grey's Anatomy already!!!


----------



## Faerie

You too huh? I was thinking that a bit ago. Maybe because I only worked a half day because of the holiday.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey, did you guys see this?  (found it on the message board today)
------------
Walt Disney Co.'s television network ABC has decided to pursue a spinoff of its popular medical drama "Grey's Anatomy," the Wall Street Journal reported on Wednesday.

It will star Dr. Addison Montgomery-Shepherd, the sexy neonatal surgeon played by Kate Walsh, the paper said.

A two-hour pilot of the show, which could add millions in additional advertising revenue, is likely to air in May, the paper said.

An ABC spokeswoman could not immediately be reached for comment.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ps--I can't wait for tomorrow night!!!   I can't stand the suspense!!!!!!!!


----------



## spacemountain

lol I was just coming to post that. Here's the E! news article



> http://www.eonline.com/news/article/index.jsp?uuid=b7ecdca9-0f76-4416-ab0c-6f46e62adbe3#comments
> 
> The good doctors at Seattle Grace may be focused on resuscitating Meredith Grey, but it's another female character who's moving to a better place.
> According to the _Wall Street Journal_, ABC is attempting to duplicate the juggernaut success the network has achieved with _Grey's Anatomy_ by moving forward on a spinoff centering on Kate Walsh's character of Dr. Addison Montgomery-Shepherd.
> A spokesperson for the network told the paper that a series title has not yet been determined, nor has a general plotwhether Walsh's character will remain in Seattle, move back to New York or do something else entirely is still up in the air.
> ABC Television Studio, the series' producer, confirmed to _E! News_ that a possible new series is in the works.
> 
> "We are producing an enhanced episode that has a potential for an afterlife," a rep said, declining to comment beyond the details in the _Wall Street Journal_ report.
> Walsh and _Grey's Anatomy_ creator Shonda Rhimes are said to be under contract for the new series; neither would comment Wednesday.
> The show will apparently give plenty of screen time to Addison, who has emerged from hated third party in _Grey's Anatomy_'s central love triangle to become one of the most popular characters on the show.
> The spinoff would allow Rhimes to be able to focus on a single character, something that is hard to do on the current show, where story lines and screen time are divvied up among 12 regular characters, something Rhimes herself has said is hard to juggle.
> According to the _Wall Street __Journal_, Rhimes only recently broke the news of the spinoff to the cast, and it's not expected than any other characters will jump ship along with Walsh to the new seriespotentially disappointing (and spoilerish) news for fans of the budding Addison-Alex love connection.
> The castmembers will, however, be involved in the set up for Addison's sendoff. Per the _Wall Street Journal_, Rhimes is writing a special two-hour episode of _Grey's Anatomy_ that will effectively serve as the Addison-centric series' pilot. The episode is expected to air during May sweeps, allowing time for the network to decide whether or not to pick up the show for placement on its fall schedule. (In other words, ABC is waiting to see if the premise is more _Rhoda_ than _Joey_.)
> As it is, _Grey's Anatomy_, currently in its third season, has routinely topped the Nielsen ratings and just last week averaged 26 million viewers. Even a portion of those figures for the new show would make it a success.
> Rhimes has reportedly put on hold another of her anticipated projects to move quickly on the spinoff. It's unclear when she made the decision to pursue the new show, but last fall she postponed work on another drama series that was expected to debut midseason.
> That show was due to chronicle the lives of four female journalists and also had Jeffrey Dean Morgan, _Grey's Anatomy_'s late Denny Duquette, on board to star. That project will now be pushed back even further.


 
I have mixed feelings about this. Of course I am happy for Kate and will watch the spinoff but I don't want her to leave Grey's Anatomy. I wonder why Shonda is so eager to do this.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

happy Grey's day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(well, I HOPE it's a HAPPY day!!)      

everyone have their tissues ready????  (not even worried about snacks tonight...just tissues! LOL)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I hadn't heard about the spin-off... hum???  That could be interesting...

I'm looking forward to tonight..but I have to supervise the building of a Newton's 3rd Law of Motion vehicle at the same time..  I have to go buy supplies in a few before kdg. pick up..  We have 3 days to complete this project..and 2 days the girls had basketball games.. I know it's time management but I really wish she had more time for this project.. it's a very good hands-on teaching tool!!!!


----------



## jedi_librarian

I was RIGHT!! She DID let herself go on purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faerie

Man..... thank goodness next week is a repeat....I'll be driving to Disney.


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> Man..... thank goodness next week is a repeat....I'll be driving to Disney.



  another repeat?  Guess they think we need to recover from the last 3 weeks....

So, was anyone else getting tired of the girl that kept spring a leak?  Just weird.

McSteamy w/o sex for how long?  too funny...

So Mer and her mom finally have closure.  That was a good scene...

Denny would have been such a great character to continue...he was so much fun last night...loved how they were bickering  loved the line about the bomb...

So I didn't need a tissue till Denny and Izzy were together at the end.  Still makes me so sad


----------



## Faerie

February sweeps are over... there's usually a week or two of repeats after that. According to TVGuide.com, at least the next two weeks are repeats. 

As for last night, I LOVED Dylan and Denny fighting. I was laughing. 

The Addison/McSteamy thing is hard knowing Addison is getting spun off. Wonder which will break it. 

LOVED Christina in this episode. I can so relate to the 99 cent store shopping.


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> February sweeps are over... there's usually a week or two of repeats after that. According to TVGuide.com, at least the next two weeks are repeats.
> 
> As for last night, I LOVED Dylan and Denny fighting. I was laughing.
> 
> The Addison/McSteamy thing is hard knowing Addison is getting spun off. Wonder which will break it.
> 
> LOVED Christina in this episode. I can so relate to the 99 cent store shopping.



I TOTALY forgot about her "shopping" trip...that was so funny!  "Furniture, you can by furniture for .99"

That spin-off thing is just hanging there now... Maybe that's why there is the pregger woman for Alex...to break that intense attraction between Addison and him?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great show.. I had to watch it this morning.. DD had to finish her science project due today about Newton's 3rd law of motion..  She created a vehicle that had to travel 2 meters... and can I tell you she did a fabulous job with some inspiration from Mickster (thank goodness she is a Chemistry teacher and was able to point us in the right direction)..  Anyway, we had a game so we had to finish the project last night.  She said it went all 2 meters and than still had air in the balloon left to go further!!!  She said she was one of the only ones that followed the rubric to complete the project using all scrap materials; nothing premade.. she better get an A.. after hearing how the other kids didn't follow the rules.. 
Ok, sorry totally off topic...but 
Wow! Wow! Wow! What a show!  
Let's begin, with....
I'm so glad they didn't give up.. I know in all honesty they wouldn't because this is based on Mer's life...but you never know what the writers are thinking sometimes..
It was nice to see them all gather round and try to keep a vigil.. 
I thought it was funny to see Cristina go to the 99 cent store.. "You can even by furniture".. It was good to see her not give up and the care and concern and let her feelings go when she went to be by Mer's side..
I was kind of glad to see Der sternly talking to Mer's mom..  
Denny and Bomber guy were a riot.. I know the seriousness of this.. but they were at each other constantly.  I did like when Mer said you can disappear at will..   I also melted when Bomber guy said "his job was done.. he had saved Mer".   
I was glad to see the closure for Mer and her Mom..and to see what Der said got through to her..and I'm glad she told Mer to run.. run... that made me cry.. I mean.. that is what we would all tell our own kids.. 
I thought it was very romantic the way Der looked at Mer.. and Addison was watching..and she said "he never looked at me that way"..  I was sad for Addison..but glad for Mer all at the same time..
As for McSteamy keeping his pants up.. I don't think it will happen.. Now, he may surprise me..but I doubt it.   I did like his rebuttle to Addison though..that if he couldn't.. neither could she! 
I also cried at Denny and Izzy at the end in the hallway... Haven't we all had those moments sometimes? I know I have... 
I'm glad next week is a repeat because I need to recoop from the last 3 episodes..


----------



## jedi_librarian

New episode tonight. SERIOUSLY!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Yeah!! Yeah!! A new show.. Now I just need dd's meeting to get over before 9pm.. if not DH said he'd tape it and I can watch it later! I refuse to come in half way through the show.. I'd miss something of importance!!


----------



## Faerie

and tonight looks good! i'm hearing that there's going to be an interesting hookup


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## jedi_librarian

Faerie said:


> and tonight looks good! i'm hearing that there's going to be an interesting hookup



I saw a preview of Callie telling George that Izzie really has a thing for him! and they show George and Izzie talking and, I don't know, it almost looked like they wanted to kiss


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

jedi_librarian said:


> I saw a preview of Callie telling George that Izzie really has a thing for him! and they show George and Izzie talking and, I don't know, it almost looked like they wanted to kiss


----------



## ddavis860

Izzie and George?  I don't see it...well, I mean I did see it  , but I don't get it...

Love how everyone is yelling in the halls...too funny...

Nice the Mer has some family.  

Christina talking about the miracle pill...

Burke is really jealous.  

And I feel bad for Callie.


----------



## jedi_librarian

Well, that's pretty much the end of Callie and George's marriage.

There was never any chemistry between Izzie and George. So I don't know where that came from


----------



## Faerie

Oh my.... I had a feeling that was coming but oh my.....


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, I just watched it.. OH MY!  You knew that was coming from the previews!


----------



## Faerie

I'm hoping that they passed out before they did the deed.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Me too!!!


----------



## ddavis860

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Me too!!!




Well, just waking up like that, even w/o doing the deed is bad enough!  Just came out of the blue... Think the writers were smokin sompthin'?


----------



## PoohBearLovinMama

jedi_librarian said:


> Well, that's pretty much the end of Callie and George's marriage.
> 
> There was never any chemistry between Izzie and George. So I don't know where that came from



ITA!   I didn't like that at all.  I mean really.   I knew their marriage wasn't going to last but geez couldn't the writers thought of something a tad bit more creative.  Not just Well, George and Izzy have never slept together.  Let's do that and that's how we can end the marriage.  I love this show, but sometimes it just makes me


----------



## pezheadmeg

I'm still trying to make sense of it all.  Izzy and George was too much of a stretch.  Way too much of a stretch. 

I'm starting to think it might be the end of Christina and Burke.  Can you blame him?  Especially after she spent 3 years with McViagra.  

We'll just have to wait and see what happens.  

And I love Susan, she was too much in trying to break the ice between Thatcher and Mer.  The swing thing was so endearing.

I'll just have to remember Izzy's advice on Baby Poop.


----------



## jedi_librarian

pezheadmeg said:


> I'm still trying to make sense of it all.  Izzy and George was too much of a stretch.  Way too much of a stretch.
> 
> I'm starting to think it might be the end of Christina and Burke.  Can you blame him?  Especially after she spent 3 years with *McViagra.*
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> And I love Susan, she was too much in trying to break the ice between Thatcher and Mer.  The swing thing was so endearing.
> 
> I'll just have to remember Izzy's advice on Baby Poop.



 

Did they actually call him that on the show? Or did you just make that up?


----------



## usewickhouse

OMG...Just wanted to chime in.  The George & Izzy thing was so wrong and wrong for so many reasons.  They do NOT work romantically.  I was fine with him and Cali but to be honest I have had a hard time seeing him with any woman since in real life he came out.  Its like now that I know I can not see him with a woman.  I think they should work that angle since they do not have any gay/lesbian characters?  Even E.R. has/had? Carrie...she went from straight to lesb and it worked.  This could be a new way to work George's character.  

The Christina thing was hilarious...I do think Burke is loosing patience with her and her lame excuse as to why she was marrying him was aweful.  "I love you so I will do it to make "you" happy".  I love them as a couple but this show is too young to have everyone in committed/married realationships.  From the beginning of the show they had everybody all paired up.  I want to see some new hotties for the girls to have some fun with.  Including Addison, she needs some action.  

This is still my FAVORITE show on T.V. but there needs to be some more excitement?  What do you all think?


----------



## Faerie

Here's the thing with Izzie and George that I understand (because my best friend also has a guy best friend). When you are that close it is easy for things to happen when that drunk since you're so comfortable with each other. 

Now if they do it as any thing but the "OMG what did we do", I'll be annoyed beyond all belief


----------



## jedi_librarian

I was sure that this week was going to be a repeat, esp since they didn't show a preview after last week's episode, but during Dancing with the Stars last night, they showed a preview for this week! It was pretty good. Izzie was telling someone "I slept with someone but it was the wrong person" and they show George looking in the mirror, all distressed, and they have his hand (with the wedding band) holding the mirror...


----------



## Faerie

I need to stop reading spoilers. I do not like what I read this morning


----------



## hopemax

jedi_librarian said:


> I was sure that this week was going to be a repeat, esp since they didn't show a preview after last week's episode, but during Dancing with the Stars last night, they showed a preview for this week!



It was a last minute change to the schedule.  ABC wants to build some momentum for their new show, October Road.  It's easier to do that with a new episode of Grey's right before it.  But because it is a last minute change your DVR boxes might not recognize it as a new episode, so make sure your box is scheduled to record it.


----------



## jedi_librarian

hopemax said:


> It was a last minute change to the schedule.  ABC wants to build some momentum for their new show, October Road.  It's easier to do that with a new episode of Grey's right before it.  But because it is a last minute change your DVR boxes might not recognize it as a new episode, so make sure your box is scheduled to record it.



AH! That's what I thought. Because I was pretty sure it was supposed to be a repeat. Thanks for the heads up about DVR!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, this was on page 2??     SERIOUSLY??    

 

Can't wait for the recap of all the good scenes this week!!!!!! 

Still lovin' my McDreamy!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> OMG, this was on page 2??     SERIOUSLY??
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the recap of all the good scenes this week!!!!!!
> 
> Still lovin' my McDreamy!!



amen!
but wait a second......he's MY mcdreamy!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> amen!
> but wait a second......he's MY mcdreamy!!!!!!



mine mine mine mine MINE!


----------



## party of 3

no nononononono
mine!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## PrincessNancy96

I don't know what you two are bickering about.. 
He called me and promised that he IS*MINE!*


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey Nan, all that anniversary lovey-dovey stuff didn't last too long, huh?   Trying to steal McDreamy from us already??       
(just teasin'!!      love ya!)


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> hey Nan, all that anniversary lovey-dovey stuff didn't last too long, huh?   Trying to steal McDreamy from us already??
> (just teasin'!!      love ya!)



Well, you know.. my DH understands my obsession w/ MCDreamy.. Now, let McDreamy come to the door.. he might not be so undertanding... but than again.. I blame it on you and party of 3 and say it was a DIS gift!  

but he is still MINE!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Well, you know.. my DH understands my obsession w/ MCDreamy.. Now, let McDreamy come to the door.. he might not be so undertanding... but than again.. I blame it on you and party of 3 and say it was a DIS gift!
> 
> but he is still MINE!



that would be one heck of a gift!


----------



## party of 3

ok pn and momof2 let me put the rumors to a rest........



he's mine!

ok there it is. i've said it and that's that! 

when we (my sisters and i) were little we used to say....

"called it. stamped it."


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> ok there it is. i've said it and that's that!
> 
> when we (my sisters and i) were little we used to say....
> 
> "called it. stamped it."



LMAO!  we used to say "no tradebacks, no recalls, no nothing, I said it first, so there".     
  

ps--he is mine!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> LMAO!  we used to say "no tradebacks, no recalls, no nothing, I said it first, so there".
> 
> 
> ps--he is mine!



ya killin' me!  

and i ALMOST did not see that teeny weenyps on the bottom!
did you think you could just sneak that in????!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> and i ALMOST did not see that teeny weenyps on the bottom!
> did you think you could just sneak that in????!!!!



LMAO!   yep!!     

ok, snack roll-call....who's bringing what tomorrow night?   I've got an ice cream craving!!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> LMAO!   yep!!
> 
> ok, snack roll-call....who's bringing what tomorrow night?   I've got an ice cream craving!!!



ok mom of 2 you and i could be good friends! i was thinking ice cream too! we have the same taste in men as we do snacks!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> ok mom of 2 you and i could be good friends! i was thinking ice cream too! we have the same taste in men as we do snacks!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm going for Nachos & Cheese dip!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

can't wait!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is SOOOOOO good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey, where is everyone??

this is AWESOME!!  (I'm so glad I'm taping this!!)

ps--the drool-fest has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

it was so good!!!!! i have been talking my sister into watching it so this was a good week for her to start. it would give her a little backround.
i must say that, denny is hot! but i'm not giving up my mcdreamy.


----------



## pezheadmeg

party of 3 said:


> it was so good!!!!! i have been talking my sister into watching it so this was a good week for her to start. it would give her a little backround.
> i must say that, denny is hot! but i'm not giving up my mcdreamy.


 

Denny is one hot dead dude!
 


SERIOUSLY the only thing that disappointed me was that they didn't have Addison's elevator speech.  Then again my two favorite lines of the whole series are:



> Mer: Shepard?
> Addison: And you must be the woman who's been screwing my husband.


 
and



> Dude, She's Callie O'Malley!


 
How could they do a clip show without 





> Dude, she's Callie O'Malley!


?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

that's right!!  they needed "Dude, she's Callie O'Malley!"


----------



## party of 3

i love "dude, she's callie o'malley!


----------



## pezheadmeg

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> that's right!! they needed "Dude, she's Callie O'Malley!"


 

I'm so tempted to put it on a bumper sticker     I'm so buying the "Seriously" shirt at MGM this year.  I should've bought it!  
Maybe I should call Dinsey Merchandinsing and order it.   

They might even have 





> Dude, she's Callie O'Malley


 on a coffee mug!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> I'm so tempted to put it on a bumper sticker     I'm so buying the "Seriously" shirt at MGM this year.  I should've bought it!
> Maybe I should call Dinsey Merchandinsing and order it.
> 
> They might even have  on a coffee mug!



they have Grey's stuff at Disney??


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> they have Grey's stuff at Disney??



OMG they do????!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

It was in the store when you come of the Backlot Tour at MGM!  

I so should've bought the "Seriously" T-shirt.  Even the DVDs of the season were a reasonable price!    So I guess it's going to be an e-mail to Disney Merchandising.     Now if they only had a web database of everything


----------



## excitedtraveler

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> they have Grey's stuff at Disney??



Wow, I had NO idea, seriously!  I'll have to check the stuff out, can't wait!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

OMG!!!! We leave in 5 days. I will be looking for that shirt at MGM. Seriously!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> OMG!!!! We leave in 5 days. I will be looking for that shirt at MGM. Seriously!!!


 

Just let me know if they have any 





> Dude, She's Callie O'Malley!


    


Though I still think that's more of a coffe mug slogan.


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

I certainly will. I did not knowthey had that on a mug, but I would have to buy that too. I have those Disney Reward Points burning a whole in my pocket.


----------



## jedi_librarian

New episode tonight!!!  

And if my cable goes out like it did Monday night, I'm going to turn into a crazy woman


----------



## Faerie

Did anyone see the previews last night during Lost? There was a bit where McDreamy said something that was concerning


----------



## dandelion

jedi_librarian said:


> And if my cable goes out like it did Monday night, I'm going to turn into a crazy woman




Don't forget you can also watch the full episodes (with less commercials too) on abc's website. http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing

It's a better quality picture than I get via cable on my TV, and I can sit really close to the monitor.  

I don't know when it becomes available though, maybe Friday mornings?  I've never looked for it before then.


----------



## aroyer

I bought my Seriously t-shirt on abc.com.  I love it and wear it all the time.  Seriously.


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> Did anyone see the previews last night during Lost? There was a bit where McDreamy said something that was concerning




......

.......


----------



## spacemountain

Faerie said:


> Did anyone see the previews last night during Lost? There was a bit where McDreamy said something that was concerning


 

I did see commercials where he said something like "I came here to be chief and now Meredith is getting in the way of that." I don't think he said getting in the way but I can't remember the exact words. All I can say is, Burke better get chief.


----------



## party of 3

Faerie said:


> Did anyone see the previews last night during Lost? There was a bit where McDreamy said something that was concerning



yes i did see that and i don't like it one bit!!!!!




aroyer said:


> I bought my Seriously t-shirt on abc.com.  I love it and wear it all the time.  Seriously.



seriously, i need that shirt!!!!!! i'm headin' over there right now to see it!!!!


----------



## Faerie

spacemountain said:


> I did see commercials where he said something like "I came here to be chief and now Meredith is getting in the way of that." I don't think he said getting in the way but I can't remember the exact words. All I can say is, Burke better get chief.



it was something along those lines, about Mer being a hindrance to his getting chief... GURRR


----------



## ddavis860

I saw that one too...something like "I came here to be Chief, but Merideth is getting in the way of that..."

Of all the places for Izzie's daughter to end up...  It's a small world after all 

Can't wait for tonight... 

Who's bringing snacks?


----------



## party of 3

ddavis860 said:


> Of all the places for Izzie's daughter to end up...  It's a small world after all



what???? wait a minute.....what is this?????? i have not seen that preview......


----------



## pezheadmeg

spacemountain said:


> I did see commercials where he said something like "I came here to be chief and now Meredith is getting in the way of that." I don't think he said getting in the way but I can't remember the exact words. All I can say is, Burke better get chief.


 

I'm personally routing for Sloane.     But we know I have a thing for McSteamy.


Previews had a couple going to Izzy, you look just like our daughter.


----------



## excitedtraveler

I am loving the Sloan character more and more, so funny...."wing man"


----------



## Faerie

I've not been an Izzie fan this year but last night, I begain liking her again. 

What do you think'll happen with Callie and George?


----------



## excitedtraveler

> What do you think'll happen with Callie and George?



I don't know, but it's not going to be pretty!


----------



## pezheadmeg

excitedtraveler said:


> I am loving the Sloan character more and more, so funny...."wing man"


 

It's no secret that I heart McSteamy.  His character has the best one liners.  Him teaching the Chief how to flirt was hilarious.
 

Christina as the lovey bride . . . pure, pure, pure, comic relief.  I have to say I adored the end scene with Mer and Susan.  So funny how Mer doesn't know how to deal with a mother being motehrly.

As for the imminent George and Callie break-up.  I guess I'll have to just change my tag.     I really do love that line.


----------



## excitedtraveler

pezheadmeg said:


> It's no secret that I heart McSteamy.  His character has the best one liners.  Him teaching the Chief how to flirt was hilarious.
> 
> 
> Christina as the lovey bride . . . pure, pure, pure, comic relief.  I have to say I adored the end scene with Mer and Susan.  So funny how Mer doesn't know how to deal with a mother being motehrly.
> 
> As for the imminent George and Callie break-up.  I guess I'll have to just change my tag.     I really do love that line.




-I also loved a few episodes back when he told the chief that he needed highlights!

-Loved Christina's fingernail scene.  It was just so out of character for her.

It also cracked me up when Alex told Mer that that's what mother's do and that she was essentially raised by wolves.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

it was a good one!!! 

some of my fav parts:

mark and chief in the elevator...."she pressed 5 but got off on 3.  She'd rather walk up all those stairs than talk to you".   

(I am liking mcsteamy more and more lately...but not as much as I  McDreamy, who was kind of crabby this week, but was still very hot!)   

Cristina trying to be all girly-girly...that was hysterical!  And when she told Burke that he'd have to put up with her being all nice for awhile, and he was like "that will be a nice change".   

Izzie and George.....oh my!!


----------



## excitedtraveler

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> it was a good one!!!
> 
> some of my fav parts:
> 
> mark and chief in the elevator...."she pressed 5 but got off on 3.  She'd rather walk up all those stairs than talk to you".




Forgot about that!


----------



## ddavis860

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> Izzie and George.....oh my!!



I agree... And Callie is gonna get her in the elevator next time... 

Remember when Callie took on Mer in the locker room?   

Cat fight looming?


----------



## fAnnF

I don't know if this has been posted before, I love this paper. I have a couple picutres and some journaling to do a layout about my favorite show, with this paper.  Pick me, Choose Me, Love Me Paper


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, that paper is awesome!


----------



## excitedtraveler

Neat!  I'm not sure what kind of LO I would do for Grey's Anatomy.  Be sure to post your LO for us when you're done, I'd love to see it!


----------



## New England Eeyore

I just got back from WDW and I thought of all you Grey nuts (esp you Momof2!) when I noticed something in the ABC Commissary I had never noticed before - Derek and Meredith's lab coats and name badges! Coming in the front door it's on the far left wall closest to the bathrooms. We didn't do the Backlot Tour this time so I didn't see that gift shop that was mentioned - bummer!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

New England Eeyore said:


> I just got back from WDW and I thought of all you Grey nuts (esp you Momof2!) when I noticed something in the ABC Commissary I had never noticed before - Derek and Meredith's lab coats and name badges! Coming in the front door it's on the far left wall closest to the bathrooms. We didn't do the Backlot Tour this time so I didn't see that gift shop that was mentioned - bummer!



     Thanks for telling me!!  I can check when we go!!!!     

new episode tonight!!  who is ready???????????


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> Thanks for telling me!!  I can check when we go!!!!
> 
> new episode tonight!!  who is ready???????????



are you kiddin'....i'm ready!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> are you kiddin'....i'm ready!!!!!!



I knew you'd be ready!!!    

My dh is watching the hockey game and I told him absolutely not to bother me.   If the kids get out of bed, it's HIS turn to deal with it!!!


----------



## excitedtraveler

I'm ready!!  How lucky are we....2 new episodes in a row!!   



(I don't really consider the "montage" (the one with Denny hosting) episodes new, although they do)


----------



## Faerie

Okay what was going on with the board guy?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## Faerie

Don't ever pee in the amazon!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

"you don't have a *****, how am I the fish??"

LMAO!!!     


OMG, crazy ending!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! I guess that teaches a man to even attempt to pee in the Amazon or even think twice if he is going to have an affair!

I had to laugh when the BOD's wife said " the wife always knows"...

So, the ending..would lead you to believe that the spin off could happen since we had talked about it... but than the baby issue... well... 
And Sloan trying to talk Mer into a roll in the hay.. Good thing she stood up to him!   Now, how will McSteamy set his sights on? Do you think Callie will turn to him at some point?


----------



## excitedtraveler

I don't know, Callie already turned to him, I don't think she'll go there again.

Great episode last night!  Opened up a lot of cans of worms!


----------



## excitedtraveler

Anyone know what is wrong with Ava's teeth?  It's been bothering me.


----------



## spacemountain

I loved when Cristina said "The VIP***s?"

It was a great episode. I really can't wait until next week though.


----------



## ddavis860

That fish was mentioned in a movie.  Sean Connery and Lorraine Bracco, "Medicine Man"... about peeing in the amazon, and the fish swims up.  I always thought it was a little fish though.  The way the men were all standing like it was hurting them...too funny...

I felt so bad for Callie.  Her speech in the elevator was perfect.  

I can't believe Izzie told Burke of all people...that was just weird.

Addison and Alex  

Mer and McDreamy, break up?  He was pretty harsh, and post s*x too.  I was thinking he was being a bit of a pig.

McSteamy hittin on Mer, and her seeing though him was just too funny...

Guess that cut all ties, so Addison can go start her private practice now...and the spin off show...

I loved how Burke had all the cakes, with name cards.  and at the end, when it was "I kind of liked the red one" that was just so cute to me...

Loved how Callie didn't give the cards to George..good for her!

2 hours next week...that will be good!  I hope it isn't all Addison goes to LA or something like that...


----------



## Faerie

Tye Diggs is going to be in the spinoff. He's yummy


----------



## excitedtraveler

-I read a little more on the fish.....it's a lot smaller when it goes in and then gets bigger as it gorges on blood and tissue. 

-We'll have to see what happens with mer/Der.  I can kind of understand.....it must be difficult worrying that your girlfriend might decide she doesn't want to live anymore.

-Loved that McSteamy/Mer scene!

-Also loved Burke and the cakes.  He is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## ddavis860

I was doing a search for Taye Diggs, I wasn't sure who he was...found this

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0972412/


----------



## Faerie

I best know him from RENT, both Broadway and the movie. He's married to Idina Menzel of both RENT and Wicked fame. He was also in the short-lived Daybreak that took Lost's spot on Wednesdays on Lost's long break (goodness I watch too much TV)


----------



## party of 3

Faerie said:


> Tye Diggs is going to be in the spinoff. He's yummy



yea he is!!!!!!!! hot,hot,hot!


----------



## spacemountain

I love Taye Diggs! It's really funny because about a year ago on the Grey's Anatomy message boards I go on we were discussing that Kate Walsh and Taye Diggs would make a very hot couple and now he's in the spin-off. Sometimes I swear Shonda reads those boards.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Okay,

After having to watch the repeat, all I can say is wow!

I love Jane Doe, let's be honest that would be anyone of us if we were stuck on bed rest near a nurse's station.   

Part of me actually wants Mer and Der to break up.  And yes I'm rooting for Callie, you have to feel bad for her.   


and of course Taye Diggs = Yummy!  Though it took a while after him playing the jerk he did on Will & Grace for me to say that again.


----------



## ddavis860

ddavis860 said:


> That fish was mentioned in a movie.  Sean Connery and Lorraine Bracco, "Medicine Man"... about peeing in the amazon, and the fish swims up.  I always thought it was a little fish though.  The way the men were all standing like it was hurting them...too funny...



Would you believe that movie was just on.  It talks about the fish, and the barbs that prevent from pulling it out, has to be cut out...

Weird...


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

pezheadmeg said:


> Just let me know if they have any
> 
> 
> Though I still think that's more of a coffe mug slogan.



I went to the Backlot tour and could not find any Grey stuff, so I asked the CM. She said they were all sold out of everything, she also said that there was some in ABC Commisionary, but they are sold out as well. I was really bummed.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, we're only 25 minutes into this episode, and it's really annoying me!!!     I want normal Grey's!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Through that whole episode I just knew Mer's stepmom was going to die.  I didn't like that plot twist, and when her father slapped her, I wanted to slap him.

Eva is getting more interesting...I hope they can bring some closure to her story...

Addison's new show.  I can't say I was drawn in 100% but I would watch again.  Loved the elevator voice...too funny...

"I'm going to kiss you with tongue...OK?"  "OK"  ummmmm... YEAH OK!!!

My DS just reminded me of the whole "He who smelt it dealt it" fart logic way of life...made for quite a laugh in the car pool this morning...

LOVED the "lunch show"...and then the repeat in an hour "and that time it's wet"

Can a Dr go to any hospital and practice?  I thought you had to have priveleges...but then again, they have some crazy writing on Grey's medically speaking...they need a better medical advisor...

I'm going to rewatch over the weekend...but it wasn't my fav episode...


----------



## excitedtraveler

It wasn't my favorite episode either.  I would have rathered just a regular Grey's.

-I can't beleive Susan died either!  We're just gettiing to know and like her.

-I thought they could have gotten a cute guy for the lunch show.....he was a bit of a doof.

-I loved when Christina was asking Callie to be a bridesmaid in front of the mothers and they were like cursing at weachother under their breaths.  They are alike in some ways.

-Addison did tell someone to contact the Cheif of Staff at the hospital so that she could operate there.  I don't know if it's just that easy though.  Even in an emergency situation I think the OBGYN on call with privledges would have had to do the surgery.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I acutally liked the show.. especially if that is any indication of what the spin-off could be... NOW, don't get me wrong.. I would have loved to see more of GA itself..

As for Mer's dad.. I wanted to smack the stuffing right out of him.. I know it's the dramatics of the news..but I personally think it was wrong that they had her tell him and not them..after all the Chief should have told him and let Thatcher punch his lights out for the divorce and such...but I do like the Chief not what he has done in the past...

I hope Eva's story has a happy ending..

The tongue issue was hilarious.. DD stayed up to watch it with us last night..leds to great mother/daughter chats.. To which I told DD if a boy says that to you.. Look at him, slap him and walk away!  She laughed and said but mom that ruins the date... I said for that day... but if he likes you... he will ask you out again! (I guess that is all the more reasons she is lucky to have 4 brothers!)

Fart logic.. I almost fell off the couch laughing at that one!

The elevator lady was a hoot.. I loved the fact that Addy was laughing it up and than was calling it the "horny" place! LOL

I'm looking forward to next week..
I was sorry to see Mer's Stepmom pass.. that was leading to some great scenes of her trying to be there for her.


----------



## excitedtraveler

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> I went to the Backlot tour and could not find any Grey stuff, so I asked the CM. She said they were all sold out of everything, she also said that there was some in ABC Commisionary, but they are sold out as well. I was really bummed.




You can buy Grey's stuff online on the ABC website too.


----------



## excitedtraveler

PrincessNancy96 said:


> As for Mer's dad.. I wanted to smack the stuffing right out of him.. I know it's the dramatics of the news..but I personally think it was wrong that they had her tell him and not them..after all the Chief should have told him and let Thatcher punch his lights out for the divorce and such...but I do like the Chief not what he has done in the past...



I thought the same thing.  Surely someone else could have given Thatcher the news.....someone not so closly involved.   Maybe Mer said "No, I'll do it."


----------



## ddavis860

I guess they felt it was better coming from Mer, his daughter.  Honestly, that news isn't good from anyone...but Nancy, I loved your idea of him punching the cheif.  

Why didn't Der go after her?  These people are so unlike real life sometimes.  It was like she got slapped and everyone just stood there...Bailey, cheif, Der...I would have been in that room as soon as I saw his hand up...

The horney elevator got George and Izzie again...LOL...

I forgot the Callie and Christina cussing eachother scene...my DS didn't get it, and I had to explain what they were saying with their eyes...

Oh, can Izzie be any MORE stupid...asking Christina why Callie was a bridesmaid... She is really making me mad!!  

Forgot about everyone asking Bailey " You've been married a long time..."  She is hands down a great character!

Sooo, OK, I didn't hate it, and I know my DS is going to be using "Fart Logic" for YEARS to come  Oh joy


----------



## PrincessNancy96

excitedtraveler said:


> I thought the same thing.  Surely someone else could have given Thatcher the news.....someone not so closly involved.   Maybe Mer said "No, I'll do it."



I figured that is probably what she did too... I also wish Der would have went after her!


----------



## Faerie

I think "Private Practice" is going to be good, and I'll watch it because I love Addison's character. Oh yes, and Taye Diggs is yummy.

As for regular Gray's - Thatcher is an @ss and needs to go find a hole. Derek - why stand outside Mer's house and watch her drink with her roomies? Why not go in? Mark? You cheated on Addison again and again and again... don't look all sad and pathetic that she left. I heart Bailey. She rocks. Gizzie - don't even know what to think. Looks like the writers are not going to let that storyline go


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> Gizzie


----------



## spacemountain

I loved the entire episode except for Susan dying. I was so mad that she did. I am so excited for the spin-off. Kate Walsh is a great actress and I was glad that she was able to go back to her comic routes for this episode, her storylines are usually so serious. Gizzie, sigh... I think right now they have great chemistry but I'm worried that it will eventually ruin their friendship. And oh how I love Burtina! All of the wedding scenes were great. And I was so glad Burke told off "Momma".


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

hey guys, I just read that ABC is going to announce whether or not they will do the spin-off on May 15th.    (ok, I know some of you liked it, but I hated it!! I actually couldn't wait for the episode to be over )


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

Here is a thought. I know that they are all doctors and make really good money, but how come most of them (Addison, the chief, Callie, Sloan,...) live in Hotels? They can't rent an apartment? I just don't understand that. Just curious.


----------



## excitedtraveler

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> Here is a thought. I know that they are all doctors and make really good money, but how come most of them (Addison, the chief, Callie, Sloan,...) live in Hotels? They can't rent an apartment? I just don't understand that. Just curious.



YEah it is a little strange.  I can understand them all living in a hotel at some point but most of them (except for Sloan) have been in a hotel for a while and are settled enough to commit to an apt.


----------



## ddavis860

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> Here is a thought. I know that they are all doctors and make really good money, but how come most of them (Addison, the chief, Callie, Sloan,...) live in Hotels? They can't rent an apartment? I just don't understand that. Just curious.



I don't know...It's kind of nice to have someone come in and make up the beds, give me fresh towels, clean that potty.... mmmmmmmm...nice... ...Oh, sorry, drifted into vacation land...


----------



## ddavis860

It's a new Grey's tonight, and it didn't make the "must watch" list?  What's with that?


----------



## Faerie

Okay, I understand Thatcher is upset and all but man, that was some talking to he gave Mer. Unacceptable. I hope it doesn't effect her test!

edit to add: HOT DARN!


----------



## Faerie

HOLY CRAP 

Okay, is it some unwritten rule that happy marriages cannot happen in Seattle?


----------



## ddavis860

Thatcher needs to be slapped...what a jerk!

Boy, Izzie is really playing with George's head.  And next week she is going to say she is in love with him?  Sheesh...

Adelle didn't look so good at the end of the show...

Poor Addison, everyone is prego...but she is an OB so what does she expect?

Loved when Burke said he didn't see Addison naked yet...too funny...

Have to watch again tomorrow...


----------



## disneyfan2

Can someone pleeeease tell me what i missed,  i fell asleep and missed it. I am in Canada so i can't even watch the ABC reruns


----------



## Faerie

disneyfan2 - you may be able to get it on abc.com tomorrow - if not, head to televisionwithoutpity.com. They'll have a full recap up in the next couple of days but a recaplet will be up tomorrow morning (may even be tonight)

I'm a TV-oholic and I LOVE that site


----------



## disneyfan2

Thank you faery i checked my listing and it is on tomorrow evening.  Yes i am a TV nut too!!!


----------



## ddavis860

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otTKkXZ3sQ4

The promo for next week...

Thanks Faerie for the televisionwithoutpity site...I've never gone there before.  The recap is up, and message boards.  Interesting....


----------



## pezheadmeg

Have to rewatch tonight.   


Was that Thatcher's daughter in the bar with McDreamy at the end?  I really think it was.


----------



## excitedtraveler

That's the rumor.  They're saying that it might be Lexie, Thatcher's daughter who is a med student.


----------



## party of 3

ok i was so sick last night  that i just could not watch it. i went to bed. so today i tried to stay away from this thread because i want to watch it tonight.....but..... i caved in and read this thread. omg, if that is thacher's daughter with mcdreamy i'm gonna be real mad!  i'm telling ya, real mad! i really have to see it tonight.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I can't believe tonight is the finale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Yep, I'm ready.. Well, almost ready.. We have soccer practice, a music program and a jr. leader meeting.. I've already told DD she better run to the van because I'm not missing this finale!!! No way, no how... plus the jr. leader meeting and the music program is at the same time.. so DH is going to the music program and I'm running between the two events!  DH has the harder job because he has to deal with 4 of the 5 kids.. I have one! LOL  It's a trade off night! hee hee!


----------



## party of 3

i can not wait!!!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

It's going to be good.  I'm sure it's Lexie Grey, hopefully they'll clear it up tonight.

How am I going to survive until September?


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

pezheadmeg said:


> It's going to be good.  I'm sure it's Lexie Grey, hopefully they'll clear it up tonight.
> 
> How am I going to survive until September?



Reruns!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddavis860

I hate that it's the finale!  Seems like it just started...

We talking during tonight?  Who has the snacks?  I have popcorn  Icecream, and pudding


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ddavis860 said:


> We talking during tonight?  Who has the snacks?  I have popcorn  Icecream, and pudding




I'll change the title to alert to possible spoilers, so we can talk if we want and nobody will find out info if the haven't seen it yet!   

I've got icecream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please don't let McDreamy be McJerky!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I can't check in til afterwards.. DH is going to be working on a work issue while I'm watching MY show..

If McDreamy ends up with the sister I will be one fuming .. but ooooh, I hear the starting song..
Gotta run..grab my mountain dew and baked lays chips! Yep, nutrition! NOT!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

"Oooh, I get it.....my wedding is about you!"    that was so funny!   

'yeah, you should be worried' -- ugh, that was not very McDreamy like


----------



## ddavis860

"Dump Yang and marry me"   

Cheif Resident Callie Torres!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

So....Chief of Surgery is..........   

Richard and Adele...


----------



## ddavis860

Will Izzie just leave it alone?  

Love the no eyebrows!


----------



## ddavis860

Shocking!!!  

George FAILED?!?

Burke gone?

Alex lost Rebecca?

Christina made me so sad!

Der and Mer over?

Der turned down cheif?

WOW!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Ok, I'm really kind of bummed....

that wasn't like a finale to me....not like the McDreamy/Finn thing last year at the prom...it could have been any weekly episode, except it was all SAD!!!!  And I don't want to be SAD about this til it starts again in Sept!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh, yeah, Lexie Grey too!!!!!   Funny how she met Derek in Joe's bar the night before her internship starts, just like w/Meredith!!  

Alex and Ava--so had my hopes up there, but she's gone

ok, Joe and Walter got the babies...that was good...!

Izzie--so sad

George failed!  what???   what now??

Burke's vows were awesome....glad we at least got to hear them in the OR...   

and I REALLLLLLLLLLLLY thought that when Callie got chief res, that somehow, Bailey would have gotten special approval to be chief of surgery, and that that part would have been a happy ending.

Cristina-- I'm FREE?   OMG!

Mer: "it's SO over"?   whaaaaaaaaaatttt??

yuck!


----------



## ddavis860

Yup, I think Callie was the only one happy.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! Wow! Sorry girls DH snatched the computer and was on it til after midnight! Can you believe it?

Callie as chief resident.. Poor Miranda... I just adore her!  
Shocking!!! 

George FAILED?!? Wow! That was a surprise...but now having meet LEXI (which by the way threw my DH for a loop on his fly by gotta catch a GA fix).. I wonder what he will decide... and will he just leave the show to "find" himself after the speech Izzy "so stole from Burke"?

Burke gone?  Wow! Wasn't expecting that...but knew he would do something.. and the fact he took his Grams picture and his trumpet and favorite CD's and left her the apartment (so to speak).... Finally Christina found emotion...but too late... but yet she seemed so relieved to be "FREE" as she termed it... 

Alex lost Rebecca?  What was he thinking? She was begging for him to ask her to stay... I really appreciated Addy telling him the obvious in the church..and him realizing what had just "got away"... Now, will the season start w/ him trying to locate her??? Maybe, hopefully.. .hum???

Christina made me so sad!  "Momma stole her eyebrows!".. Poor girl... 

Der and Mer over?  I felt so bad for DER.. I just wanted to jump right in that screen and take his troubles away!! Poor guy.. Just love him..and his statement that he loved her and was in it for the duration... and that she kept running away from him..and than for her to say she needed to get to the church.. just wanted to smack the girl... Now what will she do when she finds out one of the new interns is her SISTER!! Holy crap!!! Especially if she attempts to get with DER.. things may get a bit ugly.. 

Der turned down chief?  I about flipped when that segment came back on... because I thought earlier in the show he didn't get the job....now, what will Richard do??  And what will Der do?? Just a few shows back he was contemplating on how Mer complicated his possible job as chief.. She's being a pain and he could have just walked away and taken that job..but he loves her... 

Now on to the serious side note.. Who is coming to my house on May 26th by 9am.. so we can leave to go downtown?? Why do you ask???.. So we can droll over McDreamy.. He is going to be at the 500 Festival Parade again this year! So, DH said last night.. he would be taking us to see the parade!! Woo Hoo! Yipee! Yeah!


----------



## ddavis860

There you are Nancy...I figured DH had your puter...

Yeah, it was a rocky show last night.  My DH and DS15 were watching with me, neither is a big fan, so it was kind of strange for them...

I agree it was a sad show.  Everyone had a bad day.

Callie was the only one having a rather good one, but does she seem a little desparate about the baby thing to anyone else?  And her watching Izzie in the church was too weird.

I'm not a fan of Izzie's story line right now.  I just can't see her loving George any more than just a friend.  I can't see him leaving Callie for Izzie, and if he does, that will really tick me off.

Lexi and Der?  Can't see that either... Hopefully Der is smarter than that.  I didn't get to hear his "speech" to Mer, DH and DS started talking right then.

I have to rewatch next week sometime.  Can't believe that was a season finale though.  Nothing was finished.  Every storyline is up in the air, and honestly, it just seemed too much and rushed for a 1hr show.  My head was spinning


----------



## Faerie

I used to love Izzie. I hate what they've done to her character. She's just pathetic. I love her friendship with George but this "relationship" yuck. 

I think that the Chief is still going to be Chief which makes me happy but I too thought that Baliey was going to end up Chief there for a minute. Good for Callie though. 

So George failed the surgical exam, could he swap to another practice if he wanted? Family medicine maybe? Hummm, no idea how that works

I wonder if Burke being "gone" has to do with the incident earlier this year? This was a way to write him off?


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> I wonder if Burke being "gone" has to do with the incident earlier this year? This was a way to write him off?



Do you think he is really gone?  He was angry that he didn't get Cheif, so maybe he is really gone...

Was Christina happy she was "free" or overwhelmed and upset?  She had a meltdown, which didn't seem like she was happy, but they can put any spin they want next season...I loved how Mer just cut her out of the dress...that was classic...


----------



## pezheadmeg

What an episode      A little over melodramatic, but that's what Grey's is all about.   


Okay, George failed, Calie's Chief Resident.  I don't think Burke is gone, but poor Christina, she was ready for a melt down.  Izzie sucks, I mean you see how happy George is why ruin it?  Bailey will survive, though I was still routing for McSteamy to become chief.   

And it is Lexi Grey, talk about Mer having even more issues.


----------



## excitedtraveler

I really liked this episode although it wasn't a particularly happy one.

*The chief and Adele, that was kind of happy......she lost his baby, but it looks like they will get back togehter.  My guess is that they will get back together, he will still be Chief and tthey will adopt one of those babies and try to start over.

*I am hating Izzy too....just let George give his marriage a chance!  I find it hard to believe she's in love with him too.  She was just engaged to Denny not that long ago!!

*Interesting how they left the door open for George _and_ Burke to leave....or not.

That Lexi is awfully happy and friendly with the men for someone who just lost her mother!


----------



## fAnnF

excitedtraveler said:


> That Lexi is awfully happy and friendly with the men for someone who just lost her mother!



Thank you! I didn't get that. 


It was an odd episode it ended and I was like that was it? I'm not sure if it's really over for Mer and Der.  

Maybe Cheif will come back for another year and then Baliey will be Chief. 

The last I heard on the Burke contract is that it wasn't being renewed, so I don't think he's coming back. Poor Christina, she'll probally move in with Meridith though. 

Can we bring back Denny and just let Izzy be happy again. (I know this can't happen but still) 

Calie does seem a little dersperate to have a baby. 

Maybe this past season can all be a dream. 

There are 2 things that will happen when we return:
1)we leave where we left off. 
2)we learn more about the new interns and follow them around.


----------



## pezheadmeg

excitedtraveler said:


> That Lexi is awfully happy and friendly with the men for someone who just lost her mother!


 

I had theories on that when I thought it was Lexi Grey last week:


"Fake" Mom paid more attention to younger daughter;
Dr. Lexi Grey is in pure denial that her mother is dead;
It's an act of defiance to piss Thatcher off.


----------



## fAnnF

pezheadmeg said:


> I had theories on that when I thought it was Lexi Grey last week:
> 
> 
> "Fake" Mom paid more attention to younger daughter;
> Dr. Lexi Grey is in pure denial that her mother is dead;
> It's an act of defiance to piss Thatcher off.



  #3 Just made my day. He really gets on my nerves. There is just something about him, that doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## fAnnF

Sorry bit of an Off Topic Question:
Where did the "Mc" Start? I've seen every episode, but don't remember when and how it happened. I'm getting ready to do a Grey's page and wanted to put it in there. as well as my favorite quote:
CRISTINA: "McSexy?"
MEREDITH: "That's not right."
IZZIE: "McYummy?"
CRISTINA: "Mmm... no."
MEREDITH: "McSteamy."
CRISTINA: "There it is!"
IZZIE: "Yup."
GEORGE: "Allow me to choke back some McVomit."


----------



## usewickhouse

I am so confused...and I watch the show every week.  I thought MER was an only child, I had no idea she had a sis?  Where has this sis been while MER was taking care of her sick Mom and dealing with her Dad and his new family.  I honestly do not remember them ever really talking about her?  Where and when did I miss this?  

I heard that George and Burke both may not return next season?  It was on one of those E.T. type shows the other day.  I also feel the Chief will return and take his job back from Callie, who might I say is a bit odd.  I am not really in love with her character.  I also feel they have made an incredible mess of the Izzy/George storyline.  How many women do you know that end up sleeping with their best guy friend actually fall head over heels in love with them?  I would say not many, now I know it's T.V. and they need to be dramatic but they just do NOT fit as lovers.  DER and MER better stay together but I do think throwing the baby sis in the new triangle is GENIOUS!  The show was really good but I agree it was too short for all the material they needed to get through and another hour would have been GREAT!  I can not wait until next season to see what unfolds!  Have a really GREAT summer everyone and keep watching the BEST show on T.V.!  I do have a new love though...Brother's and Sister's, does anybody know if there is a thread on that show?  Would love to chat about their ending too.


----------



## fAnnF

usewickhouse said:


> I am so confused...and I watch the show every week.  I thought MER was an only child, I had no idea she had a sis?  Where has this sis been while MER was taking care of her sick Mom and dealing with her Dad and his new family.  I honestly do not remember them ever really talking about her?  Where and when did I miss this?
> 
> I heard that George and Burke both may not return next season?  It was on one of those E.T. type shows the other day.  I also feel the Chief will return and take his job back from Callie, who might I say is a bit odd.  I am not really in love with her character.  I also feel they have made an incredible mess of the Izzy/George storyline.  How many women do you know that end up sleeping with their best guy friend actually fall head over heels in love with them?  I would say not many, now I know it's T.V. and they need to be dramatic but they just do NOT fit as lovers.  DER and MER better stay together but I do think throwing the baby sis in the new triangle is GENIOUS!  The show was really good but I agree it was too short for all the material they needed to get through and another hour would have been GREAT!  I can not wait until next season to see what unfolds!  Have a really GREAT summer everyone and keep watching the BEST show on T.V.!  I do have a new love though...Brother's and Sister's, does anybody know if there is a thread on that show?  Would love to chat about their ending too.




Thatcher (Mer's father) remarried Susan(fake mommy) and they had 2 girls. Leixe(who we just met) and the one with the baby from season 2.  Mer knows about the baby sister but not the older one.  I would have thought that fake mommy would have told her though. 
Callie is Chief Resident, the position Baliey was wanting. Richard was Chief of Surgery. He offered Cheif to Der and he turned it down.


----------



## fAnnF

Shonda Rhimes Discusses Season 3 Finale


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

fAnnF said:


> Thatcher (Mer's father) remarried Susan(fake mommy) and they had 2 girls. Leixe(who we just met) and the one with the baby from season 2.  Mer knows about the baby sister but not the older one.  I would have thought that fake mommy would have told her though.
> Callie is Chief Resident, the position Baliey was wanting. Richard was Chief of Surgery. He offered Cheif to Der and he turned it down.





I kind of missed that whole sister thing too. You would have thought that they would have been mentioned an older sister especially since they had a child in medical school. Maybe they mentioned it and I completely missed it.

I agree abut Izzie and George. That story line needs to end soon.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

They did mention having a child in med school but they never gave her name..nor any indication that she was about ready for the intern program... 
It's just kind of amazing that they are "so close" in age.... one just leaves intership...the other comes in....maybe Mer waited a while to go through it or something... it's all in the writing I guess!!!


----------



## usewickhouse

fAnnF said:


> Thatcher (Mer's father) remarried Susan(fake mommy) and they had 2 girls. Leixe(who we just met) and the one with the baby from season 2.  Mer knows about the baby sister but not the older one.  I would have thought that fake mommy would have told her though.
> Callie is Chief Resident, the position Baliey was wanting. Richard was Chief of Surgery. He offered Cheif to Der and he turned it down.


Thanks for the update!!!  And thanks for clarifying the chief resident and chied of surgery thing.  I totally thought Callie was taking Richard's job.  I need to lock myself in a room when I watch these shows.  My house is so crazy at that time of night that I can only hear 1/2 of what's going on.  I sometimes watch the re-runs on Friiday night so I can see what I missed.  Wish I had done that this week!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Mer made a comment at one point about how she waited to go to Med school.  It was something to Alex regarding how she remembered what it was like to not take anything serious and party all the time.  

Of course I can't remember what episode it was in.  But we know her and Lexi are at least six years apart if Thatcher and Ellis split when she was five.


Maybe, come summer I'll buy Season 1 and Season 2 on DVD and schedule time to watch every Thursday night.


----------



## ksjayhawks

Here is a link to the writers blog that explains a lot about the show.

http://www.greyswriters.com/


----------



## Ellasgirls

My fav:
izzie (i think) "She's Callie O'Malley"...that entire scene was hilarious!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

McDreamy and McSteamy are currently 30 minutes from my house at the Indy Motor Speedway!!
McDreamy and McSteamy were in the parade yesterday.. I didn't go down due to rain....
BUT McDreamy drove the pace car to start the race!!!!


----------



## excitedtraveler

It was actually Alex who said "Dude, she's Callie O'Malley"  So funny!

So cool that McSteamy & McDreamy were so close to you!!!


----------



## Ellasgirls

excitedtraveler said:


> It was actually Alex who said "Dude, she's Callie O'Malley"  So funny!
> 
> So cool that McSteamy & McDreamy were so close to you!!!



ok, a lot off topic but is your name Sheri... my name is Sheri (spelled the SAME way! and we are going to WDW almost at the same time!). Thanks for clarifying Alex said it...now I remember.  That was way to funny!


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:


> McDreamy and McSteamy are currently 30 minutes from my house at the Indy Motor Speedway!!
> McDreamy and McSteamy were in the parade yesterday.. I didn't go down due to rain....
> BUT McDreamy drove the pace car to start the race!!!!





O M G !!!! rain kept you away from mcdreamy????? i so wish he was near me. i'd HAVE to go!!!!! nothing could kept me away from my mcdreamy!!!!
sounds kinda like i'm a stalker, doesn't it????


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> sounds kinda like i'm a stalker, doesn't it????




    

McDreamy...


----------



## excitedtraveler

There's nothing wrong with a little friendly stalking!  

Yes, Sheri, I am Sheri too! You don't see it spelled that way too often.


----------



## Faerie

Just head that Isiah Washington's contract is not being renewed.... guess that's the last of Dr. Burke


----------



## ddavis860

Faerie said:


> Just head that Isiah Washington's contract is not being renewed.... guess that's the last of Dr. Burke




Yup, this is what I got...

Isaiah Washington Let Go from Grey's Anatomy
THURSDAY JUNE 07, 2007 10:20 PM EDT

By Mary Green


The speculation is over: After a controversial season, Isaiah Washington will not be returning to Grey's Anatomy, his rep and ABC Television Studio have confirmed. 

Howard Bragman, Washington's publicist, says Washington's option was not renewed, and released this statement from the actor: "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it any more." 

Bragman did not elaborate on the statement, a reference to the 1976 film Network.

The cast was notified Thursday night of the final decision, which, says a source close to the situation, was a long time coming. In the end, the source says, Washington's behavior made him a liability. 

Rumors ran rampant following the season finale  during which Washington's character, Dr. Preston Burke, broke up with his fiancée, Christina Yang (Sandra Oh), and moved out of their apartment  that Washington would not be returning. 

The actor first came under fire last fall after getting into an altercation with Patrick Dempsey, during which he allegedly referred to castmate T.R. Knight with a homophobic slur. 

Washington later apologized, checked into rehab, met with gay leaders and recently released a PSA decrying the use of hate speech.


----------



## Faerie

Since I perfer George over Preston, I'm glad that T.R. Knight will still be around.....


----------



## excitedtraveler

I'm kind of sad.  Preston Burke was one of my favorite characters.  It's too bad that Isiah had to be a such a jerk.  I'm thinking a lot more went on besides just the homophobic slur and that was the last straw.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

just a little McBump!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, when does the season start.. I need to get it on the calendar and than watch the last episode again to make sure I'm remembering things..
and remember the spin off is Private Practice w/ Addison!!   I plan on watching it too!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I need it back.  There's nothing on TV this summer.   

Though Army Wives isn't too bad.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I'm waay more excited for Private Practice!!  but i must admit i will take ANYTHING esp. since this summer was such a dud of a season! Heroes comes back monday at least!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I need my McDreamy fix....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

went to the movies today and almost jumped out of my chair when I saw McDreamy in the preview for Enchanted!!       
Oh yeah, I'll be going to see that!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That movie was filmed some in NYC.. Remember, my stepsons and his mom's side of the family happened upon the set and they called me so I knew they were seeing McDreamy! They wanted to make my day! Boy did they!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oh yeah!!  I did forget about that!  My dh wasn't too thrilled that I was lovin' that preview so much...  

ok, I found the season premiere date...it's Thurs Sept 27.
Wait, I need a ticker for that!!  (gonna do that later!   )

I got a gift card to i-tunes last Christmas, and I bought season 3 of GA...I rewatched the WHOLE season!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

cool!  it works!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Thank you! Now, you have to remember to come post daily because I'm depending on YOUR ticker!! (cause the kids moved my calendar... oh, kids!! Where is mommy's calendar?)


----------



## excitedtraveler

Love the ticker!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I was ready to rearrange my Disney vacation plans if the permeir was the 20th.  I'm actually relieved it's the week after I get back.   

Even funnier, I figured out my six degrees of seperation to the Grey's.  Maybe I'm way too bored at work.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> I was ready to rearrange my Disney vacation plans if the permeir was the 20th.



now THERE'S a GA fan!!


----------



## excitedtraveler

What night is Addison's show supposed to be on?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ooh, that's a good question!


----------



## fAnnF

excitedtraveler said:


> What night is Addison's show supposed to be on?



Wednesday Night either 8 or 9 I don't remember.


----------



## excitedtraveler

Good!  I was wondering if they were going to piggyback it with GA or give it a night of it's own.  I like it's own night better b/c then it gives me 2 nights of TV to look forward to!  Hopefully it's at 9pm so I can have everyone safely in bed before it starts.


----------



## jedi_librarian

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

psssttt.....hiya Jedi


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey Jedi, where in the world have you been hiding yourself?? I haven't talked to you in ages!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

let's get this McAwesome thread hopping again!!!!


----------



## excitedtraveler

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> let's get this McAwesome thread hopping again!!!!




Well we won't have too much to talk about until the season starts.   

Any new GA gossip?  I heard that Ellen pompeo was badmouthing Paris Hilton because she is famous for doing nothing.  That's all I got.


----------



## jedi_librarian

Hey, Nancy and Michelle!! 

I haven't been on much


----------



## spacemountain

I heard that Elizabeth Reaser (who plays Rebecca/Ava/Jane Doe) will be back on this season but they don't know how many episodes yet.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

spacemountain said:


> I heard that Elizabeth Reaser (who plays Rebecca/Ava/Jane Doe) will be back on this season but they don't know how many episodes yet.



woo hoo!  I want to see what happens with Alex and Ava!


----------



## excitedtraveler

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> woo hoo!  I want to see what happens with Alex and Ava!



ME too!  I really wanted them to get together!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I'm personally waitiing to see what happens between McDreamy and Mer's little sister.  

Though Alex deservers to be happy too.


----------



## excitedtraveler

pezheadmeg said:


> I'm personally waitiing to see what happens between McDreamy and Mer's little sister.
> 
> Though Alex deservers to be happy too.



I'm hoping NOTHING!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> I'm personally waitiing to see what happens between McDreamy and Mer's little sister.


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> woo hoo!  I want to see what happens with Alex and Ava!





i waiting for that one too! i love alex. i think he's great. of course, he's not my mcdreamy!!!!!




pezheadmeg said:


> I'm personally waitiing to see what happens between McDreamy and Mer's little sister.





excitedtraveler said:


> I'm hoping NOTHING!



i'm hoping nothing too! 


i can NOT wait for the new season to start. thanks MO2DK thanks for the ticker! BUT you know i'll need a reminder that day!!!!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

The scene in the bar said it all.  

Then again maybe I should don the flame proof suit.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## DisneyBride'03

Found you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Found you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




   Hey guys, this is my friend, who I dragged over here from the resorts board!!   Glad you found us!   (and if you don't watch McDreamy  , just jump right in any of the chatty threads!!)     

We'll need a "Jack is Back" thread in a few months!


----------



## party of 3

welcome! any friend of Mo2DK is a friend of ours!!!!!!
glad to have you here. 
can't wait to see MY mcdreamy!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> welcome! any friend of Mo2DK is a friend of ours!!!!!!
> glad to have you here.
> can't wait to see MY mcdreamy!!!!!!




aww, thanks!    

ps--what do you mean YOUR mcdreamy?


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> ps--what do you mean YOUR mcdreamy?



aaahhh he IS!!!!!! now i've told you before, he's MY mcdreamy!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> aww, thanks!
> 
> ps--what do you mean YOUR mcdreamy?





party of 3 said:


> aaahhh he IS!!!!!! now i've told you before, he's MY mcdreamy!!!!!



 to all our new members in this thread..

Now you two... I don't know why you all are claiming him... YOU KNOW THAT HE IS ALL MMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the welcome

Although I dont swoon for McDreamy....I know..perish the thought..lol..he was good in the movie Freedom Writers!! And I dont "swoon" fpr Kiefer...but Loove 24!!!! (for)
The last actor I really swooned for was Daniel Craig, the new 007 and those piercing blue eyes that look like they can undress you...oh, perish that thought!! lol


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

DisneyBride'03 said:


> piercing blue eyes that look like they can undress you...oh, perish that thought!! lol




oh my!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

oops...I took your thread to the PG 13 level.....lol


----------



## jedi_librarian

Settle, ladies....settle

We can all share McDreamy


----------



## pezheadmeg

You all can have McDreamy,  just leave me my McSteamy.   


and welcome Disbride, are you sure you really want to be dealign with us?


----------



## party of 3

welcome new friends.

now i will tell you ALL for the last time,

my mcdreamy!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, I get McDreamy on Thursday night... We can put him in a rotation!!!  

29 days til the season premire.. where's my calendar.. hold on...Woo hoo!! NO meets away.. the events are afterschool practice and DS6's soccer game that will be done by 7:15pm!!! Now, to tell DH he is cooking dinner that night!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

bumping this back up (from page 2! )   

it's SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I'm right there with you, can't wait. 

Lisa


----------



## Faerie

Anyone planning on watching Private Practice? I haven't heard anything good which is too bad since I love so much of the cast


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Faerie said:


> Anyone planning on watching Private Practice? I haven't heard anything good which is too bad since I love so much of the cast


  \

I plan to watch it- I liked the spin-off show in May.  We will have to wait and see how it does.  

Less then 2 weeks until the start of Grey's!
S


----------



## pezheadmeg

anyone else in shock that Izzy won the emmy?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> anyone else in shock that Izzy won the emmy?



I'm a bit surprised, but she did have a big year w/all the Denny stuff...   I'm just glad that a GA girl won!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Izzy won the Emmy.. well, okay.. 
I'm ready for Private Practice and GA.. I have a function on Thursday night now w/ DD.. so now I have to make sure we are flying in the house 10 mins. prior to show time or we are gonna have a meltdown here!


----------



## excitedtraveler

I was a little surprised about Izzy, but I am happy for her and happy that it was someone from GA. 

I plan on watching Private practice.  I am an Addison fan, so I will give it a shot.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I'm planning on watching PP too, but then I'm a fan of Tim Daly, he's too cute.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I got a McDreamy fix last night.. 
I watched Sweet Home Alabama.. MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.. DH said he had to laugh.. I heard his voice.. and was glancing through a scrapbook magazine..and smiled, looked up, and he said I didn't touch the book til the end of the movie!


----------



## jedi_librarian

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I got a McDreamy fix last night..
> I watched Sweet Home Alabama.. MY ALL TIME FAVORITE.. DH said he had to laugh.. I heard his voice.. and was glancing through a scrapbook magazine..and smiled, looked up, and he said I didn't touch the book til the end of the movie!



I forgot he was in that movie!

Of course, you could always watch "Can't buy me love"...THAT's a classic


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I didn't realize he was in it at all..that was before he was McDreamy...but it was a nice sight!!! 

I still need to see Freedom Writers, I know he was a major role but he was still in it.. and Enchanted should be out soon with him in it... 

Next week can't get here soon enough!  Thursday everyone keeps calling and asking for help.. I finally told everyone I had to be home by 8:30pm.. I sure hope it doesn't start til 9pm... I told everyone I had a date!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Of course we all have "dates" that night  I've come up with a name for Tim Daly.......McYummy.......what do you think ladies?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

McYummy! Love it!


----------



## party of 3

jedi_librarian said:


> I forgot he was in that movie!
> 
> Of course, you could always watch "Can't buy me love"...THAT's a classic





i can't tell you how many times i've watched that one! i can recite it word for word. 
she calls him donald and his name is ronald! omg, i love that movie. i'll have to dig that one out! thanks.




PrincessNancy96 said:


> McYummy! Love it!



me too!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

McYummy






 McDreamy






McSteamy

not that I watch the show or anything but I gotta keep my peeps happy.


----------



## party of 3

mcdreamy's the best out of the 3! by far i might add!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

...drooling....

    

thanks, buffy!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

thanks buffy that is the wake up call I needed..


----------



## mommy2mrb

Thanks Buffy, now we can get our "fix" anytime.......I agree that McDreamy is the best, but at least we will have some eye candy on PP too


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> I CAN'T WAIT!!!



me neither!!!!!!! MY mcdreamy !!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, let's get going, ladies!!  It's almost time!!

What are the snacks for Thurs??  Nothing crunchy, so we don't miss a single word!!!    I'm voting for some McIceCream!!    

Anyone rewatch the finale a few nights ago?  Man, I forgot how draining that was!!   

See the previews yet??  "You're the girl in the bar"  " *I'm* the girl in the bar".  OH MY!!   

I don't want to see sad Mer/Der stuff!!   

Alex/Ava??  Will she be back?  In the first episode??

How sad will McSteamy be when Addie is gone??

Izzie...George...Callie.....      Is she pregnant???

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, I can't stand the wait!!!

(ps--buffy, if you're secretly reading this thread again, you better not laugh at us!  More hot man pics, yes  ....  laughing at us, no!  LOL)


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

McDreamy        


(ps--hi buffy!)


----------



## MissMet

I have to say after the first two seasons, I was disappointed in the third season. I don't know. It was just okay. I found myself really missing the days when all the interns got along, liked each other, had fun & were just plain silly. I'm really hoping this season gets back on track!! If not, I guess I'll HAVE to suffer through another season of looking at McDreamy & McSteamy. Ugh! What's a girl to do?  

I will miss Addie & Burk too! What can I say? I don't like change. And the adding in of Mer's sister the EXACT way Mer was brought into the show was a little much as well.

I'm really hoping this season is better.

Okay, now that I got that off my chest, me & Grey's can start fresh on Thursday. I've forgiven them of their offenses & it's time to start new. 

I'm so happy I found this thread, I'm the only one I know that really *GETS *Grey's like you guys do!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

MissMet said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread, I'm the only one I know that really *GETS *Grey's like you guys do!



welcome!  glad you found us!!   I agree w/you about season 3 not being so great....but even a not-great grey's episode is better than NO grey's episode!!       I do already want to smack Lexie Grey though...nobody better mess with Mer/Der (oh wait, Mer is already messing that up...it's ok McDreamy...I'll take you!)   

anyways, glad you're here....grab some snacks for Thurs night, and pop in during commercials or after the show...there's almost always someone here!!   

can't wait to see what great quotes there will be this year!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> McDreamy
> 
> 
> (ps--hi buffy!)




McMine! 


MomOf2DisneyKids said:


>



OMG! McMine Again!!!!!!   


ya know i just love to tease you about MO2DK!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

LOL PO3...I know..  
but how HOT is that pic???


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> (ps--buffy, if you're secretly reading this thread again, you better not laugh at us!  More hot man pics, yes  ....  laughing at us, no!  LOL)




   
gross, now get over here and clean my laptop. There's Cheez Its everywhere!!! 

I'm going to be so lonely on....which day.....Thursday. Good I'll stay off the boards and get something done since ya'll will be in DO NOT DISTURB mode.

Oh and  right back at ya babe!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## Faerie

I just read that Ben Vereen, my all time favorite broadway actor, is going to be on the second episode of Grays this year. YEAH!


----------



## pezheadmeg

see I go on my Disney Vacation, get soaked with rain and miss out on all the McDreamy fighting.  At least it was last week before the Season premier.    Was totally bummed, the backlot store at MGM had no Grey's paraphenilia, just when I was going to start a trivia contest for a mug of McDreamy.  

Ok gals, who's watching Private Practice tonight?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> see I go on my Disney Vacation, get soaked with rain and miss out on all the McDreamy fighting.  At least it was last week before the Season premier.    Was totally bummed, the backlot store at MGM had no Grey's paraphenilia, just when I was going to start a trivia contest for a mug of McDreamy.
> 
> Ok gals, who's watching Private Practice tonight?



me me MEEEEEEEEEEE!!!     (my kids SO better go to sleep on time!!)  

sorry it rained on you....but at ;east you were in DISNEY!!  Hope you had fun!!


----------



## Ellasgirls

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> ok, let's get going, ladies!!  It's almost time!!
> 
> What are the snacks for Thurs??  Nothing crunchy, so we don't miss a single word!!!    I'm voting for some McIceCream!!
> 
> Anyone rewatch the finale a few nights ago?  Man, I forgot how draining that was!!
> 
> See the previews yet??  "You're the girl in the bar"  " *I'm* the girl in the bar".  OH MY!!
> 
> I don't want to see sad Mer/Der stuff!!
> 
> Alex/Ava??  Will she be back?  In the first episode??
> 
> How sad will McSteamy be when Addie is gone??
> 
> Izzie...George...Callie.....      Is she pregnant???
> 
> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, I can't stand the wait!!!
> 
> (ps--buffy, if you're secretly reading this thread again, you better not laugh at us!  More hot man pics, yes  ....  laughing at us, no!  LOL)



I think both Callie and Izzie are going to wind up preggo!  YIPPPPEEE, let the games begin!


----------



## Faerie

I'll be watching Private Practice. I've heard that the second episode is far better than the first through so stick with it through two weeks.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I was so upset last night, I couldn't think straight.. so I missed PP... I will not be so mad tonight that I miss GA or the individual that mad me upset will be a missing a part of his A!


----------



## Faerie

I was pleasently surprised with PP. I think it'll be good. Although I need to get past see Amy Brenneman as Judge Amy. I love Judging Amy in reruns!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Sad thing...they don't have it as a web-epsiode so I can't catch up..


----------



## PrincessNancy96

youtube has a great promo "fall first look".. OMG! It shows Addy dancing...drops her towel....while still dancing...only for someone she knows to be in the house next door seeing her!  OMG!!!


----------



## ddavis860

I watched PP last night.  I thought some if it was really far fetched.  

I mean, a birthing room that is not equiped for surg?  

A teenager having a holistic birth...yeah right...high risk...

I have a "Judging Amy" predisposition too, but I like seeing her again.

The fight over the dead guys "swimmers"   And where was the medical intervention for that poor guy?  Aren't there any medical advisors on the show?

So far I'm not engaged with the characters, so I'll watch a few more times before deciding.  

Waiting for tonight  Who's got the snacks?


----------



## mommy2mrb

I watched, I agree with some of the "plot" lines being far fetched.......but the scene of Addison dancing was great, it was like she was releasing the old Addison and moving on.  

I will keep watching just so I can get my McYummy fix  GA here we come 

Lisa


----------



## pezheadmeg

Loved Addison last night.  The opening scene was just classic hilarious.  I'm fairly hooked already, so I'll just have to see if it gets better.

Okay, I have my chips ready for tonight, it's about time.  Now imy body  just better make it up to the end.


----------



## MissMet

Well, I'm excited about tonight. I really needed this- my mets are killing me!!! I'm not going to the game tonight so I can watch the premiere live & chat with you lovely DISers & not to mention, I can't bare being at Shea to see another loss.  

Watched PP, wasn't impressed. I'll watch it because there's nothing else on for me on Wednesdays, but it was WAY far fetched & really ridiculous. Is it bad I'm hoping for it not to do well so Addie will go back to SG?  What can I say, I don't like change. I LOVED Addie on Greys. Oh, well. I'm still super excited though!!!


----------



## New England Eeyore

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Sad thing...they don't have it as a web-epsiode so I can't catch up..



It's there now, Nancy. Maybe you were just looking too early.

I watched PP last night, but I did not love it. I agree that parts were a little far-fetched, but then again so is Grey's. I'll probably watch PP for awhile and see how it goes.

Grey's is on opposite my favorite show, The Office, tonight. I figure I'd better tape The Office and watch Grey's live so I can keep up with you ladies!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

happy season premiere night!!!!!!!!!!

hope it's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ellasgirls

Watched it in Wisconsin and I am glad to have something to do on again on Thursday nights ..... I love night time soap operas!


----------



## jedi_librarian

what the heck happened at the end??  
My DVR cut off the end of the show. I saw when George came to see Izzie, but it cut off right when she opened the door...nooooo!!!!! what'd I miss??


----------



## mommy2mrb

He said........I LOVE YOU go George  I so want those two together  they are just toooooo cute.

I am thinking Lexi is a Mini-Mer, we will have to keep an eye on that one.

So is Callie preggers or not?

So what does everyone else think?


----------



## ddavis860

I didn't get to see the whole show...kids...

I have to rewatch when it comes online.  I did see the beginning and the end...just missed most of the middle


----------



## Lisa

I don't think Callie is pregnant.  

Mini Mer is good.  I think after a bit of time, she and Meredith will develop a friendship of sorts.

Loved the break up kiss and lead in to other break up stuff with Dr. McDreamy and Meredith.  I don't want to see them break up.  And what was with Mr. McSteamy?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Can McDreamy break up with meeeee??        the end....and the preview for next week....oh my!

I loved loved loved how all the new residents were saying the exact same things that Bailey said to them!!   

Bailey and the chief...funny!

McSteamy and McDreamy...that was SO funny!

George!!  And what was that look on Izzie's face when he said it??

Alex misses Ava... 

I think Callie is NOT pregnant, and that's why she's crying next week and tells george not to tell her anything that night

I'm SO glad it's back!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

New England Eeyore said:


> It's there now, Nancy. Maybe you were just looking too early.
> 
> I watched PP last night, but I did not love it. I agree that parts were a little far-fetched, but then again so is Grey's. I'll probably watch PP for awhile and see how it goes.
> 
> Grey's is on opposite my favorite show, The Office, tonight. I figure I'd better tape The Office and watch Grey's live so I can keep up with you ladies!


Thanks, I'll track it down this morning.. Yep, it was probably way to early when I checked... I'm impatient!


jedi_librarian said:


> what the heck happened at the end??
> My DVR cut off the end of the show. I saw when George came to see Izzie, but it cut off right when she opened the door...nooooo!!!!! what'd I miss??



OMG! The best part.. He came and said "I love you too"....than it eneded!



Lisa said:


> I don't think Callie is pregnant.
> 
> Mini Mer is good.  I think after a bit of time, she and Meredith will develop a friendship of sorts.
> 
> Loved the break up kiss and lead in to other break up stuff with Dr. McDreamy and Meredith.  I don't want to see them break up.  And what was with Mr. McSteamy?


I don't want to see them break up..but if he wants to come to my house and break up.. I'm all for the break up and what came afterwards... 


MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> Can McDreamy break up with meeeee??        the end....and the preview for next week....oh my!
> 
> I loved loved loved how all the new residents were saying the exact same things that Bailey said to them!!
> 
> Bailey and the chief...funny!
> 
> McSteamy and McDreamy...that was SO funny!
> 
> George!!  And what was that look on Izzie's face when he said it??
> 
> Alex misses Ava...
> 
> I think Callie is NOT pregnant, and that's why she's crying next week and tells george not to tell her anything that night
> 
> I'm SO glad it's back!!



The previews for next week were great.. I think Callie knows it isn't going to last.. And what about the newbies thinking George was so cool by delivering the baby on his first day as an intern!!!  Go George!
McDreamy asking everyone out for drinks..   If he would have called, I would have gone with him especially if we were going to break up afterwards!
I just love Bailey..and did everyone notice all the rules that the residences gave their interns were BAILEY'S!  
George and Izzy... this could get interesting!!!
Callie needs to get a grip on being Cheif Resident or she needs to go... 
I think I will re-watch this again today so I can make sure I didn't miss anything..because DD decided to interrupt w/ Algebra homework a time of two... (I think she wanted a glimpse of McSteamy she thinks he's cute!)


----------



## aroyer

The McSteamy and McDreamy scene was absolutely hilarious!  

I loved what Mini Mer did for George at the end.  Still not sure I like her... I am a loyal person.  

ARGH- I wish Meredith would get her act together!  If McDreamy told me I was the love of his life..... sigh.


----------



## party of 3

OMG! I love it! I have been so sick all week and have hardly been on the computer at all. I was so not sure I could make it to see the entire show, but I did.

Ok where do I start. 

Mini Mer.......just like her. she can't be the girl from the bar....that was way too funny. I'm not sure about her....

George and Izzy and the whole bambi thing......loved it!

Alex and Ava...... 

what about christina and burke resigning. sad.


george at the end with izzy......love that 

and the best of the best.......
the break up and what comes with it. oh my god. PLEEEEEAAAAASSSEEE come break up with me!!!!!!!!!!! anytime, anywhere, anyplace mcdreamy!!!!!!! i'm ready for the break up with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

i just love MY mcdreamy!!!!!!

(MO2DK- did you see how big the my is above!!!!!!)


----------



## Faerie

I hate Grizzie. Hate it  hate it  hate it  . I don't see the spark with them. They were awesome friends. I feel like they threw it there just for drama and it stinks. I wish it would go away and go away fast. 

I LOVED the scene with Christina and Karev when he says he misses Rebecca and she said she misses Burke. So sweet.  

I don't know my thoughts on Gray 2.0. I think she and George could have a nice FRIENDSHIP (and please Shonda men and women can be just friends. It does happen). She's like Mer only not damaged.  

McSteamy and McDreamy. That scene was so funny. I wonder how many takes it took them to get through it without laughing.


----------



## MissMet

Everyone likes each other again...Yay!  

I loved McSteamy & McDreamy's scene together!! I've been hoping since last season that they rekindled their friendship!! 

George & Izzie- well it's about time! Although, I don't think it's gonna be that easy. I think he'll get cold feet when he sees Callie in hysterics! I don't like her- never did. She's not preggers! She just trying to get preggers because she knows she's loosing him.  Don't like her.

Mini Mer- she's okay. She's very girl next door, but I think she's got some secret serious issues, seriously! I'd love to see her with Karev. I don't like Ava/Rabecca- at all.

Oh, my Christina. I love her. She better single & miserable anyway.

Baily- she's the best, she needs to be Chief though, I miss her bossing everyone around. 

Mer & Derick - good Lord! How come my breakups have never looked like that!?  She needs to get it together. How adorable was he with his speech about Mer to McSteamy! Oy veh! He understands her so well!

Well, I'm very excited. After being so disappointed with season 3, season 4 looks to be getting on track!


----------



## ddavis860

OK, I got to finish the parts I didn't get to see last night.  I thought it was really good.

Not sure about Mer's sister... reserving judgement for a few more episodes, but I liked how she handled George.

LOVE LOVE LOVE Christine...too funny... Did I see Burke's mama in the preview for next week?  

The Bambi scene where the deer jumped up, cute...

Izzy had the same big doe eyes when George was at the door...

I think Mer is being really rude to her sis, that's just MHO.  I mean, she never said anything to her at the end, just looked at her and walked away.  Her father is the one with the problem, not the sister who never even knew about her...   

Anyway, next week looks to be good...


----------



## Faerie

I don't think Mer has ever met her sister and only found out about her in the past year (remember that seasons 1-3 just took 1 calendar year) I can understand her being a bit standoffish. Her father has been nothing to her and he blames Mer for her step-mom's death. I can understand where Mer's coming from in that regard. 

That was Mama in the previews! That's going to be interesting. $20 says Christina breaks down at some point in the episode. After her crying bout with Mer at the end of Season 3, she's showing no emotion with regards to Burke leaving - it's only been 17 days for goodness sakes!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Okay, I jotted down my thoughts last night so I could say it all in one shot.   

I would share a drink with McSteamy, even though I'd still prefer McSteamy.  The scene with the 2 of them towards the end was hilarious--nothing like guy bonding.

The I was the girl in the bar statement said it all.

My quote of the episode by far was Christina's 





> We're fine people, we do fine.


  Christina is so not fine, it's seriously obvious.

Though the whole thing when Mer was cleaning the arm was pretty funny too.  Plus, after the ending I have to agree with the George is an a$$ part.  I don't want Grizze to last, it just seems wrong.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I think that McDreamy totally knows what he is doing w/Mer breaking up with him...he knows how she is, what she can/can't handle, and hey, if it gets him lucky in the meantime, he can go w/it until she's not so dark & twisty.  LOL!  

PO3--I'm ignoring you.     

I can't decide if I'm going to like or hate Lexie yet.  I'm still mad about the bar thing.    

so do you REALLY think that George and Izzie will get together?   OMG, can you imagine if Izzie and Callie were BOTH pregnant??   

What did Bailey say that Callie said humiliated her or something?  I had to check on my dd and missed about 1 minute!

is it next Thurs yet??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey, what about everyone going into the room w/ Mer and saying 
"oh, severed arm".... 
and when Alex was slamming Callie and Izzy goes "Word"!   I about fell off the couch laughing because we used to say that all the time!
MO2DK, you can ignore PO3 all you want because you both have to understand, I saw MCDREAMY first!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

yep, mama in the previews.. that could be some fireworks!!!

I'm reserving my thoughts on Mini-Mer too...but I do like her interaction w/ George...


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> PO3--I'm ignoring you.





blah, blah, blah......
i can't hear you............

 


PrincessNancy96 said:


> MO2DK, you can ignore PO3 all you want because you both have to understand, I saw MCDREAMY first!!!



blah, blah, blah......can't hear you either.......  

you two can't ignore me!!!!!!!

for the last time folks now listen up......

my mcdreamy!!!!!! i'm shouting now!!!!

besides he lives in maine and that's only a hop, skip and a jump from me. i can be there in a couple hours. so the closest one wins!!!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Hey, what about everyone going into the room w/ Mer and saying
> "oh, severed arm"....
> and when Alex was slamming Callie and Izzy goes "Word"! I about fell off the couch laughing because we used to say that all the time!
> MO2DK, you can ignore PO3 all you want because you both have to understand, I saw MCDREAMY first!!!


 
I think I might go watch the online viewing simply for that scene.  Especially when they were all yelling at the interns to get out.

and now I'm thinking maybe I should be crushing on McDreamy, you all need another member in that feud of yours.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> and now I'm thinking maybe I should be crushing on McDreamy, you all need another member in that feud of yours.


----------



## party of 3

pezheadmeg said:


> and now I'm thinking maybe I should be crushing on McDreamy, you all need another member in that feud of yours.



let be be the 1st to tell ya, MY MCDREAMY!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

getting ready for private practice tonight...       hope it's a good one!


----------



## New England Eeyore

Okay, who cried?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, I was sobbing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

What was with that man?  Who in the world does he think he is.. That poor mom...


----------



## Faerie

I had heard that the second episode was better than the first and they were not kidding. I loved last night's episode


----------



## mommy2mrb

I cried too.....I can't even imagine that happening......


----------



## pezheadmeg

Switcher Father was an a$s, no question about it.  The money, then the insistence that he knew nothing of it.  Could see that Mom wanted whatever time she could have.

Violet at the end with the bike, so got where she was coming from.


----------



## pezheadmeg

So are we taking bets as to how soon before Callie O'Malley is no more?

and who else is waiting for the return of Mama Burke?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm so ready for tonight...and my dkids already have almost all their homework done.. soon we are starting showers and dinner so Mommy gets her TV time tonight uninterrupted (can we find a smilie saying "uh, yeah, right!")


----------



## party of 3

pezheadmeg said:


> So are we taking bets as to how soon before Callie O'Malley is no more?
> 
> and who else is waiting for the return of Mama Burke?





oh i so can not wait to see mama burke tonight!!!!!




PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'm so ready for tonight...and my dkids already have almost all their homework done.. soon we are starting showers and dinner so Mommy gets her TV time tonight uninterrupted (can we find a smilie saying "uh, yeah, right!")



i'm hoping to be able to see it uninterrupted!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok, no school for the kids tomorrow...so they think they don't need to go to bed early tonight!   Hmmph!    I'm gonna go hide in the other room (and hope they don't find me!)


----------



## MissMet

Okay. Great episode. My thoughts:

I love Yang. She so great. 

How adorable was Kirev with the baby!? So cute!

I really feel Mama is way overrated. I understand Yang being afraid of her, but what does Mer care what she has to say?! 

Oh, Baily. She needs her authority back so bad! Poor thing. I love her.

Mer needs to grow up about Mini Mer & Derek already. I mean my goodness. Don't be mad at Mini Mer, be mad at dad. And her issue with committing to Derek, if you know what your issue you have with not being able to commit to him, get over it already. The first step is admittance, you got that step down, so move on to the next step already. Geese!

Callie, what a minipulator! "I'm your wife! Not tonight, 'cause I'm your wife!" If I was George I would have said, "Aaaaand?"   Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, Goodbye!  And hello Issie & George!

That's all I got for now.


----------



## Lisa

I loved the scene with Bailey and Kirev, and the interchange with Mama and Yang.

Really hope the old spunky Callie comes back, she is just losing it.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, I loved the show last night...

I loved Kirev telling Bailey he needed to be yelled at.. she yelled and hit him a few times..and he responded with "thank you"...
Bailey definitely needs her CHIEF RESIDENCE position... Cheif made a HUGE mistake not giving it to her.... 

I liked how Mama Burke made lasting impressions on each of the staff that saw her w/ comments...that made each of them thinking...

I was glad to see McDreamy leave w/ Mer.. regardless of the situation, I still like them together... I'd like him more with me...but I have my DH who fits the bill! 

Can't wait for next week!!  NOTHING IS ON the SCHEDULE for that night!  NO practices.. just DD's dance @ the MS..but it's over at 7:30pm..


----------



## Faerie

What is it with Shonda and babies this week? Goodness. 

Anyways, Mama. She is a trip and a half. I know women like that. Heck my DBF has one. They are scary. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I wish the Izzie and George thing would die a quick and painless death like yesterday. I hate it. I loved their friendship. I hate that it was changed. 

Bailey. I loved her lashing out at Kariev last night. It was classic Bailey and wonderful. 

Meredith and Lexie. I can understand Meredith's not wanting to know Lexie. Lexie had what Mer wanted, what she missed out on. Is it Lexie's fault? No, but I can understand where Mer is coming from in that situation. 

I want Derek and Mer to live happily ever after but I don't think that's going to happen until Mer gets some serious therapy to work through her issues (which we all know she has many of)


----------



## mommy2mrb

It was a great show!  I think George needs to step up to the plate with Callie and finish it off.  Izzie had that "too much in love" look and it really bothered me, I don't think the whole George/Izzie this will last even though they are cute together.

Bailey and Yang Rocked! and Love Mama, too bad Yang and Mama didn't get to "duke" it out, do you think Mama will be back?

Alex really was great with the baby, he needs to go into OB or Ped's.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Okay, Callie so got the short stick of everything.  She deserves so much better than George.  I really really hate the whole notion of Gizzie.  Bailey and Alex, so classic, they seemed so much better after their interchange.  I love Bailey in charge, it's just Bailey.  Okay, so I think Der needs to get away from Mer, her emotional rollercoaster is going to come crashing soon. 

My Yang quote of the week:


> Carnage trumps rounds.  Write that down . . . Carnage _always_ trumps rounds


 
Did I mention that I still heart McSteamy, he was just so on top of it this week.  I'd rather stay out of the McDreamy feud anyway.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Lisa said:


> I loved the scene with Bailey and Kirev, and the interchange with Mama and Yang.
> 
> Really hope the old spunky Callie comes back, she is just losing it.



don't tell me you got sucked in too!!!!!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

FYI, McDreamy is in some Disney movie called Enchanted. It comes out November 21st.


----------



## Faerie

I LOVED that Christina quote! She rocks (and not just cause we share a name)


----------



## keahgirl8

Okay, so I finally caved.  I have been sucked in.  I am now addicted to Grey's.  I admit it.  That's the first step, right?  Admitting you have a problem?   I am now trying to catch up on the first 3 seasons whilst I am watching season 4.  It's really weird!  It's like watching a movie backwards!


----------



## Lisa

BernardandMissBianca said:


> don't tell me you got sucked in too!!!!!!!



I started watching right in the beginning of the series, just didn't post here, 64 pages of threads is intimating to anyone!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

happy grey's day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Great show last night.  LOVED Bailey with Callie, no matter what position she is in, she is #1 in my book.

Cracked up when the old guy started talking, (if only all people in comos woke up. )

And the scene with Meredith and Lexie.   Personally I would love to see the two of them develop a friendship.  I think they both need that sibling companionship giving what they both have gone thru.

keahgirl8, if you want to get caught up, check out www.televisionwithoutpity.com.  It has a write up on each show for all the seasons.  Especially good if you miss a show.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great show last night!!!
I did like the Mer/Lexie scene where she was trying to discuss the death of Lexie's mother...
And the surgery they had never done before!  McSteamy and the Chief were freaking out! LOL  Of course, McDreamy comes in and saves the day w/ an assist! 
Ok, will Dell forgive Chief for being late or missing their date???? 
Quicky in the supply closet! LOL
I loved "Really Old Guy" came right to and gave Izzy the know!  
I can't wait til next week! 
OOOH! and I really like the interaction w/ Callie and Bailey.. Bailey still is #1 with me too.. She is just too cool.. especially when she yelled at Alex again for apologizing to the intern!


----------



## aroyer

There was finally more humor last night- it wasn't quite as heavy as last year and the last episode.  I love Bailey- she is fantastic.  Old Guy was great, love all of them standing around his bed.  The Chief and McSteamy was a great story line and of course McDreamy saving the day...sigh... .


----------



## pezheadmeg

Loved the closure on really old guy.  The scene with him holdign his breath was hilarious.   

Love how Alex saved the kid, but Bailey was right to yell at him for not yelling at Norman.

Chief and Sloan wanting to make medical history yet still messing it up.  McDreamy goign off on the two of them was classic.  Loved how the friends started up immediately onto how they couldn't stand either ex-husband.

Christina quote of the week:


> Go Find your own fake emotion


Though her facial expression in teh elevator was great.

Best quote of the week:


> . . . and my own problems.  I don't have time for your fake drama.


 and we know I'm not an Izzy person.


----------



## party of 3

omg i just loved the whole show! i love bailey. she's the best. the old guy telling everyone who they were and what their story was, was so great. i loved how they were all around his bed at the end. 
oh and my mcdreamy telling the chief and mcsteamy off in the wash room. very good! and how about mcdreamy telling the chief to tell his wife the truth. love that too! and how about alex with that needle! omg! i had to turn away. way too squeamish for me!!!!
all in all~ great show!

ooohhh and what about the end?!?!?!!??


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

I have to admit, I did not care for day one of Season 4, but it has improved every week since. You gotta love Christina! " What you couldn't find an L-vat wire to cut?" I think that is how you spell it (L-vat)??? And Alex, is back to himsef for sure. He is moving on from Ava and back to making his nasty comments. I so felt for Georgie at that moment. Ok, I have to admit another thing, I miss Burke. Maybe that is why I did not like day one. I can't wait until next week.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

holy moley, it's T minus 1 hour, and I had to search way down in the list for this thread!  What is happening to us??   LOL!   

anyways, can't wait to see tonight's show.  (my kids are still awake...grr...)

snacks tonight?   I've still got halloween candy (from the bag that should have never been opened yet...the one that will have to be replaced...)


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

oooh, 48 hours of that....


----------



## Lisa

wwwahhhh, i feel asleep.  One, after hitting the age of fortysomething, should never watch tv  horizontally zzzzzzzzzzzz

I totally missed the show down between Callie and Izzy.


----------



## ddavis860

Lisa said:


> wwwahhhh, i feel asleep.  One, after hitting the age of fortysomething, should never watch tv  horizontally zzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I totally missed the show down between Callie and Izzy.



      

I'm watching it right now because I had the same problem!!  I didn't even make it through Ugly Betty


----------



## party of 3

OMG it was so good. 
MO2DK~ 48hours of that! i could so do that!!!!!

what about izzy and alex? the kleenex?

how about callie telling that guy off outside? good for her.

love that christina calls her #3 instead of her name. 

i missed some of the elevator conversation at the end. dh came in and started telling me something. i think i'm gonna have to go watch it right now so i can see the whole thing. it's just the end part i'm missing, but i'll suffer thru and watch it all!!!!! 

how about the old intern with seriously every other word. and calling the mcdreamy, mcsteamy.... i thought that was way too funny.

oh and i felt so bad for the chief's niece. and that whole situation.


----------



## pezheadmeg

ddavis860 said:


> I'm watching it right now because I had the same problem!! I didn't even make it through Ugly Betty


 
Ok, I'm the 20 something that has to go back and rewatch because she falls asleep every week.  Maybe it's a sign that I should go back to working normal people hours.  Though I kind of like walking in the door to lounge pants at 2 every afternoon.   

Ok, I have no Yang-ism.  My girl was so off this week.   

I felt for Callie, I really did, she deserves better than O'Malley. LEt's face it all of us who aren't size 4 Blonde models got what she was going for.  Though Izzie going all trailer parks was priceless, I'm still surprised they haven't brought her lingere model line in a while.  Did she really need Denny's money if she was a top notch model for all those years?

Ankle girl kept me from poppin advil this morning, despite the fact that after 4 days of setting x-mas floors my body needs it more than water.  Boyfriend was a real a$$, but so much like George in wanting her to be perfect.


----------



## pezheadmeg

and the kleenex scene turned me from a McSteamy girl to an Alex girl.  It was just such the thing for a guy friend to do.


----------



## party of 3

pezheadmeg said:


> and the kleenex scene turned me from a McSteamy girl to an Alex girl.  It was just such the thing for a guy friend to do.



i know i loved that part. i thought it was so sweet!


----------



## Faerie

Just head that Joshua Jackson is gonna be on as a doc for a few episodes. I love that since I had a mad crush on him during his Dawson's Creek days


----------



## MissMet

Faerie said:


> Just head that Joshua Jackson is gonna be on as a doc for a few episodes. I love that since I had a mad crush on him during his Dawson's Creek days



Thanks for the heads up & congratulations on last night!  If there's any other team I love to see win it all, it's the Sox! Can anyone guess why????  I like to think of myself as a "Mini-member of Red Sox Nation", at least when they're not sweeping my mets!  

Good luck with the WS! I hope they win it all, even though I prefer NL.


----------



## Faerie

I saw a t-shirt that summed up my thoughts perfectly - I root for 2 teams - the Red Sox and whoever beats the Yankees :lol:


----------



## ddavis860

OK, was Callie too much or what?  THAT was great!!!!


----------



## party of 3

OMG! i have had the week from hell and just could not stay up to see it!  i'll have to watch it online later today (if i can)HOPEFULLY!!!!
so i'm staying away from this thread so i don't ruin it for myself.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Callie rocked.  Her opening line was even better than the classic Addison "and you must be the woman who's been screwing my husband."

I'll save my real commentary for after I rewatch tonight.  However, I do have my Yangism for the week.


> *This is even more disturbing than your bag full of Mommy.*


----------



## aroyer

That Yangism is HILARIOUS!


----------



## caryndisneydiva

omg i just found this board and i LOVE it...

i adore callie, her "traitorus bi^&$" comment was fantastic...


----------



## Faerie

I watched Gray's on delay due to the World Series, but man, that was a class Grey's episode. Now, can we just end Grizzie?


----------



## pezheadmeg

Faerie said:


> I watched Gray's on delay due to the World Series, but man, that was a class Grey's episode. Now, can we just end Grizzie?


 
Yes let's kill Grizzie, it's way to odd of a storyline.  And who was not laughing hysterically when McDreamy paid ear kid to go up to Sloane and say Hello Daddy?


----------



## caryndisneydiva

HILARIOUS!!!  i hate grizzie, time for that too go...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

pezheadmeg said:


> Yes let's kill Grizzie, it's way to odd of a storyline.  And who was not laughing hysterically when McDreamy paid ear kid to go up to Sloane and say Hello Daddy?



I got yelled at for spitting my drink on DH!


----------



## pezheadmeg

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I got yelled at for spitting my drink on DH!


 

For death to Grizzie or Daddy McSteamy?


----------



## pezheadmeg

I'm actually the first one to comment on last nights episode?   Where are you all?   

Loved Callie dealing with the brides, and yes I felt better too when McSteamy had George be the proxy and take over the dress holding.  It was just the right sweet revenge for her.  We all know how much I'm pushing DEATH TO GRIZZIE, so I sort of didn't mind that Grizzie didn't consumate.

The chief in the trailer, how long do we really think that one's going to last?
The Yangism of the week, thank goodness I made it up to the end.   


> You'll just get strung out and turn into a bad afterschool special.


 
Okay, I absolutely love Hahn, who else would go around referring to McDreamy and McSteamy as Pretty and Prettier.  So, now the Hahninsm of the week is 





> Do you hire on looks alone?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I'm here!!   I had 2 awake kids last night, so I was running back and forth...I need to rewatch on abc.com!   

hysterical when Hahn asked McD and McS if they were 'together'.    

Alex and Lexi....really bothered me.  What about Ava??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

pezheadmeg said:


> For death to Grizzie or Daddy McSteamy?



both!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I have to rewatch the show tomorrow... I only got to see the last 10 minutes of it...because the kids had a TON of homework.. that ton of homework was x 2 kids! Because they got Halloween night free of homework, the doubled it up on Thursday...


----------



## ddavis860

Looks like Grizzie is going to meet a timely death... What was the fantasy in the bathroom anyway  But really, we could have told them that there was no chemistry!

Good for Lexi...way to tell off Mer.  Figures that would be the final thing to get through.  And that stupid father...yuck!!  Loved the "5 things about me so maybe you can't hate me"  Etch-a Sketch...too funny...but Mer called her sister, so that was a breakthrough...

Meranda breaking down on the Chief... I couldn't figure out if it was because she was finally being recognized, or because there is something going on at home that we don't know about yet.  

Yang is really getting the short end.  Hahn hates her... 

Loved the end, with Callie saying she got fired, and Yang finishing the wall...

Going to rewatch again today


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm going to re-watch it this weekend..
I'm glad that Grizzie is on the way out.. YUCKO!  That was just too yuck!

Miranda..finally getting the credit she deserves.
McSteamy calling McDreamy the Chief's girlfriend! LOL  Too funny!

I did like Lexi telling Mer to back off..and her 5 things about me line was perfect.. at least she recognized that her sister need to go home...and asked Alex to do it.. and their dad..I just wanted to reach through the screen and smack him down a while... Alcohol is NOT the cure!!!!

Ok, off to do errands again...


----------



## Faerie

Love the show. I didn't TiVo it so I can't re-watch. I refuse to watch shows online until the writers strike is worked out


----------



## mommy2mrb

yeah Lexi, you go girl.......I think Miranda has something going on at home, hubby wasn't too happy with her on Halloween........bye-bye Grizzie! just be friends, their much better together that way.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I can't decide if I'm going to watch tonight!  The previews look so gross...I just might skip it!   

and McDreamy...on a DATE?   WTH??


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> I can't decide if I'm going to watch tonight!  The previews look so gross...I just might skip it!
> 
> and McDreamy...on a DATE?   WTH??



i was wishin' i was that date!!!!!!!!


i did NOT watch last night. i had a crappy day at work, so i called it a night and went to bed after our usual routine around here. we do the B B B thing......

that's bath, book and bed!

my ds will tell me "muma it's BBB time!!!!"


----------



## pezheadmeg

I miss our Friday analysis.       Who's watching what in replacement?  This stike has gotten old way way way too fast.  

Let's write our own end of the season where they kill Grizzie once and for all.   Any takers?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

LOL!  Yep,  I miss this thread... Thursdays are not the same any more... the  only good thing with this.. is my DD's BB games are mostly Thursday so we aren't missing the episodes...but I'm over the strike.. understand it...wish they'd come to an agreement and production would start again!


----------



## party of 3

i miss it too. but like nancy said, thursdays have been easier for me. they are a long day at work, so it has been nice. but i still wish i could have new mcdreamy shows!


----------



## Faerie

LOST! Lost comes back tonight!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ok ladies!!   Let the countdown begin!!!!!!     

I can't wait!

(except for the fact that I saw a preview that had Rose in it, and I think it made me vomit in my mouth a little bit (said in my best Addison voice, LOL)

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

So, what storyline are you waiting for the most???

My choice?   MER DER (duh! )


----------



## PrincessNancy96

LOL! I had to flip to find my calendar.. thought maybe I was losing it.. I thought for sure I was gonna have to rush this meeting along faster than I have already planned too!!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I'll be vomitting in my mouth if they don't kill Grizzie.   (What the dude, where's the barf smiley?  Didn't there used to be a barf smiley?)

But I get my McSteamy back     So I can deal with Grizzie for a few weeks.    Let's just hope Mer loses some of the whining.  Something things just aren't so easy to stomach on a Thursday night.


----------



## party of 3

i so can not wait for this to start!!!!!

i  *my* mcdreamy!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> i  *my* mcdreamy!



oh no, here she goes again....


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> where's the barf smiley?  Didn't there used to be a barf smiley?)


----------



## party of 3

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> oh no, here she goes again....



   
well he is ya know!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I will be plopped down in front of the tv tomorrow night watching too!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

mommy2mrb said:


> I will be plopped down in front of the tv tomorrow night watching too!



it starts next week!    (I wish it was tomorrow!)


----------



## mommy2mrb

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> it starts next week!    (I wish it was tomorrow!)



DUH!!! my brain is loopy from my allergies, maybe I was using wishful thinking that it was next week already


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

it's today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

hip hip hooray!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

So what did everyone think??

What is with Callie and Erica?  

And Rose is already in love with McDreamy and won't sleep with him.. UH, can we say stupid! That did seem to ruffle Mer's feathers though.... 

And what about George and Mer's Sis... hum?????????


----------



## mommy2mrb

PrincessNancy96 said:


> So what did everyone think??
> 
> What is with Callie and Erica?
> 
> And Rose is already in love with McDreamy and won't sleep with him.. UH, can we say stupid! That did seem to ruffle Mer's feathers though....
> 
> And what about George and Mer's Sis... hum?????????



Was happy to have it back on!!  

Rose seems a bit over the top, but if Mer and McDreamy start working together on her new project things could get going again between them, I don't think the thing with Rose will last too long.

I'm sure there is going to be some gossip that Callie and Erica are "friends", who knows, they are both strong female presence, it could shake things up even more!

I like George and Lexi together, their apt is pretty scary, but done in a nice hospital motif


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Isn't that hospital motif a hoot!  I was laughing my butt off when she salad the bedpan looked like a good fruit bowl!!!!


----------



## happypooh

Yep that really got me laughing too about the bedpan!  Kinda sad about that guy with the brain tumor though - I was hoping for his poor rebound wife that he didn't have one...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok! 
Did anyone else see the commercials the other night..

1. Someone not sure who cause I only seen Callie reply.. Ask if Callie and Erica were a couple. 

2. Addison Montgomery Shepard is coming back.. because her man is on the market again.. I was in such shock that DH had to revive me!  I was laughing so hard...  And the commerical showed her telling that to Mer

3. There was something else but I can't remember...


Looking forward to Thursday..and the calendar has NO kid events!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

bump.. todays the day!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, I can't wait!   I think it will be hysterical with Addison back!  I wonder if she'll be on for a bunch of episodes, since PP isn't back til fall!


----------



## party of 3

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

LOL!!

Okay, so what did everyone think..


I do think Erica likes Callie...but I think until Addy suggested it to Callie she was oblivious.
Sorry to see the surgery didn't go well for the man w/ the brain tumor..but boy was he harsh.  Sorry to see that boy Mer & Der had their hopes up to no avail.
Seems McSteamy hasn't lost his sense of humor on the bedroom front!
I loved the elevator scene at the end where McDreamy was followed in on various floors by the "women" in his life!  Than McSteamy comes in and whispers that he bet he wished he had taken the stairs about now! 

And I assume SERIOUSLY has been demoted as the preferred word and no we utilize CODED!

OH, and Yang.. will never be able to pull off being a girl and talk about her careing side! 

And what about Rebecca (Ava) and being pregnant w/ Alex's baby.. now did I hear it right at the end where the report came back and she isn't pregnant???


----------



## spacemountain

Last night's episode was really good. The rest of this season hasn't been great but this episode was of the higher quality of previous seasons. 

Anyways... I knew that Rebecca/Ava wasn't pregnant when the intern said she couldn't find a heartbeat with the ultrasound. I'm so sick of her. 

It was nice to see Addison back, if only for one episode. She has relationships with a lot of characters that no one else has.

It was really sad that the brain tumor guy died. I mostly felt bad for his wife.

I was glad everything went okay with the baby, though.

Callie and Hahn were very funny together.

And finally, I loved the elevator ride at the end. It couldn't have been more awkward.


----------



## mommy2mrb

LOVED IT! especially the elevator scene.

Erica is definately into Callie!

Maybe Ava thinks she can really snag Alex if he thinks she's preggers.

Yang needs to quit trying so hard and move on!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I miss Addison, it was great watching how she gradually got the bits of gossip fed to her over the course of the day.  The scene with Bailey in the scrub room made me cry.  Okay, that was the pure exhaustion of finally being able to watch Grey's on Saturday night after a very long week.    But still it was Bailey near a breakdown, it's nice to see her human every so often.

The elevator scene,  OMG       You knew it was bound to happen at one point and McSteamy's comment about don't you wish you took the stairs.        Well there is a reason why I'm a McSteamy girl.

And it seems that Grizzie is dying a slow death, I certainly hope it's slow and painful.  They just need to end Grizzie and put us all out of our misery.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Oh and Mer's response when Callie asked if anyone ever thought she and Yang were lesbians, was hilarious.  Maybe I should start using that.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Last night's episode was so good (except I can't believe Derek and Rose...  ... but at least Derek wanted Mer...).   Cristina's singing was hysterical, Bailey's speech to the nurses was a riot,  Mer & Der near the end ,  that mom getting to hold her kids,   sigh, it was a good one!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Snacks tonight?

Let's just hope Christina doesn't sing again.  And yes Der is the bigger man*****.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OMG! With the way today is going... my snack may have to have a little fun stuff in it.... maybe a margarita or two or three...


----------



## KatDisney

I Hope and Pray that Mer & Der get back together otherwise it's just going to be ruined for me. Rose makes me  

The whole Ava storyline is not doing anything for me either.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ava makes me gag... especially now that she has lied..

Yep Mer/Der need to get back together..

The bright side is McDreamy is coming to town for the Indy 500... so maybe, just maybe I'll get a glimpse of him... he is a co-owner of a car or two....so I'm trying to see which day DH can take me to the track... I'm not there for the racing.. I'm gonna be on the look out for McDreamy!! (not in a creepy stalking kind of way)


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'm gonna be on the look out for McDreamy!! (not in a creepy stalking kind of way)



yeah right.    

I saw some spoiler info ...  

I need some serious ice cream.   and a nap.


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'm gonna be on the look out for McDreamy!! (not in a creepy stalking kind of way)



i *would* be stalking him in the creepy stalker kind of way!!!!!   i be stalking him any old way!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

party of 3 said:


> i *would* be stalking him in the creepy stalker kind of way!!!!!   i be stalking him any old way!!!!!!!!



ya think?


----------



## party of 3

yup i do!


----------



## KatDisney

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> yeah right.
> 
> I saw some spoiler info ...
> 
> I need some serious ice cream.   and a nap.



I looooove spoilers, wanna share I'll give ya an ice cream..lol


----------



## party of 3

ok hanh, callie and mcsteamy in the elevator! OMG!

"on call room right now"!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OMG! Did you see the look on Callie's face.. I think she wanted to fall backward or she was thanking her stars the elevator door hadn't opened..

pretty good show overall last night..but I did want to go through and smack McDreamy for leaving w/ Miss Iritating! EERR


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, is anyone watching now???


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids




----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

where is everyone??????    aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## aroyer

Wow!  I think that's all I can say.  Wow!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! Is about all anyone can say!!!

I do hope that the season starts next year w/ Der going back to talk to Mer..

I'm going to have to re-watch the show as soon as it is up on abc.com..

I about fell off the couch when Callie and Erica kissed.. while I knew it was going to happen... than to see McSteamy watching in the wings..

but I must say.. I loved the end where Mer had the candles showing their house... lets hope she can keep it together..

and what is with Lexi!!! Wow! Photographic memory and telling George everything.. woo!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Ok you guys!!!!!!!!!!    Two hour season premiere on Thurs!!!!!  

Whatcha waiting to see the most??

waiting for some MerDer       

who's got snacks??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok, Ok, can I just say how miffed I was.. I thought DH was gonna fall over when I flung my hands up the other night at the preview!!!


ROSE (I think that his her name ~ I'm now referring to her as a THORN!) is possibly w/ child.. and errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!  Now what kind of spin will that led us too.......... 

I guess I really need to watch the last episode one more time before the 2 hour premire comes on!

I've got snacks... but I don't know what..but if that bombshell drops, I'm gonna be drinkin' some margaritas to dull the pain!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:


> ROSE (I think that his her name ~ I'm now referring to her as a THORN!) is possibly w/ child.. !




oh, they SO better not even go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I hear ya!!!  We were just getting back on track!!!


----------



## ddavis860

I went looking for the preview...saw one with Kallie and Erica and McSteamy in the elevator...was soooo funny....

I'll be here with at least a glass of wine to toast the new season....


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Counting down the hours... Not really but I can not wait.  I live for Sunday evenings and Thursday nights.   
I will be here with snacks and a nice big cranberry flip!
S


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

you guys gonna watch Private Practice again?   That one doesn't start this week, but next week!    It took me a little while to get into that one, but I like it.


----------



## Macca1111

I'm so upset that I'm going to miss it.  Orchestra rehearsal. Where's my pouty smiley?  I guess that's close...


----------



## party of 3

i really can't wait to see *MY* mcdreamy!!!!!!


----------



## WDWMom

DD and I both can't wait.  We both love McDreamy and now that DH is traveling on Thursday's we won't have to listen to his sacrastic comments.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey, anyone notice George in any of the previews??

And last night in one preview; Mer was screaming hysterically....


----------



## ddavis860

I saw that too...someone on a stretcher, and Mer crying...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Yep, that is when I realized I hadn't seen George...but that is just my speculation... I sure hope not...


----------



## aroyer

Ok, I haven't seen any previews!!!  ARGH!  But, I can't wait for Thursday!


----------



## TheCartertoons

I'm ready for Thursday night too.  My husband is over the road and knows that he shouldn't call that night, because I won't answer the phone.  I know that I read somewhere that Mer is going to have some type of dream, so who knows what previews are real and which ones are a dream?!?

And who is Grizzy?  I'm lost on that one?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Grizzy is George and Izzy...


----------



## ddavis860

I DVRd Dancing last night, and the Mer crying preview came on...it goes so fast, that I went frame by frame...it's Der on the stretcher I think (can tell by the nose)...something big goes into his belly after some accident...

I'm hoping it's a dream, because that would just be too weird...


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, I know there was some thing were Miranda yells to watch out in the ER bay... 

I'll be screamin' right with her... better get DH some earplugs!!!


----------



## aroyer

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'll be screamin' right with her... better get DH some earplugs!!!



 I just saw a preview and they didn't show anything traumatic.  Just Der suggesting that he and Mer get married.


----------



## WDWMom

Since DH will not be home, I'm putting a bottle of wine in the fridge now.  DD can't watch unless she gets her 2 missing assignments in.  Sucks to be her    I'll be sending the boys up to bed to do their reading for book reports.  Can't wait!


----------



## Our2Girls&Disney

I saw some shocking previews so I can not wait until tonight. Don't want to spoil it for anyone that did not see. Yes, George was in the preview. See you tonight!!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, I can't wait!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Our2Girls&Disney said:


> I saw some shocking previews so I can not wait until tonight. Don't want to spoil it for anyone that did not see. Yes, George was in the preview. See you tonight!!!!



I've got it programmed to change channels on my kids at the right time! LOL

They'll be bummed if they are in the midst of something good!  

Glad someone has seen Georgie! I still haven't seen him!!!

Now to figure out a quick dinner so I can have all showers/reading/studying done w/ kids before 8:30 so I have plenty of time to get my snacks ready and the kids into the bed!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Now to figure out a quick dinner so I can have all showers/reading/studying done w/ kids before 8:30 so I have plenty of time to get my snacks ready and the kids into the bed!




we're going out to dinner, so no cooking/clean up, and I told the kids we can't go to dinner til the HW is done.


----------



## KatDisney

I've seen several  previews for tonight and Mer does scream. Derek is on the table.  Alot is going to happen tonight. I know I for one get really emotional when it comes to "my people" and from what I've already seen I'm going to Get the tissue box and a bowl of ice cream ready!


----------



## WDWMom

I'm off to get my house in order.  Need to pick DS up from football at 7:30 then work on homework with the DS.  The other 2 kids better be done before then.  I think DD is done because her boyfriend is over and those are the rules.  What to see your BF, I want to see completed homework first.  Although he was over to help her with her AP stats class since he is taking Stats in college too.


----------



## aroyer

I'm fixing an easy dinner so there will be easy clean up.  DD gets to help!  Just not sure when DH will be home- may have to eat without him.


----------



## pezheadmeg

okay I'm getting it out of my system now.  Just kill Grizzy and get it over with.  I'm a ready for McSteamy.  And the ice cream is already scooped.


VCR is set up to tape the ER season premier, why oh why must Grey's do a 2 hour season premier on the same night?  Now if I can just finish the paper I have due on Saturday morning.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, the Cristina thing just happened!  (don't want to say what, in case someone hasn't seen it yet).  But OMG!


----------



## KatDisney

lol your killing me! I have another 15 mins to wait..lol.. darn west coast time!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

sorry Kat...it just ended here!!

and there's no new episode next week...we have to wait 2 weeks!  what the heck??


----------



## aroyer

MomOf2DisneyKids said:


> sorry Kat...it just ended here!!
> 
> and there's no new episode next week...we have to wait 2 weeks!  what the heck??



Seriously!  That's just .


----------



## ddavis860

OK, can we talk?  Let me tell you, it was hard not to say anything last night!!

So, with all that was going on at my house last night, I feel like I was on a rollercoaster ride.  I was having trouble keeping track of which wife belonged to which hubby...

Rose was being just EVIL... I mean really, he just isn't that into you...big girl panties time...sheesh...

Who was that weird army doc that was running around treating people?  Stitching up and giving shots to a patient?  HUH?

Callie looking all stupid, and not knowing what she is doing?  

The Chief in every OR, and every ER?   Then yelling at Mer when the patient died?

I have to watch it again, because maybe it was me.  I was kind of not liking the stories last night...

But I LOVED seeing Denny again


----------



## party of 3

OMG i almost missed it last night. i was so sick and i layed down at 8:00 and woke up just as it started!

who is that army doctor???? and did you see him with christina. Wow!

and what's up with Callie just standing there....duh i don't know what to do next....and then her *girlfriend* talking her out of it. i'm not sure i'm liking that. 

and how about alex fixing the clock in the OR?? loved that.

oh and how about lizzy's hair? i like it! sorry sidetracked

what about der asking mer "well then how about marriage?" love that man!
i would have been - OMG YES I'LL MARRY YOU-!!!!!! oh wait i'm already married.  (sorry dh

it was nice to see denny huh? i love him. he was a good guy. 

and how about mcsteamy telling her to tell george. i liked that part. 

ok i'm so glad it's back and that i did not miss it. i really thought i was going to.  i would have been so  if i did. 

what did you all think???


----------



## Lisa

Darn it, I fell asleep, and missed most of it.  And I didn't dvr it!  Guess I will have to get the recap thru televisionwithoutpity.com


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, all I can say is...

1. Rose is a butt!  Had that been true.. I would have been upset...cause she is just a thorn in anyone's side...and than to slap him and cut him w/ the scalpel.  Hello, sunshine you know exactly how to hand those instruments over to the surgeon!

2. The freezing of the man..  I wonder if we will ever find out if he will walk again?... and the fact that "we" saved a man by Der..even though he was working in other areas and didn't want any part of it.. Gotta love him for being a team player!  As for Callie going dumb in a crisis...leaves me a bit worried about her...but the ending and her and Miss Attitude walking out to "try" this together I lost it... you just knew it was coming now, didn't ya?

3.  Mer/Der...here is hoping.. fingers crossed... 

4. Yep, chief every where was a bit annoying..and yellin' @ Mer and seemingly blaming her for everything and their drop in the rankings when talking to Der was a bit much.. Hello, it took everyone to make their ranking fall...it wasn't Mer's fault alone!

5.  As for Alex being his typical dumb self..  Just when you thought he had a heart; he proved us wrong.. I do like Izzy's hair do...but her attitude still bites at times.

6.  I loved when Kristina was calling the medical surgeon a BADA$$! LOL  Although he did come to the rescue...and why did Mer never come back out for her.. was she building a gurney or what?   Granted what Kristina was saying was mean...but you know Kristina..


ok, I'm sure there is more but I have to get the older kids up and moving..


----------



## WDWMom

I let DD watch with me.  I'm such a sucker.  Of course DH calls me right in the middle of the show.    It was OK, I don't think I missed much while talking.

Love the army guy with Christina 

I thought George was a little whiny and Mer's sister was driving me crazy.

The story itself was good and I liked the pace.  Not happy it's not on next week though.


----------



## aroyer

party of 3 said:


> oh and how about lizzy's hair? i like it! sorry sidetracked
> 
> what about der asking mer "well then how about marriage?" love that man!
> i would have been - OMG YES I'LL MARRY YOU-!!!!!! oh wait i'm already married.  (sorry dh



I loved Izzy's hair- it's adorable!  You are too funny Holly!  My DH decided to spend time with me and watch. Seriously.  He asked questions non-stop.  Good thing I have DVR so I could stop and answer and then go back to watching.


----------



## party of 3

well i do  him!


----------



## disneynut14

Don't flame me, but I was bored.  To me the best storyline was Yang and the soldier.

Do you think they are making little Grey too much like Meredith with all the brooding?


----------



## KatDisney

Ok my favorite word to say is " serisously" i say it all the time every day...lol.. So today is no exception I was seriously PO'd  last night my TV:madtv was cutting in and out I (we don't have cable) I only got chunks of what was going on so I have to watch it online later.

I think though I got the general idea of the storylines. 

I was ticked with the entire Rose thing, the look on Der's face when she said she was "carrying your child" I actually screamed. That was so NOT funny. If they would have went that direction and caused a rift between mer & Der again I'd have gone postal..lol.. I am glad she transfered hospitals!! Good riddance I was all over wanting to help her pack to get her out of there sooner.

When the Chief was yelling at Mer, DH yelled from the other room. Who the heck is he yelling at? I said Mer. I mean my mouth  was wide open, bugged eyes in shock. I was glad Derick stepped in. the chief annoyed me being all high and mighty with everyone. I mean seriously! 

I personally have never been a big fan of Izzy. (DH loves her) But I loved seeing  Denny!! DH walked in at that moment and asked if she was dead..lol.. 

Christina and the Major McHottie was just hot! Him pulling out the icicle had me laughing when she said "that's my Icicle" and he said "so" I am alomst positive he will be back. at least I am crossing my fingers that he is. I appreciated him telling Christina that Mistakes are the way you learn. She needed to hear that.

Callie and Haun I am so over..lol.. I'm not all into thier story line at all.

George and Lexie - I dunno where this is going but I think they would make a cute couple.

All in all Mer and Der had better stay together or the show will just go in the potty..All in all I loved what I saw and I am annoyed as well that we have to wait 2 weeks for another episode. Do they not think we have waited long enough!


----------



## ksjayhawks

I was disappointed by the show last night.  I liked the Christina/military dr plot and thought the others were good, but dragged on forever!  They could have done it all in a shorter time frame.

Hope the rest of the season is better!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Could've definitly been only an hour.  Bailey stealing the husbands was classic Bailey.  We need more Bailey.

What the   with Denny at the end?  I mean I got Izzy understanding the amnesic woman not wanting to deal with her dead husband.  But bringing back Denny?  I mean at least they could've given it  more than a passing.

Yes, I think they need to keep Major McHottie around.  I want to see Christina deal with a relationship again.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

ya know, I'm glad it's back, but I didn't esp love it....
maybe b/c there was not too much Mer & Der, and after that finale, I thought we'd see a little more of them!

Alex made me so mad at the end....and I just don't get how the Denny flashback (as much as I love him!) tied into that scene

Bailey was great...
love Cristina and McHottie!
the icicle thing freaked me out!!!!!

have you guys seen the writers blog on abc.com?   it says that there are lots of clues to the rest of the season in the episode.
my prediction (based on that) is that George fails his intern test again


----------



## Nicole4JK

I love this show, too!! I actually haven't watched either the premiere or the last episode yet (was out of town for almost two weeks and still have sooo much TV to catch up on), but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## party of 3

Nicole4JK! glad to have you with us!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

who's watching tonight????  I'm baking brownies.  Yum-O!


----------



## aroyer

OOOoooooo- can I come to your house?  McDreamy and Brownies sounds like a match made in heaven!  Oh, and I will be watching!


----------



## ddavis860

Going to rewatch after I get Dh on the road.  

But how about when the kid went into the wrong surg!  OMG, I was so


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hey! He was in a lot of awe and more interested than that.. it made his surgery as George put it "boring"! LOL

I need to rewatch it again..but I was disappointed last night.. too much sitting around...and Mer, I'm ready to smack the snot out of her.. Had McDreamy been naked in my bed... I wouldn't have worried about that darn journal... I would have been having a good time!!!! Hello! PRIORITIES!!!  Although I would have to say the journal would have to be looked at...


----------



## ddavis860

Honestly, I've loved seeing Denny again, I think he's great, but this is just getting a little weird now!

So Hahn ran away because they had a fight?  That's a dumb way to write her off the show.

Next week...the interns are going to do surg on each other?  Crazy stuff!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Exactly what I was thinking..
what the heck!!!  Keeps you guessing ,doesn't it...but for how long before it turns us off?

I need some more McDreamy scenes!!!
I did find it funny about "Little Grey" and "Little Sloan"


----------



## WDWMom

I loved the Little Grey and Little SLoan comment too.  DD and I laugh pretty hard.  I'm glad Hann is gone.  I didn't really like her, but what a dumb way to write her off.  Not sure I like the whole Denny thing.  He's great eye candy, but it's kind of creepy.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Did any one at a quick glance think that the new "snooty" dr. reminded you of Grey's mother?   DH said I thought she died.. I said she did!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I wasn't feeling well again last night and fell asleep!!     I'll try to watch it online later today or tonight!


----------



## ksjayhawks

The "denny" thing is wierd!  The interns are doing surgery on each other--can only lead to something bad.  Did you see the previews for next week--should be interesting?

I thought it was weird how they handled Hahn's absence and I don't get the bringing in of the doctor with aspergers . . .

Are these new writers?  Are they on something?


----------



## ddavis860

Honestly, I really love Denny.  And if they were going to have him as her imaginary friend, I really think I could get that...but the kissing, and him being real?  And Alex seeing her talking to air?  Just weird...


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Seriously?!  How have I missed THIS thread?!  I'm a Grey's fanatic!

I totally agree with the previous posters....what the heck is up with the whole Denny thing?  I mean, I like Alex and Izzie together, why does Denny have to pop back up?  Is Izzie becoming a psychotic case, or perhaps she has a brain tumor, and the rest of the doctors will have to operate on her?!  I mean, don't get me wrong....Denny in tight t-shirts works for me, but honestly...what kinds of story line are we going with here?

As for Erica Hahn....one of my co-workers had read in a magazine the previous week that the writers didn't feel that she was working out and basically just wrote her out of the script.  That's why one week she was there, and one week she was gone.  We also read about Mer's new BFF....that girl is strange don't you think?!

I work in a hospital, and I only wish we had the hot doctors of Seattle Grace!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Seriously?!  How have I missed THIS thread?!  I'm a Grey's fanatic!



welcome!!


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

THANKS!!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Denny's creeping me out.  Izzy is having a melt down--bottom line she's tunring into the psych case now.  Maybe it's the way they'll get Katherine Hiegel out.    Can I just say my McSteamy has been nothing but on his A game, he and Christina shooing everyone out of the OR when Callie was on the verge of the breakdown was brilliant writing.    We need more of him and Der being the way they have been.  Little Sloan just kept me cracking up.

Though by far my most favorite recent line was Bailey's





> Nobody get's a kidney in a jar!


  I needed a new favorite Grey's line.  Dude, she's Callie O'Malley is about as irrevelent as And you must be the woman who's been screwing my husband.   

I'm just so glad I can still get Addison on Private Practice.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> I'm just so glad I can still get Addison on Private Practice.



I do love her on Private Practice!!

and yeah, we haven't had a fav quote thing going in awhile...I'll have to think of a new fav or two!!


----------



## Macca1111

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Did any one at a quick glance think that the new "snooty" dr. reminded you of Grey's mother?   DH said I thought she died.. I said she did!


Totally looked like her.


ddavis860 said:


> So Hahn ran away because they had a fight?  That's a dumb way to write her off the show.


Agreed.  Probably the lamest way to get rid of her. Who does that? Couldn't she have died just as easily?  That would have been believable.  I can't imagine they're keeping her on a back burner to bring her back at any point.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

OMG, who's watching????

That Izzie scene!


----------



## ddavis860

Yeah, I'm watching too....

Denny with his shirt off is alright!  But I still think the whole thing is weird...


----------



## aroyer

I agree, it's all very strange!

I like that Bailey is finally making them grow up and give their own speeches.  She's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Izzie has gone off the deep end.  That's the bottom line.  I mean Alex coming to her defense.  WOW!  The intern's need to be gone, but if the rumors are true that they're grooming Chyler Leigh to become the series lead, that ain't happening.  Sloan handling the daughter, classic McSteamy.  There's a reason I'm a McSteamy girl over McDreamy any day.   

Okay, I have a couple of contenders for the new quote, finding the perfect quote keeps me awake through the whole episode.

"Married, betrayed, gay, abandoned.  Woke up and I'm here."  Callie pre-broken nose.  It perfectly sums up her character's history.

"No more strays?"  Der

"Get my crap chick some crap". --It's almost as good as "Dude, she's Callie O'Malley."

And because I'm of the Dude generation "Dude, she's like in love with you.  How did you miss that?"


----------



## ddavis860

I just watched this morning.  Izzy and Alex  Izzy and Denny...creepy.  Little Grey and McSteamy...steamy.  Christine and "New Doc" (what's his name?), hope it becomes a healthy relationship.  Callie...not sure where they are taking that one.  And who is the new girl's dad that the chief was referring to?

And I saw this on Popeater:

Izzy Doesn’t Have a Brain Tumor, But There’s Something Wrong
With Her Head
(Dec. 4) - Fans of ‘Grey’s Anatomy’ are getting
a little wary about the story line that
follows Izzy Stevens (Katherine Heigl) as
she and her dead-fiance Denny Duqette
(Jeffrey Dean Morgan) consummate their
love, despite the fact that he’s supposed to
be six feet underground.
Fear not, however, there is a method to this
madness that doesn’t involve a supernatural
leap of faith.
Weeks ago, ‘Grey’s‘ creator Shonda Rhimes
ruled out the possibility that Dr. Stevens’
has a brain tumor. However, just because
it’s not a brain tumor doesn’t mean it isn’t
brain-related.
According to Michael Ausiello of EW,
Heigl’s Izzy will be diagnosed with an
aneursym-like disease that’s causing all her
hallucinatory interactions with a dead guy.
ABC executives are backing Rhimes for
now.
“It’s definitely an unorthodox story, but I
trust in Shonda. If we interfere, we get
blamed for messing with someone’s creative
vision. If we don’t do anything, we get
blamed for the backlash. You really can’t
win,” one exec says.


So, who gets to do that surg?  George?


----------



## pezheadmeg

even better than Izzie going off the deep end:


Looks like George is going away.
http://tvwatch.people.com/2008/12/09/tr-knight-asks-to-leave-greys-anatomy/


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Wow! WOW! Wow!

I figured it would be something serious... and I did see the report that George is unhappy and wanting to leave...


----------



## ddavis860

OH, who watched?

Why are Mer and Christine fighting?  Can someone remind me?

Izzie and Alex in front of Denny?  Alex OK with Izzie "being with" Denny?  And how cute was that cake?

I have to watch it again...

Then Private Practice right after?  And how sad was that last night?  It was a 2 tissue...


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I watched both....and I have to admit, I didn't esp love either one.  PP was so sad.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I need to watch both.. things were crazy w/ the kids' schedules, and everything else that was going on last night...


----------



## aroyer

I missed Grey's last night due to the college football national championship game last night- can't wait to catch up!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Yes what are Mer and Christina fighting about?  Yes the cake was adorable, Alex finally signing it for the sick kid and the end, he was spreading some pixie dust. 

Okay, I know they're not writing in Chyler Leigh's pregnancy, but how funny would it be if Lexie was actually carrying Little Sloan?

McDreamy at the end.  Please no more of that.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

pezheadmeg said:


> McDreamy at the end.  Please no more of that.



yeah, I agree....and I  him.  But seeing him 'dance it out' was scary!


----------



## Macca1111

ddavis860 said:


> Why are Mer and Christine fighting?  Can someone remind me?


I was wondering the same thing...I thought that I must have missed a lot of episodes in there, but I'm glad other people are confused too.


----------



## pezheadmeg

And my quote of the week:  





> No naked interns.



I downloaded the Season 1 episode of I-tunes simply to watch that last 30 seconds over and over again.  I need a new favorite line.


----------



## ddavis860

My fav was 





> I'm going to Denver.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

I thought Sloan and Callie were so funny!!

I don't know my fav quote...

those of you who watched PP, what did you think?   It's getting slammed by a lot of people over on the abc message boards.


----------



## ddavis860

On PP-  After I got over the whole Judging Amy stuff... I thought it was a really sad show on so many levels... I know it's a drama, but there is just so much "drama" KWIM?


----------



## pezheadmeg

I'll stick with PP for now.  It's nice to see a medical drama that's not so hospital centric.  Then again, I've been an ER girl since the Clooney era.  Yes, I want him back for the Finale.

But then again I miss Addison on Grey's.  That and I'm a Taye Diggs fan.


----------



## ddavis860

I have to watch Grey's and PP again, DS16 was all chatty, and well, that took precedence.  So, I got bits, but missed continuity...

Grey's- I love that Alex asked Izzy to go to meet his mom...how cute and boyish he looked!  As creepy as having Denny there is, I really love him!  I just wish they would get to that story line already, it's dragging on and on.  Miranda seems to be going a bit nuts, and is very pushy with the new attending.  I'm kind of not liking her character much right now.  I like the new attending though, I think she is going to be interesting, if she stays.  And Der's mom...LOVED IT!!  Her and Sloan was  Such a mom!  And when she was at lil Grey, asking the questions, again  Then Mer saying mother's hate me, and telling the guy how to commit suicide...in the previews, Miranda is in the OR telling them to let the guy die...wow  

PP- Totally missed what was wrong with the girl...everyone else can go in, and the dad couldn't?   Honeymoon cystitis  This one I really have to rewatch, I missed so much!


----------



## pezheadmeg

Okay, I have a new favorite quote.  



> You have the emotional maturity of a horny 15 year old.--Mama Shepard


She was great. It's what the show needed.  Her reaction when McSteamy said I'm sleeping with her was good.  The fact that she jumped right to the assumption that it was Mer.     Yeah, I guess I would go there too.



> Shut-up.  Respectfully, shut-up.--Alex


   That's what I need to start screaming at work when the sales staff drives me crazy.

Get rid of the Denny thing.  It's worse than Grizzie.  Please just get rid of him, it's getting too weird.  Now the Major and Christina, that's just adorable.  I want to see her happy again.


----------



## ddavis860

OMG...needed tissues tonight!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

So how sick is Izzy?  That's what we really need to know.  But thank god Denny is hopefully gone.  It was past creepy 3 weeks ago.   

McSteamy's broken bone.    It was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## ddavis860

This was just on PopEater:

Heigl & Knight Leaving 'Grey's Anatomy'
PopEater
posted: 16 HOURS 28 MINUTES AGO

The cast of 'Greys Anatomy' will be looking to fill some vacancies if the following quotes about Katherine Heigl and T.R. Knight are true. Both stars, who've been publicly verbal with their dislike of the TV drama, are packing their bags and leaving the show for good, their co-star James Pickens Jr. told Us Weekly.

Katherine Heigl and T.R. Knight will be leaving 'Grey's Anatomy' for good, their co-star James Pickens Jr. said.  T.R. Knight, who plays Dr. George O'Malley on 'Grey's Anatomy,' is attempting to quit the popular medical drama, and is currently negotiating his contract.

"Wherever Katherine goes, I wish her nothing but the best," Pickens said. He also confirmed Knight was on the way out too. "He's going too," Pickens said. "He just wanted to pursue other career paths."
Heigl has verbalized her disdain with the show in the past, complaining about story lines for her character Izzie Stevens. She even blamed the show's writers for her lack of an Emmy nomination last year. 
Similarly, Knight has publicly complained about his lack of screen time and was reportedly threatening to leave the show earlier this season. ABC entertainment chief Stephen McPherson told TV critics last month that he expected Knight to return next season.


----------



## pezheadmeg

Why am I not surprised?  Maybe fresh blood will be a good thing.  

Okay it's been bugging me, did Mer have the near death in the year after Bailey had the baby or the same year?  I just can't remember.


----------



## MissMet

pezheadmeg said:


> Why am I not surprised?  Maybe fresh blood will be a good thing.
> 
> Okay it's been bugging me, did Mer have the near death in the year after Bailey had the baby or the same year?  I just can't remember.



The year after if we're talking about the drowning near death...the bomb near death was the same day as Bailey's delivery.


----------



## ddavis860

Who's watching tonight?


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aroyer

ME!!


----------



## pezheadmeg

I miss Addison.  I miss her oneliners, McDreamy in the box, and her being the queen of the Pragmatics.  Okay rant over.  How much was that punch not about Lexie?  We could see it in his face.  I wasn't a fan of McDreamy this week.    He was suffering from the God complex, we need to see him more human.  *Propose already  darnit!
*


----------



## ddavis860

I didn't like the God Complex theme this week either.  And then the fight...I thought that Der wanted to get beat up, felt he deserved it, and the Lexi thing was just the catalyst.

Anyway, I'm watching again this morning, and then watching Private Practice.


----------



## ddavis860

Starting 2009 season now...

Watching last night's episode... pass the tissues please...

OH, and the totally funny lines...

"He was kinda dorky"..."was he, ya know, hung?"

OMG, it's that kind of stuff that makes me keep watching...laughing at a funeral?  Inappropriate, but so real!  Izzy was so real laughing...


----------



## Lisa

I got all choked up too.  The scene with Bailey demanding to know who the organ recipients will be.   Pass the kleenex.


----------

